# IsThatA4x4’s progression thread // Road to sub-10 3x3 // Sub-10 squan



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 21, 2021)

As of posting this I average sub-18, and I am aiming for sub-15. Using CFOP with full OLL and PLL learning COLL and WV


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 21, 2021)

11.31 PB!
Scramble: R F' R2 D2 B' D2 F D2 F R2 B' R2 U2 L' D B2 L2 B' L' B2 D2

Cross: z2 y2 D R’ F L F D

P1 - L U2 L’ U’ y R U’ R’

P2 - y2 R’ U’ R L’ U L

P3 - U’ R’ U R U’ y R U’ R’

P4 - U’ y’ R U R’ U’ R U R’

OLL - r U2 R’ U’ R U’ r’

PLL skip


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 26, 2021)

Ok, I thought I would update this thread. I now average low 16s. I have decided to put off COLL and WV for the time being and learn some 2GLLs


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 26, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Ok, I thought I would update this thread. I now average low 16s. I have decided to put off COLL and WV for the time being and learn some 2GLLs


Huh. 2 second improvement in 2 posts. You must be a blackhole to do that... OK so why are you learning 2GLL again?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 26, 2021)

For some reason I just forgot about this thread, so that’s why i have a 2 second improvement in 2 posts…


CubeRed said:


> OK so why are you learning 2GLL again?


I don’t want to learn full ZBLL, so 2GLL seemed like a good subset (RU algs are very satisfying). At some point I’ll probably learn full ZBLL, but I’ll save that for when I am more efficient elsewhere.


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 26, 2021)

ZBLL isn't very useful for CFOP


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 26, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZBLL isn't very useful for CFOP


Yeah, tbh Tymon would be so much better if he didn't do any ZBLL or ZBLS tricks. He's not doing himself any favors. It's better just to do LL in two steps instead of one. The fact that he turns bad OLL's into a ZBLL is even more repulsive, really just put your years of those stupid Pseudo techniques (Pseudo God, really Tymon?) and those LL influencing away. You're better off using plain old OLL and PLL for CFOP LL. It's called CFOP not PCFZ.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 3, 2021)

Sub 16 on all averages
(The session mean is 18.96 because I started it when I averaged 30)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 3, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> You're better off using plain old OLL and PLL for CFOP LL. It's called CFOP not PCFZ


Ah ok. Probably should stick to that then


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 3, 2021)

New PB mo3 and ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-03
mean of 3: 13.59

Time List:
1. 14.08 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 B' U B2 F2 L2 D' L' 
2. 13.68 L' D L2 D2 R2 F D2 B D2 U2 L2 U2 B U' F R2 B L D U' 
3. 13.02 R B D2 R2 U' L' B R D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F

Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-03
avg of 5: 13.59

Time List:
1. (12.95) F U B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 R' D2 L B R2 F L' F2 
2. (15.66) D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' R' B2 F2 U L2 D' L' F 
3. 14.08 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 B' U B2 F2 L2 D' L' 
4. 13.68 L' D L2 D2 R2 F D2 B D2 U2 L2 U2 B U' F R2 B L D U' 
5. 13.02 R B D2 R2 U' L' B R D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 3, 2021)

Also PB ao12!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-03
avg of 12: 14.68

Time List:
1. 14.29 F' L F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U R2 U F L2 F2 D L D' B 
2. (18.02) R2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L' B2 D' B' F R' D2 U' L B' 
3. (12.95) F U B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 R' D2 L B R2 F L' F2 
4. 15.66 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' R' B2 F2 U L2 D' L' F 
5. 14.08 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 B' U B2 F2 L2 D' L' 
6. 13.68 L' D L2 D2 R2 F D2 B D2 U2 L2 U2 B U' F R2 B L D U' 
7. 13.02 R B D2 R2 U' L' B R D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F 
8. 17.26 R F' D2 R2 F' L2 B R2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 R' B' U B L2 D U2 B 
9. 15.49 L' F' R D' R L U B' L' U2 R D2 R U2 R B2 L B2 R' F2 
10. 14.19 F' U2 R' B' L2 U' D2 L D' F2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 
11. 14.63 L' R2 U2 F' L2 F L2 D2 R2 F L D B L U2 R2 D2 R' 
12. 14.54 B2 D F2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 F L B2 D' B2 R B' F L2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 3, 2021)

PB mo3!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-03
mean of 3: 13.48

Time List:
1. 13.79 R L D2 L' D2 B U F D2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 R 
2. 15.26 B2 R2 F D2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L' B' U' B D F' L2 U' 
3. 11.40 D' B2 D2 R U' R' B' L U R2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2

That 11.40 was 0.09 seconds off PB


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 3, 2021)

PB Single (11.19)!
Scramble: U2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 L' R2 U2 F2 D L' R D2 L2 F' L' B' U R2
x2 y D2 R’ F L D2 // Cross
U’ R U’ R’ U’ L’ U’ L // Pair #1
R U R’ U’ R U’ R’ y’ L’ U’ L // Pair #2
U R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R // Pair #3
U2 y’ L’ U L // Pair #4
U2 r U R’ U R U2 r’ // OLL
U R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ U’ // PLL

59 STM, 5.2 TPS


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 3, 2021)

Smashing them PBs!
Darn it my PB single is 11.54...


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 4, 2021)

PB mo3!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-04
mean of 3: 13.05

Time List:
1. 12.69 F L2 D L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 D' R' F' D2 B2 D L' 
2. 11.99 B' U2 F D F2 R D' L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B' L' 
3. 14.46 D R' U2 B R2 L B R2 B U' F R2 B U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F D2 L2


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 4, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Yeah, tbh Tymon would be so much better if he didn't do any ZBLL or ZBLS tricks. He's not doing himself any favors. It's better just to do LL in two steps instead of one. The fact that he turns bad OLL's into a ZBLL is even more repulsive, really just put your years of those stupid Pseudo techniques (Pseudo God, really Tymon?) and those LL influencing away. You're better off using plain old OLL and PLL for CFOP LL. It's called CFOP not PCFZ.


Considering Tymon is globally low 6 or possibly sub 6, I think he might know what works better for him then you...
Edit: realized this was a joke.(I think)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 4, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Considering Tymon is globally low 6 or possibly sub 6, I think he might know what works better for him then you...
> Edit: realized this was a joke.(I think)


Sure... what about Max Park? He's faster than Tymon yet uses normal CFOP LL algs for the most part.

Also by your logic the faster you are the more knowledgeable you are. So those 8yo kids who solve it in under 8 seconds, yeah, they're much smarter than Athefre. smh

Yes this is a joke


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 4, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Sure... what about Max Park? He's faster than Tymon yet uses normal CFOP LL algs for the most part.
> 
> Also by your logic the faster you are the more knowledgeable you are. So those 8yo kids who solve it in under 8 seconds, yeah, they're much smarter than Athefre. smh
> 
> Yes this is a joke


Glad this is a joke...
First of all, I said 
I think he might know what works better for him than you…
Tymon has spent countless hours and tens of thousands of solves finding his particular skill set. Since he uses ZBLL, he obviously likes it better and does better with it than Oll+Pll.
Max is insane, but in his own way. His skill is in F2L lookahead and TPS. The speed he gets is definitely correlated to the sheer amount of practice he does. Most high level solvers have their own specialty. Like Jay says in his video, some, not all Zblls are worth it and faster. You can find out whats best for you, but don’t say Tymon would be faster with OLL+PLL when you truly have no idea.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 4, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Glad this is a joke...
> First of all, I said
> I think he might know what works better for him than you…
> Tymon has spent countless hours and tens of thousands of solves finding his particular skill set. Since he uses ZBLL, he obviously likes it better and does better with it than Oll+Pll.
> Max is insane, but in his own way. His skill is in F2L lookahead and TPS. The speed he gets is definitely correlated to the sheer amount of practice he does. Most high level solvers have their own specialty. Like Jay says in his video, some, not all Zblls are worth it and faster. You can find out whats best for you, but don’t say Tymon would be faster with OLL+PLL when you truly have no idea.


Also Max is learning ZBLL...


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 5, 2021)

Let’s keep this on topic…
I got a PB ao12!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-05
avg of 12: 14.42

Time List:
1. 16.63 U R L2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U B2 D' R' F R2 B D' R' F' 
2. 12.69 F L2 D L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 D' R' F' D2 B2 D L' 
3. (11.99) B' U2 F D F2 R D' L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B' L' 
4. 14.46 D R' U2 B R2 L B R2 B U' F R2 B U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 
5. 14.66 R2 U2 L' U' D2 R2 U' B R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' 
6. 15.01 F2 B2 D2 L' D' F2 U' R D' L2 B R2 F D2 F' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 
7. 13.17 R U' R' L' B D' R' F B L2 D2 B D2 F B2 D2 L2 D2 U 
8. (17.76) D2 R' F' D F' B' U F R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D 
9. 13.53 D2 B' D' B2 D' L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U B' L B2 D F D R2 
10. 14.49 D B2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R D U' L U' B' F2 L U2 
11. 15.89 D R' B L2 B D' F' R2 U F2 U2 F2 L' U2 R D2 L' F2 R' L2 
12. 13.68 L2 D2 L' U2 R F2 D2 R F R' F' L B U L' D U


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 5, 2021)

Progress update:
My ao100 is a low 15, so I am getting closer to my goal of sub-15. I have been getting more sub-12s recently which is always nice and I am grinding (during school break times) for a sub-10 single


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 6, 2021)

PB mo3!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-06
mean of 3: 12.95

Time List:
1. 13.55 D2 R B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L B2 R' B U R2 B' 
2. 13.82 R L2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F U2 R B' U L2 R F L' U2 
3. 11.49 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D L2 U2 R B F2 D R U2 B' D' F2 U'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 6, 2021)

10.93 PB single! (First sub-11 single):
Scramble: R' L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L' R B' U' L2 R' F2 D F2
z2 F D L F’ D R’ // Cross
L U’ L’ U’ R’ U’ R // Pair #1
U’ L U L’ // Pair #2
U’ L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L // Pair #3
U’ R U R’ U2 R U’ R’ // Pair #4
S R U R’ U’ R’ F R f’ // OLL
U // AUF

43 STM


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 8, 2021)

10.08 PB Single! (Not sub-10 dammit)
Scramble: B2 U B D2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 U L2 R D' B F' R2 U2
x2 y R’ L2 D // Cross
U’ y’ R U R’ // Pair #1
y’ U’ R’ F R F’ U2 L U’ L’ // Pair #2
U’ y’ R U’ R’ U’ y L’ U’ L // Pair #3
U2 y L’ U L U2 L’ U L // Pair #4
U S R U R’ U’ R’ F R f’ // OLL
U’ // AUF

43 STM, 4.2 TPS


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 11, 2021)

PB ao5!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-11
avg of 5: 13.33

Time List:
1. 13.49 F2 D U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' B2 F D L F2 R2 B2 D' L' F' R2 
2. 13.34 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 F2 L F U' F' R2 U L2 R2 B F2 
3. (12.93) L B D' R2 D2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B' L' B2 L R U' R2 
4. (17.46) L' R2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 B L2 U' R U' R2 U B' 
5. 13.15 U' R F' D' L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' F' U B2 L2 U' R' U


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 12, 2021)

I got a 9.15! My first sub 10 but the F2L is a mystery…
Scramble: U' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' R D2 B' L' B U' L2 U2 B2
z2 ? // Cross
? // F2L
r U R’ U R U2 r’ // OLL
// PLL skip

If anyone can find an F2L solution that gives that last layer, please let me know! The cross was relatively similar to z2 L2 R2 F2 D L’ D2 but I can’t be sure because there are so many solutions that use the same idea… I also know that the F2L was either rotationless or had 1 rotation in it (but I’m pretty sure it was rotationless.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 12, 2021)

It looks like the cross and first 2 pairs should be something like this:

z2 L D' L F2 R2 D' - Cross

U2 y' R U' R2' U' R Dw U R U' R' - 2 F2L pairs

does this look about right


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 12, 2021)

I don’t remember any wide moves (except OLL)


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 12, 2021)

The move could have been a rotation instead of a wide move.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 12, 2021)

It still doesn’t continue to give the correct last layer (although it is a good solution)…
I will keep trying to find more info about the solve


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 13, 2021)

PB ao12!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-13
avg of 12: 14.39

Time List:
1. 13.33 F' R' F' D2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U L U2 L' D2 U L D' 
2. 15.47 F2 D' R2 D B2 U R2 F2 R2 D L F2 D2 F L B' D B' R' F' 
3. 16.77 B2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 L D2 L' R2 D2 U2 B D' R U F2 D' L2 R' 
4. (12.99) L' B' L' U D' B2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' R F' 
5. 13.13 D R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D F2 D R D' F L2 D' R' U L2 B' R 
6. 14.74 L R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 F D2 R U' R' D F D2 
7. 13.89 U F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 L B' D' L B F U' B U' 
8. (16.90) U R' D2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 F D2 U' F R' D' F' L F' 
9. 13.29 U' B' D2 R2 B D2 F R2 D2 B' U' R2 B U2 L' U' R F2 D' 
10. 16.23 L' F' R2 D2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F U2 L' B R' B R2 F2 
11. 13.73 B' L U L2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 U' F D2 B U' R' F D' 
12. 13.33 D R L U B D' L U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 13, 2021)

Another PB ao12:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-13
avg of 12: 14.32

Time List:
1. 15.21 U2 R D2 F L2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' R' B2 U' L' F D R2 D2 
2. (12.16) B L F2 R2 F U D L' F2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D R 
3. 13.79 F2 L F2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2 R' B' L' R' D' F R2 B' D L F2 
4. 13.03 R2 L F' U R2 L' D2 F' D' R L2 B2 L2 F2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 
5. 14.30 U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' F L U L' B R B' D' U2 F 
6. 15.67 B' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 F D2 L F' D' B2 R2 D R F2 R2 F2 
7. 13.85 R' D' L2 F R2 D2 F D2 U2 B D2 B' U2 D' L D2 B D2 F' R U 
8. 13.63 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L F2 D2 L F2 B' D F2 L R' F' U' R F D' 
9. (16.89) L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 B' F2 R' B L R2 F' L D2 F' 
10. 13.93 D2 B2 F D2 R2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L F D B' D2 R F2 L2 
11. 15.53 R' B F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R' B' D2 L U L U L 
12. 14.22 D' B L2 U' D2 B' D' R F' U' B2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 D' R2 L2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 13, 2021)

PB ao5!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-13
avg of 5: 13.31

Time List:
1. (14.86) D' L' F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R U' B L' F D F2 
2. 12.62 B' L D B' L2 U' B R U' L2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 
3. (11.99) B' D' F2 B R' B' L F2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B L2 D R2 
4. 14.03 U L2 D2 L2 R2 F R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F L' R D F' R U' F' D F2 
5. 13.28 R D2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 L D F' R' F' D2 B2 R2


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 13, 2021)

With a PB here and a PB here, there a PB there PB everywhere a PB.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 14, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> With a PB here and a PB here, there a PB there PB everywhere a PB.


Yes indeed:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-14
avg of 12: 13.99

Time List:
1. 11.98 D' R L' U2 B U' L' R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 R D 
2. 16.26 D2 R F' R2 B R2 B2 U2 B' L2 F D2 F D2 R' F2 D B2 R B2 L 
3. 12.63 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U' F R' B U' R F D2 F2 
4. 15.25 R' U' L R2 U L2 F2 L2 D F2 D' U F' R' B2 R2 D B D2 
5. 16.83 D B R2 D R U L B' L U' D B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 
6. (17.36) L' B' U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D' U2 B' U F' R F' D2 F' U 
7. 14.22 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 D' B L' R F R' F 
8. 13.71 B D' B2 D2 F U2 F L2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 L F2 R U2 B L2 U 
9. 12.59 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 L F' R2 D R' U F' D2 U 
10. (11.76) F2 D B' L' F2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' R' U B2 D' L F R D' 
11. 12.79 R' B2 R' D2 R' B2 R U2 R2 B2 F2 R U' F' U2 F' R2 F' D2 B R2 
12. 13.68 R D2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 B' L D U' L2 D R' D' U2


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 14, 2021)

What the heck. And these are all 3x3?!?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 14, 2021)

Yup


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 15, 2021)

Mo3 PB
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-15
mean of 3: 12.21

Time List:
1. 12.99 F' R2 U' B D2 L2 D L' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' 
2. 11.63 D' R' F' U L B U' R2 U2 D2 F R2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F D' B2 
3. 12.02 D2 F' L D2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 F2 L' B2 D2 B L2 R' F2 D R U


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 15, 2021)

Ao12 PB
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-15
avg of 12: 13.77

Time List:
1. 14.75 L' F' L D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 B' R U F2 L2 D' R 
2. 13.86 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' U2 F' R B2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' F 
3. 12.99 F' R2 U' B D2 L2 D L' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' 
4. 11.63 D' R' F' U L B U' R2 U2 D2 F R2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F D' B2 
5. 12.02 D2 F' L D2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 F2 L' B2 D2 B L2 R' F2 D R U 
6. (16.76) U2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 B D' L F D U B' D F2 D2 
7. 14.70 R U2 B' U D' F L' F2 U2 F2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 R' D' 
8. 14.66 D R B L2 U R' U2 R F' D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 
9. (10.61) D2 R2 U2 R' B' L2 U D2 B' R B2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' L' D2 F2 R' F2 
10. 14.28 D' U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 B U L2 D2 L D R U R' B' 
11. 16.42 B L2 B2 U B2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 D' L' F2 D2 F' R U' B D R' 
12. 12.38 B2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R' U' B F L U' F'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 19, 2021)

Another ao12 PB:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-19
avg of 12: 13.77

Time List:
1. 12.53 B2 L2 B' U' B' L U F' L2 U D2 F2 U L2 U F2 U' F' 
2. 15.95 L2 F2 B L F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 R 
3. (12.38) F' B' D F B' L2 D R F2 U2 R B2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 L 
4. 13.19 F' B' D B' U2 R' L2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 B R2 F' L2 U2 B R B2 
5. (17.16) L D' R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 U L B' R2 U' B' L' R2 U2 
6. 14.71 F2 R' F' U R2 L B' R2 U F' U2 D2 R2 F U2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' 
7. 13.48 F2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 R D2 L' B2 D2 U2 F' U2 L B2 R U' B2 L2 D2 
8. 14.35 F L' U2 F' L2 D' F U' R' F2 R D2 L F2 R D2 F2 R' D2 R2 U 
9. 13.05 R2 D' B' U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B' R' D' L F D' B2 
10. 12.75 U R F L U' D2 R' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 
11. 13.12 D2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B' L' F2 D' B2 L2 R' B2 
12. 14.55 U2 B R' L2 U L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D B2 L2 B' F U' L' B' F2 U2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 19, 2021)

Just hit 2000 solves on cstimer!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 22, 2021)

My luckiest solve ever (not PB bc I paused too much...)
Scramble: R D R B2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 R' F' L2 D' U2 F L'
x2 F2 L B2 R2 D' // Cross
y' R U' R' // Pair #1
L U L' // Pair #2
y R U R' // Pair #3
L U' L' U y' L' U' L // Pair #4
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' // AUF

3 3 movers!? 29 STM!!!?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 22, 2021)

PB ao12:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-22
avg of 12: 13.75

Time List:
1. 15.34 D2 L2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 D' R' F D2 B2 L D' F' R2 
2. 14.05 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 U L2 D B' L' D' F2 R' U B' F' R' 
3. 15.45 F' L' B2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R U' R' D' B L D2 L2 
4. 12.43 D' F' R U L2 R2 D U L2 D' R2 B2 U' L D' R' F' U L2 
5. 12.69 D' B' U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U R D' L D F' D B 
6. 13.68 R D2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L' D' U' L D F2 D' B2 
7. 13.91 F2 B2 L' B D R' U2 B2 R D2 L2 F2 B D2 B U2 D2 B2 U2 
8. 13.16 B' U2 L2 R' B2 R F2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 F' R U2 B2 U F2 R' B 
9. (15.63) B' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F L' F D B' R U 
10. (11.56) L2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U R F' D' B L F U2 R' 
11. 12.20 B F2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F L U' L' F2 L B' L' 
12. 14.63 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B F L2 F' D U' L' D2 F U R' B' U


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 23, 2021)

Another PB ao12:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-23
avg of 12: 13.75

Time List:
1. 14.05 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 U L2 D B' L' D' F2 R' U B' F' R' 
2. 15.45 F' L' B2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R U' R' D' B L D2 L2 
3. 12.43 D' F' R U L2 R2 D U L2 D' R2 B2 U' L D' R' F' U L2 
4. 12.69 D' B' U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U R D' L D F' D B 
5. 13.68 R D2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L' D' U' L D F2 D' B2 
6. 13.91 F2 B2 L' B D R' U2 B2 R D2 L2 F2 B D2 B U2 D2 B2 U2 
7. 13.16 B' U2 L2 R' B2 R F2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 F' R U2 B2 U F2 R' B 
8. (15.63) B' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F L' F D B' R U 
9. (11.56) L2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U R F' D' B L F U2 R' 
10. 12.20 B F2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F L U' L' F2 L B' L' 
11. 14.63 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B F L2 F' D U' L' D2 F U R' B' U 
12. 15.25 D' L' F B' L2 F' D R2 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B U2 L F'


----------



## LBr (Oct 23, 2021)

your non counting times were the same lol


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 23, 2021)

Yet another PB ao12 (why this PB and no others):
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-23
avg of 12: 13.74

Time List:
1. 12.73 U2 F' D2 F U R D' B2 R2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 U L 
2. 13.59 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 F' L2 F2 R D' F U' L2 D2 
3. 14.62 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 F U2 R2 F U2 B L' U R D F' L U R B2 
4. 13.75 B2 L2 U2 F D2 U2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B' L' F2 U F L' D2 B2 R' F 
5. 13.66 L F' R D2 U' L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F R' B' R2 U' F2 D' 
6. 16.03 B U L2 D' L B D2 F' R' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D' 
7. 14.76 F' L2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 F2 U R F2 D2 F' L' R2 F2 
8. (10.52) L' U2 F2 L U2 F2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 L B U' F2 U' B2 U L 
9. 11.78 L2 D2 U2 B2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D L R' U2 F D' U' F L' B' 
10. (18.48) L2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 R U2 D R' U F2 D F R' D2 F 
11. 12.95 U' L U2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' D L B' R' F U2 L' 
12. 13.49 L' R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F' U R F2 D U2 L2 B L2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 23, 2021)

LBr said:


> your non counting times were the same lol


Might've been from the same kind of time, where both the solves persisted through each ao12


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 23, 2021)

Your progression thread is literally covered in PBs and they are all 3x3 O.O


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 23, 2021)

Seriously stop with the ao12....
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-23
avg of 12: 13.73

Time List:
1. (10.52) L' U2 F2 L U2 F2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 L B U' F2 U' B2 U L 
2. 11.78 L2 D2 U2 B2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D L R' U2 F D' U' F L' B' 
3. (18.48) L2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 R U2 D R' U F2 D F R' D2 F 
4. 12.95 U' L U2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' D L B' R' F U2 L' 
5. 13.49 L' R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F' U R F2 D U2 L2 B L2 
6. 14.85 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 L R F2 D2 R' U2 R2 D' B' D' B' F D' B U2 F2 
7. 13.29 U2 B U L' U2 L' F2 D2 F' U2 F R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B' L2 U 
8. 14.49 F' U F L2 R2 U L2 U B2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B' U R U' L D R' 
9. 16.93 U2 F' R' B2 U L2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F' L F' U' B' D' L' 
10. 13.59 L' F D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' R U R' F L2 D F L2 
11. 14.59 U' R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 D L' F R' B U L F U B' L 
12. 11.36 U2 R' F' R' U2 D L U2 B' U2 B' R2 F2 B2 D2 F R2 L2 U R


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 30, 2021)

Haven't had any PBs for a (kind of) while. So maybe I should learn something new on top of improving my F2L lookahead and predicting first pair. Is COLL actually worth it (particularly for CFOP)? I've heard lots of good and bad things about it so I don't know whether I should commit to learning it.


----------



## LBr (Oct 30, 2021)

I learned a lot of coll and for me some cases are worth it and some are not, so be careful about that. There are some really good wv cases that will help, but like coll, it would be unwise to learn the whole set


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 31, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Is COLL actually worth it (particularly for CFOP)? I've heard lots of good and bad things about it so I don't know whether I should commit to learning it.


for CFOP, no the whole set isn't worth it(I learnt that the hard way). Although some T, U, L, H and Pi cases are ok.
(you eventually should be doing ZBLL for T, U and L but don't worry about that now)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 1, 2021)

Finally another PB
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-01
mean of 3: 12.05

Time List:
1. 12.11 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 L B F2 R2 U F' L' U' B' L'
2. 10.05 R D2 L B' D R F' U' B2 R U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' U'
3. 13.98 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 F2 D2 R B F D2 R' B' R' F' L'


Edit: the next solve gave me 2 PBs at once:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-01
mean of 3: 12.01

Time List:
1. 10.05 R D2 L B' D R F' U' B2 R U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' U'
2. 13.98 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 F2 D2 R B F D2 R' B' R' F' L'
3. 11.99 U' F' D2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 B' L2 F U R B D2 F2 R D F'
And
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-01
avg of 5: 12.69

Time List:
1. (18.71) F R2 B L2 R2 F U2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' L R D2 B D' F
2. 12.11 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 L B F2 R2 U F' L' U' B' L'
3. (10.05) R D2 L B' D R F' U' B2 R U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' U'
4. 13.98 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 F2 D2 R B F D2 R' B' R' F' L'
5. 11.99 U' F' D2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 B' L2 F U R B D2 F2 R D F'

EDIT EDIT:
Next solve gave me 2 PBs again:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-01
avg of 5: 12.32

Time List:
1. 12.11 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 L B F2 R2 U F' L' U' B' L'
2. (10.05) R D2 L B' D R F' U' B2 R U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' U'
3. (13.98) B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 F2 D2 R B F D2 R' B' R' F' L'
4. 11.99 U' F' D2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 B' L2 F U R B D2 F2 R D F'
5. 12.86 R' U' F L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B L2 F2 U' B F' D2 R2 D' L2
And
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-01
avg of 12: 13.71

Time List:
1. 13.95 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 U B' U2 R' D2 R U2 F' R
2. 17.05 D' B' R F2 U' B2 L F2 U' D2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2
3. 13.26 R F B2 U B D R' U' R' B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 R U2 F2
4. 13.67 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 D' R' F' L R2 U' R B2 R
5. 14.55 D B2 L' F2 R2 F' D B L B2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 R2
6. 13.63 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R U2 B' L' F U2 R' B' L' R2
7. (18.71) F R2 B L2 R2 F U2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' L R D2 B D' F
8. 12.11 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 L B F2 R2 U F' L' U' B' L'
9. (10.05) R D2 L B' D R F' U' B2 R U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' U'
10. 13.98 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 F2 D2 R B F D2 R' B' R' F' L'
11. 11.99 U' F' D2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 B' L2 F U R B D2 F2 R D F'
12. 12.86 R' U' F L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B L2 F2 U' B F' D2 R2 D' L2

EDIT EDIT EDIT (You just can't make these things up):
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-01
avg of 5: 12.08

Time List:
1. (10.05) R D2 L B' D R F' U' B2 R U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' U'
2. (13.98) B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 F2 D2 R B F D2 R' B' R' F' L'
3. 11.99 U' F' D2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 B' L2 F U R B D2 F2 R D F'
4. 12.86 R' U' F L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B L2 F2 U' B F' D2 R2 D' L2
5. 11.40 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U F2 D L2 U B' L D' F R' U B' L R
And
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-01
avg of 12: 13.45

Time List:
1. 17.05 D' B' R F2 U' B2 L F2 U' D2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2
2. 13.26 R F B2 U B D R' U' R' B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 R U2 F2
3. 13.67 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 D' R' F' L R2 U' R B2 R
4. 14.55 D B2 L' F2 R2 F' D B L B2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 R2
5. 13.63 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R U2 B' L' F U2 R' B' L' R2
6. (18.71) F R2 B L2 R2 F U2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' L R D2 B D' F
7. 12.11 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 L B F2 R2 U F' L' U' B' L'
8. (10.05) R D2 L B' D R F' U' B2 R U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' U'
9. 13.98 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 F2 D2 R B F D2 R' B' R' F' L'
10. 11.99 U' F' D2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 B' L2 F U R B D2 F2 R D F'
11. 12.86 R' U' F L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B L2 F2 U' B F' D2 R2 D' L2
12. 11.40 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U F2 D L2 U B' L D' F R' U B' L R

EDIT EDIT EDIT EDIT (...)
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-01
avg of 12: 13.09

Time List:
1. 13.26 R F B2 U B D R' U' R' B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 R U2 F2 
2. 13.67 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 D' R' F' L R2 U' R B2 R 
3. 14.55 D B2 L' F2 R2 F' D B L B2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 R2 
4. 13.63 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R U2 B' L' F U2 R' B' L' R2 
5. (18.71) F R2 B L2 R2 F U2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' L R D2 B D' F 
6. 12.11 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 L B F2 R2 U F' L' U' B' L' 
7. (10.05) R D2 L B' D R F' U' B2 R U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' U' 
8. 13.98 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 F2 D2 R B F D2 R' B' R' F' L' 
9. 11.99 U' F' D2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 B' L2 F U R B D2 F2 R D F' 
10. 12.86 R' U' F L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B L2 F2 U' B F' D2 R2 D' L2 
11. 11.40 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U F2 D L2 U B' L D' F R' U B' L R 
12. 13.41 B2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 L' R2 D2 L D' F' D2 L R' F U R' B F2


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm so jealous.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 7, 2021)

Sub 12 mo3 yay!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-07
mean of 3: 11.85

Time List:
1. 11.65 L2 B D2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F' U' B2 L' B' R' F' 
2. 12.72 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' U2 F' L2 U' F L' F U2 B U F' 
3. 11.18 B2 U2 R F2 D F' R B' U L2 F2 R2 U2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 L


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 8, 2021)

Just learnt the RUS Ua perm alg (R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2) and it is sooo satisfying. I literally spent the whole day doing it. I now go for it when I get it at that angle. Still working on the RUS Ub (R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 8, 2021)

3000 solves on cstimer!
(1000 solves and no PB single whyyy)


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 8, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Still working on the RUS Ub (R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2)


R2' U R2 S R2' S' U' R2 is better


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 12, 2021)

What do you guys think of this Ja Perm because I've never seen it used anywhere else.
F2 L’ U’ r U2 l’ U R’ U’ R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 12, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> What do you guys think of this Ja Perm because I've never seen it used anywhere else.
> F2 L’ U’ r U2 l’ U R’ U’ R2


Wayyyy too many regrips. If you’re looking for a new alg, you should use x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 12, 2021)

Third sub-10! (9.69 funny number haha)
Edit: 
Scramble: D2 B' R B' L2 F' R B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 U' D2 B U2
z2 y F R2 U B2 D2 // Cross 
U2 R U’ R’ U’ y L’ U’ L // Pair #1
y L’ U L R’ U R // Pair #2
U2 y L’ U L // Pair #3
U’ y’ L’ U2 L U L’ U’ L // Pair #4
U r U2 R’ U’ R U’ r’ // OLL
U’ // AUF

40 STM, 4.1 TPS


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Wayyyy too many regrips. If you’re looking for a new alg, you should use x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2.


Ok, got it.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 13, 2021)

2 PBs:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-13
mean of 3: 11.67

Time List:
1. 9.69 D2 B' R B' L2 F' R B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 U' D2 B U2 
2. 12.55 L U L' U2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 D' F U2 L D B' D L' 
3. 12.76 B L' D' F' D R U F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R B2 R L B2 U2 B' U
And
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-13
avg of 12: 12.92

Time List:
1. (16.89) R2 F U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D B' D F2 R F' U' L' D U' 
2. 13.39 R2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F D B' L2 D2 B' D2 U' R D2 
3. 12.09 B2 D2 F' D' B U L B U' D2 R D2 R U2 F2 R F2 L2 F2 L 
4. 10.71 D B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' U' F2 D2 F D' R U' L2 
5. 12.89 R' F R2 D R' U2 R' U2 L B L2 F' U2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 B' 
6. 13.96 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' R' D L2 F U2 R' B2 L' F' 
7. 13.74 U L' D' F2 U' F L' R2 F2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 U R2 D' 
8. 12.73 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 B' R D B' R D2 U' B' R' F2 D 
9. 14.42 R F' U L F L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L F2 R L D2 L' F2 R F' 
10. (9.69) D2 B' R B' L2 F' R B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 U' D2 B U2 
11. 12.55 L U L' U2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 D' F U2 L D B' D L' 
12. 12.76 B L' D' F' D R U F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R B2 R L B2 U2 B' U


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 20, 2021)

I've had 2 fails recently...
The first was an X-cross and great F2L that put me on sub-9 pace going into PLL, but then I got V-permed and got a 10.04.
The second was on sub-10 pace but I choked the U-perm at the end and got a 12.
Well it's all part of the grind!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 24, 2021)

Got an 11 with cold hands this mornining lol


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 26, 2021)

4th sub 10!!
Scramble: U' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D B2 U' B' L U2 L F D L U' F' U
z2 y’ L D’ R’ L // Cross
R U’ R’ // Pair #1
U’ L’ U L U’ y’ L’ U L // Pair #2
U’ R’ F R F’ R U’ R’ // Pair #3
U L U L’ U L U’ L’ // Pair #4
U2 R’ U’ R’ F R F’ U R // OLL
R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ // PLL


53 STM, 5.7 TPS
(Edit: the time was 9.27 (Not PB btw))


----------



## The10yearoldcuber (Nov 26, 2021)

gg man


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 27, 2021)

I think I want to learn CLL just to be moderately fast at 2x2. Just one question: How often can you 1-look a solve with CLL?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 27, 2021)

Ao12 PB (finally an average PB):
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-27
avg of 12: 12.92

Time List:
1. 12.93 F L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' B D B F' L U2 L 
2. 14.13 F' D B L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 B' R B' L U R F 
3. 11.93 B D2 L2 D2 L2 B F2 R2 F2 U' L' B' F D2 R F' R2 U2 
4. 14.36 U R2 D' B2 U F2 U R2 B2 U F L D' U F' L D B F' U' 
5. 13.39 F2 U R2 B2 L2 F D2 B F2 R2 B L2 R' D L R' B' F R' D' 
6. 13.79 F' R' F L2 F D F2 L' B2 U L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 
7. 11.84 U2 R' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 D' F2 B' R' B' R D' L2 B 
8. 13.26 R U2 R U2 D2 R' U D B' L U2 L D2 L2 U2 L' F2 B2 D2 B2 
9. 11.86 L F2 U2 L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 B' D B2 F2 D2 B' R F2 
10. (10.37) U R2 D' R2 D2 L D' B D B2 R2 U L2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 
11. (16.50) R2 D R' L2 F B2 R2 D' R' U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 F' D2 B D2 R2 F2 
12. 11.74 U F' D2 L2 B2 L F2 R B2 R' D2 R F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R F' D


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 27, 2021)

Another sub 10! (9.53)
Scramble: U B2 U L2 U B2 R2 U L B D2 R F' D2 F' R' D' U
z2 y B' D R' B' // Cross
y' U' R U' R' L U' L' // Pair #1 (Predicted in inspection)
U R' U R2 U R' // Pair #2
y' U2 R U' R' L U' L’ // Pair #3
R U R' U' R U R' // Pair #4
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U // PLL

50 STM, 5.2 TPS


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 28, 2021)

CLL progress update: I have learned H and Pi (10/42)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 28, 2021)

PB mo3 (3x3):
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-28
mean of 3: 11.58

Time List:
1. 12.54 D' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 R B2 R U2 L B U' R F' D' R' D U'
2. 10.79 B D2 U2 B D2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F' R D' L' U' L' B' F2 L' B R2
3. 11.40 L2 U B2 R' B' D L' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 B' D'
Edit: Next solve did this:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-28
mean of 3: 11.45

Time List:
1. 10.79 B D2 U2 B D2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F' R D' L' U' L' B' F2 L' B R2 
2. 11.40 L2 U B2 R' B' D L' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 B' D' 
3. 12.16 B2 D2 L2 R B2 U2 L' R2 B2 R' D' F2 U B D2 U R' B' D' L
And
Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-28
avg of 5: 12.03

Time List:
1. (15.09) L' U' R2 U2 F R2 L U' B2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 L' B2 R D2 L2 
2. 12.54 D' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 R B2 R U2 L B U' R F' D' R' D U' 
3. (10.79) B D2 U2 B D2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F' R D' L' U' L' B' F2 L' B R2 
4. 11.40 L2 U B2 R' B' D L' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 B' D' 
5. 12.16 B2 D2 L2 R B2 U2 L' R2 B2 R' D' F2 U B D2 U R' B' D' L


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 1, 2021)

I got a PB single! (And sub-9)
Time: 8.80
Scramble: U' R2 F' L B2 R' F' L2 D L F2 R F2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 F2 R
x2 R' F R U L2 B2 // Cross
R U' R2 U R // Pair #1
U L U' L' // Pair #2
U L' U L // Pair #3
U2 R U' R' // Pair #4
U f' L' U' L U f // OLL
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U // PLL

41 STM, 4.7 TPS


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 1, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I think I want to learn CLL just to be moderately fast at 2x2. Just one question: How often can you 1-look a solve with CLL?


I just finished learning CLL, and I can 1 look around 1 out of every 6 or 7. I've never really practiced 1 looking though, I could probably do almost all if I tried. Even without one looking, you can somewhat easily get to be sub 3.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 5, 2021)

Got a PB fail (8.88) 0.08 seconds away from PB. But it's my second sub-9 so I'm happy


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 10, 2021)

I've stuck at sub 15 for ages...


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 10, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I've stuck at sub 15 for ages...


Mine’s the same haha


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 10, 2021)

Sub 12 ao5!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-10
avg of 5: 11.96

Time List:
1. 12.19 U' R' U' B' L2 F B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 
2. (11.15) R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' R' D F U' L2 F L' R F U' 
3. (13.04) D2 F L U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U R' D' R' U L' U' F' D 
4. 12.40 B D2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F U2 R2 F L U' F' U2 R' U' L2 D R2 
5. 11.28 B D' B2 D F2 D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U F' D R B F2 U2 L D


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 10, 2021)

PB ao12
Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-10
avg of 12: 12.86

Time List:
1. 12.05 D F2 B' R2 B U2 F2 L D' L2 U2 F L2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2
2. (14.84) R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F' R' F2 U' B' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2
3. 14.05 F' D2 B U2 F R2 F' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L F L' B D2 U L2 B'
4. 12.19 U' R' U' B' L2 F B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2
5. (11.15) R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' R' D F U' L2 F L' R F U'
6. 13.04 D2 F L U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U R' D' R' U L' U' F' D
7. 12.40 B D2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F U2 R2 F L U' F' U2 R' U' L2 D R2
8. 11.28 B D' B2 D F2 D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U F' D R B F2 U2 L D
9. 14.63 D' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R' F U' L' B' L B U' F
10. 14.28 F2 L' B' U' L D' R2 B R F2 L' U2 B2 R F2 L' U2 R2 D2 B' L'
11. 11.85 R' D R' L' B U' F L' D' R' F2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 R2
12. 12.83 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F' R U B2 R' B2 D2 B2 U' L' F'
How did I just get 2 PB averages
Edit: two solves later:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-10
avg of 12: 12.84

Time List:
1. 14.05 F' D2 B U2 F R2 F' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L F L' B D2 U L2 B' 
2. 12.19 U' R' U' B' L2 F B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 
3. (11.15) R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' R' D F U' L2 F L' R F U' 
4. 13.04 D2 F L U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U R' D' R' U L' U' F' D 
5. 12.40 B D2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F U2 R2 F L U' F' U2 R' U' L2 D R2 
6. 11.28 B D' B2 D F2 D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U F' D R B F2 U2 L D 
7. (14.63) D' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R' F U' L' B' L B U' F 
8. 14.28 F2 L' B' U' L D' R2 B R F2 L' U2 B2 R F2 L' U2 R2 D2 B' L' 
9. 11.85 R' D R' L' B U' F L' D' R' F2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 
10. 12.83 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F' R U B2 R' B2 D2 B2 U' L' F' 
11. 12.83 U' R B' D2 U2 F' L2 D2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 R' D' L2 F L R B2 D' 
12. 13.65 U' D F D2 L' F2 B' L D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 U' F


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 10, 2021)

Got an 8.81 (0.01 seconds off PB...)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 10, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Got an 8.81 (0.01 seconds off PB...)


Ouch. Was it fullstep?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 10, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Was it fullstep?


PLL skip with U2 AUF


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 10, 2021)

Recon:
Scramble: B L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L U2 R2 B2 R U2 D F' R D' R' D' L' D2
z2 y L R2 B' D2 B' // Cross
R' U' R U y' L' U L // Pair #1
U2 y R U2 R' U' R U R' // Pair #2
U' L' U' L // Pair #3
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // Pair #4
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 // AUF


4.8 TPS, 42 STM


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 11, 2021)

Got a 9.00 with cold hands (fullstep)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 14, 2021)

PB Single! (8.68)
(w/ accidental multislotting)








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 14, 2021)

I would get into OH, but my hands (specifically pinkies) are too small to reach the R' fingertrick.
Any tips? (Besides a smaller cube)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 15, 2021)

Ao12 PB:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-15
avg of 12: 12.21

Time List:
1. 11.23 D' F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B L F2 U R' D U2 F' R U 
2. 14.45 L2 D F2 R2 U' R' F' B2 D' B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' L' U2 L' 
3. 12.66 F2 R D L' U' F L' D R B2 L2 U L2 U D B2 L2 D F2 B2 R2 
4. (10.11) D' R' U' B' U2 B' R' B' L R2 U D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 
5. 13.09 B' D F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U B2 F L R B2 D' B2 F L' B 
6. 12.96 U2 R L2 D2 B' F2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' R' D U2 L R F2 U2 
7. 11.02 D' L2 F D2 F R2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L R' U R B D' B 
8. 13.13 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B' F L F2 R2 D2 U' B' R F' 
9. 10.79 U B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 F R' D' L2 B2 L2 F R2 U 
10. (15.07) D2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R' B2 F2 R D L' F2 U' F' L 
11. 11.75 F' U2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L B' F U F R2 B' D 
12. 11.02 R2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L' B2 L' F D R2 B2 D' B2 L R D


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 17, 2021)

Another PB single!
Time: 8.66 (0.02 second improvement)








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 18, 2021)

One solve gave me a mo3 and an ao5 PB:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-18
mean of 3: 11.21

Time List:
1. 12.31 D F2 D B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R F L2 D U L' F2 L F D
2. 11.68 F2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B' D2 U2 L' U' B' F2 D' F D
3. 9.64 L' F2 R L2 D2 F L2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F' L D2 B D' U'
And
Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-18
avg of 5: 11.58

Time List:
1. (13.12) R2 D' F' U' D2 F2 B2 L U' F2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D'
2. 10.75 B' L F2 U' F2 R D B D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R L2 F2 L2 D2 F
3. 12.31 D F2 D B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R F L2 D U L' F2 L F D
4. 11.68 F2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B' D2 U2 L' U' B' F2 D' F D
5. (9.64) L' F2 R L2 D2 F L2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F' L D2 B D' U'
Edit: next solve improved both PBs (sub 11 mo3!!)
Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-18
mean of 3: 10.92

Time List:
1. 11.68 F2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B' D2 U2 L' U' B' F2 D' F D 
2. 9.64 L' F2 R L2 D2 F L2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F' L D2 B D' U' 
3. 11.43 R' B L' B2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 D L D' R B U' R B'
And
Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-18
avg of 5: 11.29

Time List:
1. 10.75 B' L F2 U' F2 R D B D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R L2 F2 L2 D2 F 
2. (12.31) D F2 D B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R F L2 D U L' F2 L F D 
3. 11.68 F2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B' D2 U2 L' U' B' F2 D' F D 
4. (9.64) L' F2 R L2 D2 F L2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F' L D2 B D' U' 
5. 11.43 R' B L' B2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 D L D' R B U' R B'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 18, 2021)

ao12 PB:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-18
avg of 12: 12.04

Time List:
1. 11.55 L2 D U2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 U' L' D L2 R' F U2 
2. 12.98 R2 U2 B2 R2 B F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U' F L F D B' R' B2 U' F2 
3. 13.12 R2 D' F' U' D2 F2 B2 L U' F2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' 
4. 10.75 B' L F2 U' F2 R D B D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R L2 F2 L2 D2 F 
5. 12.31 D F2 D B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R F L2 D U L' F2 L F D 
6. 11.68 F2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B' D2 U2 L' U' B' F2 D' F D 
7. (9.64) L' F2 R L2 D2 F L2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F' L D2 B D' U' 
8. 11.43 R' B L' B2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 D L D' R B U' R B' 
9. 12.28 U2 L2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 B U2 L2 B' D U F' L R D L2 B2 L' 
10. 12.63 F U R' U' F2 R2 B' L F' L2 F L2 U2 F L2 B' U2 D2 L2 
11. (13.75) L' R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 D L' F2 U' F' L U F2 R 
12. 11.65 L U2 B U2 F U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U R' F2 U' B' F2 R' U
I'm getting so close to sub 12 ao12!


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 18, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I would get into OH, but my hands (specifically pinkies) are too small to reach the R' fingertrick.
> Any tips? (Besides a smaller cube)


You have to build up the muscles. When starting OH it might seem like pinky is too small. But after you do R U R' U' drill a 100-500 times, you will feel comfortable


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 26, 2021)

Got a PB mo3 by 0.3 seconds
Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-26
mean of 3: 10.62

Time List:
1. 9.38 L2 R2 U2 B2 F R2 D2 B' F2 L' B' U2 B2 D2 B2 L' U B2 
2. 11.42 L D2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F' L U' B' L' D2 L' R2 F 
3. 11.06 R' U2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 R F' D U B L2 B


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 27, 2021)

I learned to solve Squan a couple days ago, and it's pretty fun so I want to get better. Here is my list of things to do (in order probably):
(Vandenburgh)
Learn EO algs
Learn CP algs
Parity alg, done at EP stage
Learn more cubeshape shapes


----------



## bulkocuber (Dec 27, 2021)

Why do you call it squan? Is it square and one in the same word or something else?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 27, 2021)

bulkocuber said:


> Why do you call it squan? Is it square and one in the same word or something else?


Squan just sounds so much cooler. But yes, it is square-one.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 27, 2021)

Yup you can trust cubers to make names shorter:
Square-1 = Squan
Megaminx = Mega (ok maybe not)
Pyraminx = Pyra


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 27, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Yup you can trust cubers to make names shorter:
> Square-1 = Squan
> Megaminx = Mega (ok maybe not)
> Pyraminx = Pyra


You forgot 3x3.

9


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 28, 2021)

There isn't a thread for this kind of question so I'll just post it here because it's kinda specific.

I recently signed up for a competition (which may not even go ahead because covid), and realised that I had signed up for an event that was on a day I could not attend (Saturday school). Because I registered a bit too late (40 mins after registration opens is apparently too late), I have been on the waiting list for a while now. If I update my registration form and remove the event I can't compete in, would that affect my place on the waiting list? Or if I just don't go to that event, do I get any punishment?
It's quite a specific question so I'm not really expecting an answer because you have probably not been in this situation before.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 28, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> There isn't a thread for this kind of question so I'll just post it here because it's kinda specific.
> 
> I recently signed up for a competition (which may not even go ahead because covid), and realised that I had signed up for an event that was on a day I could not attend (Saturday school). Because I registered a bit too late (40 mins after registration opens is apparently too late), I have been on the waiting list for a while now. If I update my registration form and remove the event I can't compete in, would that affect my place on the waiting list? Or if I just don't go to that event, do I get any punishment?
> It's quite a specific question so I'm not really expecting an answer because you have probably not been in this situation before.


Honestly people skip events all the time. I would just leave it alone just to be safe, and if you get in the comp you can contact the organizers.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 29, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I would get into OH, but my hands (specifically pinkies) are too small to reach the R' fingertrick.
> Any tips? (Besides a smaller cube)


I really doubt it, unless your hands are absurdly small. R' is just one of those fingertricks that's really hard when you're starting out. If you practice enough you'll get the flexibility to reach. If you're like 9 years old and actually have small hands, then there really aren't many options.
You could try the push R' where your pinkie goes from DRB to BRU, but I feel reach would probably also be an obstacle there. I wouldn't recommend it to many people since FRD>DRB R' flicks are usually going to be faster. Either way, it's a good finger trick to know for certain situations.



IsThatA4x4 said:


> Because I registered a bit too late (40 mins after registration opens is apparently too late)


People have been competition starved for almost 2 years 
The comp I'm going to this week filled up in 2 minutes. It's the US so it might have a higher cuber density, but still, you gotta be on the page the second that registration opens.



IsThatA4x4 said:


> If I update my registration form and remove the event I can't compete in, would that affect my place on the waiting list? Or if I just don't go to that event, do I get any punishment?
> It's quite a specific question so I'm not really expecting an answer because you have probably not been in this situation before.


Since you registered so late, it's very probably that you won't even make it into the competition, as unfortunate as that sounds. If you're set on it though, I would just email the organizers and ask them to change your registration themselves - that way they won't shift your position on the waitlist.

As organizers, they'll want to know how many people are competing in each event so that they can properly set the schedule. If 3-4 people in 7x7 decide not to compete, that's easily 20 minutes saved on the schedule. The plan would probably to just run the competition as is ahead of schedule, but it also might mean they could squeeze in a second round of some other short event.

Ultimately, if you'd rather not contact them though and just don't come up when they call you, nothing will happen. You're results shouldn't even be DNSed, they'll just not be included when the organizers do data entry.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 31, 2021)

Alright thanks for the advice guys.
Anyway I decided to learn some more CLL, so now I know H, Pi, and T


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year!
Here's a time dump (1000 times) so you can see how I'm doing:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-01
avg of 1000: 13.33

Time List:
1. 12.57 L2 B' U L' B' L' D2 L' D' U2 F2 R U2 L D2 L U2 L F2 R L2
2. 14.99 L' B2 L' F2 R U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B U' F U' L2 F L' U' R'
3. 11.85 R' F' U L' B D2 R D B' D' R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 B2
4. 11.66 U F D2 U2 L' R' B2 U2 L2 R D2 U2 F2 D L' U' L2 D B' F2 U'
5. 13.25 R L B D B2 D B' F2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 L U'
6. (16.13) R' U2 R B L' F' R F2 D' R' D2 R2 U2 L F2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2
7. 13.09 U' R2 F' D R2 D2 L' B R F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 L2 D2
8. 14.99 D' L2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U R D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 L U' R'
9. 14.79 L2 U' D' B L' U2 B' D' L' R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D F2 R2 D2
10. 12.83 L' D U2 F' R2 D2 B D2 F' L2 B U2 F L2 D' U' R' U B' D
11. 14.67 D2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B' R' U L U B U' L' F
12. 14.46 F L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 U' B' R F2 U' L2
13. 12.96 R F2 U' L2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 F' L' D' U F U L2 R2
14. 12.73 R L' U2 B R' D' B R' F L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U F2 D R2
15. 12.46 U2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 F U2 R' U' F' D' F2 R F' R2 F' D2
16. 13.93 B2 U' D F' L' B D2 R' U L B2 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 L D2 L'
17. 12.93 L2 U R D2 F' B D' F R2 B' U2 R2 B R2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2
18. 13.76 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F R' F2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 L'
19. 15.53 D' R F2 U L F' B U B' U' R2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D
20. 13.17 R U L' U2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 R B' U B L2
21. 15.33 F B2 U' R' F U' R2 U' L F' D2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F D2
22. 14.40 D2 L D L2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U L' F D L2 F L' B' R
23. 11.47 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' D2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 R U2 D L' R F U2 R F2
24. 14.49 R' L2 D2 F' R2 B D2 B R2 F2 D2 B' U2 D' L' R2 D' B2 L B F'
25. 14.15 B2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U' R2 B2 R B L U2 R D R'
26. 12.25 B2 D B2 D R2 D L2 U' L B' L R' U2 F' U' B' R2 D'
27. 11.54  L2 F R2 B' R2 B2 D2 U2 B' R F R' D F L' B' D L R'
28. 13.13 L' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' L B' R' U2 B' D2 L F'
29. 15.26 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 D R U2 R' U R U' L B' F
30. 12.67 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L R2 B2 F2 D L2 B D2 F U2 L' R' U' F
31. 13.26 F2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U L B' F D' F' R B2 L2 D
32. 13.69 L F U' B' R2 L D' F L F2 U2 F B' U2 R2 U2 D2 F R2 B2
33. 13.95 U L F' L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U R U F L2 B2 L' U
34. (17.26) D R2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 B' D2 U2 F' D L' U' F' D2
35. 12.89 B2 D L' U' D B' L F2 U L2 U R2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 L
36. 12.74 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R B' U L' D' L' F D' R2 B2
37. 13.15 U B2 D' L2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 L' B' F L2 D2 F' U L' B2 U
38. 11.85 F D B2 L U L' F U F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 B R'
39. 14.19 L2 B2 D2 U F2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U L' D L2 U' B R' U' L U2
40. 14.26 F R' L2 U2 F L2 U' R' B D2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F2 U' B2 U F2
41. 13.63 F' D' L' F U D' F2 R U2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 D'
42. 13.43 L' B U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 D B2 U L' B' L D F D2 L'
43. 12.49 F L2 B2 R' F' U D F L B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2
44. 12.62 U' L' B' D' B' R' U F' U2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 R
45. 13.35 F' R2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 U F2 D U2 R2 U' B' L2 F L D U2 R2 B'
46. 13.36 L F2 D' L2 D2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' F D' B' D2 R' F' L'
47. 12.03 U D' B D' B D' B' L U2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U F2 B2 R2
48. 13.48 B' L2 B R2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 B2 F' L D' F' L' U R' B L B2
49. 15.35 R2 B R L' D' F L' U2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 R B2 R D2 L' D'
50. 12.48 U L U' B2 R2 D U L2 D' R2 D' L2 U' B' F D L' R U B'
51. (15.64) R' F' B' L2 U2 F R' U2 F' U R2 F2 R2 U F2 D F2 B2 D2 L2 F2
52. 12.56 R D2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U L2 U' R2 D B U R2 B' L F D2 L D2
53. 11.99 D2 L' D' F D2 F' D' F B2 D2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R2 L2 B' U' L
54. 12.10 L' D2 R2 U2 F' D2 R' B L' U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U'
55. 14.25 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D L' F2 D' F' L2 F D F D'
56. 13.69 F R2 U2 F2 D B L U D B2 R' U2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 D2 L U2 B2
57. 13.79 U D F U2 F2 B' U' F L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 R' U2
58. 14.36 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 U' F U' L F' R B
59. (10.03) D' L2 D R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U' B L2 F D' R D' U' L F2
60. 12.11 D2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 U' F D' L U F R' F U2
61. 13.86 L D' B2 R L B' L' U' R2 U2 B L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B2 R
62. 12.96 D' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D L2 F R2 B D' L' U R U F' D2
63. 14.66 D2 L U2 B2 D2 L B2 F2 U' B' F2 U' R' D2 R' B D
64. 13.59 L2 F2 U L2 U R2 D F2 L2 F U' B' R' B' D B R2 U
65. 12.73 B F2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 L2 R F2 R F R D B2 U' L2 B2 R2
66. 15.39 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 R F2 R B2 F2 U' R D2 U2 R2 B' U' F' L
67. 12.96 D2 U2 F U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 F D2 B2 R' U B' D F' D2 F D'
68. 15.56 D2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 F' D F' D F' R B' F L F
69. 14.35 L' D2 F D R2 B' R F2 U B' U D L2 F2 U2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F2
70. 11.75 L' F2 D2 R B2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 R U2 F' L' B L
71. 12.25 L' D F2 L' B' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 L F2 D2 B'
72. (16.15) D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 L' D F' D' U B' D' F U L R'
73. 12.75 F' R' U B2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 R B U R2 U L F
74. 13.03 U' R L2 D' L B R2 U2 F' R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2
75. (10.99) L2 F2 R B2 L F2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 R' F U R2 F R B' L U' B
76. 12.39 F' R' B2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D2 L' U2 R' F' U R F2
77. 14.09 B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 R F L U B2 L2 R D2 U' L2
78. 12.45 U2 L' U' R' B R' L F R2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F D' B
79. 13.72 B' D R D2 R2 D R2 B' U F' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 B D2 F'
80. 15.28 F U' R2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R' D2 L U' L' D' B' R2
81. 14.66 D F2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 R' B2 D' F L U L B U
82. 14.32 U L' B2 R2 B L2 B D2 B' R2 U2 R2 B L U F' U2 B U' L'
83. 12.75 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 L' F2 L' F D' L' B' D2 F R' F L'
84. 15.23 D2 U2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' D B U2 F' U2 L' D' U2
85. 11.69 B2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 D U2 F L U2 R B' U L2 F2 L'
86. 14.53 U F2 R2 U' D' R D' F D2 F U2 F' R2 L2 D2 B' U2 D2 F' L' B
87. 13.19 F2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 L D U' F' R' D' R U2 L2 F'
88. (11.03) D' L2 D F2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 D F2 R F' R' U B U L B2 R'
89. 12.93 B L' B2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 F2 L F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B' L' R' D'
90. 13.63 L B' R2 D U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' F' L' B' U' L' U' L2
91. 12.95 L2 B' R F2 R2 F' D F L2 B U2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L
92. 12.95 D' F2 U L2 F' D' R D' F2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D B2 U2 F2 D R
93. 15.35 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 D' F2 U2 B' U2 R F' L F' D'
94. 12.75 F2 L B2 L' F2 L D2 L' D2 U2 F2 R F' L B R D' L2 U2 F U
95. 13.96 U' R' F2 R' D2 L' U2 F' U L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D2
96. 12.47 U D2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B R2 F' D B2 F U' L' F R U B
97. 12.83 B L B2 F U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 R' F2 U L' U2 F'
98. 14.76 F R2 D B2 D' B' D R' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' D' R2 D R2
99. 13.86 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 L' D2 B' U F2 R D L2 R' B'
100. 13.09 B2 U' F2 L' U' D2 R D' B2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 B D2 R'
101. 14.86 D2 F U2 B R2 U2 B' F2 L2 B2 R D B' U2 R2 F U2 L' F
102. 12.43 U2 L U' F B D2 L B U' B2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 U2
103. 11.63 D' R L U2 L2 U R D2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 D' B
104. 12.76 U2 B' R2 B' F' U2 R2 U2 B' F' L F' L B R D L B U L'
105. 13.43 F2 R D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 L' D' B' D' B' L F' L' B2 R
106. (16.53) D R2 D2 U2 F2 L D2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F' R2 D B L' B L F2
107. 13.06 U' D2 F L' F' R' U2 R D2 F L2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 U2 F2
108. 13.16 L2 U' L2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 L U' R' B' L' R2 F R2
109. 12.56 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D L' R U' F D2 L2 D2 B' L' B'
110. 14.16 U' F' U' F' U2 L' F L2 U L2 F2 U D2 F2 B2 D' B2 U L2 B
111. 14.79 B2 L F2 R' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' D' L2 B' D L' F' L' D2 F
112. 12.89 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F R' B2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 U F2 L2 B
113. 13.98 R2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R F' R2 F2 U B' L2 D2 U2 L
114. 14.29 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' D' L' B2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2
115. 14.54 R U2 B2 U2 L' D' L2 B' R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D
116. 12.72 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 D' R' F' L2 B2 L R' D' B D'
117. 12.93 R' B' L2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 R' D' B2 U' F' R' D2 F2
118. 11.69 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 L' F2 U' L' F' R B2 D'
119. 12.73 R' D B L2 F' U2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' R' D L' R2 U L2 B' D'
120. 13.05 L2 D2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 L F' U L' B2 L D B' U' R'
121. 14.58 B D F2 R' U2 B D R' D' F2 B2 R D2 R' D2 L F2 L' B2 U2 R2
122. 14.15 D2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 B R2 B U2 F2 L F2 D' R' B' U' B F' D' U2
123. 12.38 R F2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L F2 L B L' U R D L R' B' F2
124. 12.49 D' L D F2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 R B D R2 B U2 F
125. 12.65 B U' L U L2 U F U' D' F2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' R2
126. 13.55 D B D2 R2 D' L U R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 R F' L'
127. 12.36 B' R L U2 B R2 B' U' R' L2 U F2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U D2
128. 12.31 F D2 F R2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F U2 L2 R' U L2 R' D2 L' D B L2
129. 12.25 D' U' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 U R2 F R' B' L' F' U2 L U R2
130. 12.33 F B2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 U L2 B L' R D' B L D F D2
131. 11.78 R' B' U B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 B R2 U' R D R
132. 11.36 B L' F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U R2 U' R U' L2 B' D2 F' R2 D'
133. 13.28 B L B' L2 B' U2 D2 L B' U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U R2
134. (15.99) U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 L B' L2 D' R U'
135. 14.05 F U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 B2 R' D F' D2 F' U L U' F'
136. 13.49 D2 B2 D B L U' F' R' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 L' F2 U2 R2
137. 12.89 F R U2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 D' R2 U B L D' L' D' L' U2 F
138. 12.79 D' F L2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B' F2 L' B R D2 B D' F2 D'
139. (16.92) D2 B2 F D2 L2 F L2 B R2 B2 U2 D R D2 B R2 D2 B R' D' L
140. (15.82) R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 F L2 D2 L B L R B F2 L U R'
141. 14.89 L2 U2 B D L' B D R U2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 D2 R U2 L2 U' R'
142. 12.42 F' D R' B2 U2 F' U' D' B L2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 L D2 R'
143. 12.24 D L' B' U F' R U' D' B2 L2 F' D2 B U2 B L2 U2 F2 R'
144. 15.06 L' F D' R' U' R L2 B U F' L2 U2 B U2 B U2 B2 L2 F' R2
145. 12.78 R2 B' R2 U2 D' B R B D' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 B2 U'
146. 14.06 D L' R' B2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 F' D' R' B' F U2 B2 L B'
147. 13.53 B L2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B L D' F R' D2 F2 R D
148. 11.55 R' F' U R2 U2 B2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 U L D2 L' F U' F2 U'
149. 12.85 D' B U2 D2 L' B D R U R2 D F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B'
150. 15.57 F' B2 L B' R L' U D2 F U2 R2 U2 F U2 B' D2 F' D2 F
151. 11.78 U' R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F' U L B D2 L' B D2 R'
152. 13.75 F U F D R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' L F2 D R B' F' L'
153. 13.75 R' F2 R2 D R' B L U' B' R2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D
154. 13.88 F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 R' U L2 F L B F2 D' R'
155. 12.09 R2 F U2 D' F L2 D B' L F2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 L F2 R' D2 F'
156. 14.07 R B2 U2 B2 L' F2 R F2 L2 D2 R2 U R F L2 U' L F D B L2
157. 13.08 D U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D F' R' U2 R2 D' B' D L' U L'
158. 13.08 B2 U' L2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B F U' R B' U L B2 R2
159. 13.65 R' D U R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B U' R B' L R2 B2 F'
160. 14.32 U' L' U R2 U L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 F' L' R' B R' B U2
161. 13.79 F' R2 L D' R D2 B R D2 R L B2 U2 L' D2 R F' B2
162. 14.02 L2 F L2 U2 B F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F U' L B2 R2 B U R2 B2 U2
163. 12.05 U F2 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D' F R' U' L D' F
164. 12.15 L' F2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 R' U' F2 U2 F2 R U L2 F D2
165. 13.39 U F' R' B' U L' F' U2 D' F B2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 L B2 L'
166. 13.65 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F' L2 R' U' F2 D U' L' R'
167. 12.79 R D2 U L2 B2 L' F2 L D2 B2 R U2 R B' L2 R' F2 D2 L B
168. 14.32 R B' D R B2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 L D2 L' U2 D R' B' U B' D2 R
169. (10.95) U' L R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 F' L D B U L B' D'
170. 15.55 R2 B2 U' B2 D U2 R2 U L2 F2 U B U' B' U2 B R B' L
171. 12.13 D2 F' L2 B L2 D2 B' R2 F L2 R D' U R' F U' L' D R'
172. 13.13 F' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 F2 R2 U' F D B2 R' F2 R D' F' L'
173. 12.58 L F2 U F U' D2 F R' B' R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 B' U2 B2 D2
174. 13.08 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U F2 B D L' D2 R U2 F L' F L'
175. 12.38 L U' R' D' F' U B2 R' B' F2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 R B2 L' B2 U2 L
176. (10.63) L D2 R2 D' L' F2 U B' U2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F U' R
177. 14.73 D L2 B U L F' D L' B2 R' U2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 L2 D2 F U2 L2
178. 12.33 U2 B' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U B2 D B2 U F2 B' D2 B2 L2 D F R
179. 14.43 L U' B' D2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R' F' D' R' B' D L'
180. 12.88 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 L R B2 U2 D F2 U B' R' U2 L2 B
181. 13.66 R' B2 U2 B L' U2 D' L U' D2 B U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B R2 F2 U2
182. (15.63) L' F2 R2 U2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 R' U' B L D R' D'
183. 13.33 L F' R' U B2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 R2 U L D' R' U' L2 U2 B
184. 13.85 L F' B' L2 F2 R B' L D' U2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 U'
185. (10.49) D' R U2 B' D' L' D' B2 L D2 L' U2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D B'
186. 12.09 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 R F' U F2 D B2 U2 L' F'
187. 15.07 B2 L F R' F' U F B2 U R F2 R' U2 R2 B2 L' F2 B2 L' D2 L2
188. 14.63 L' F' D' B2 F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D L F L2 B L2 D2 R'
189. 13.88 U L' B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 D L2 F'
190. 13.65 F2 U B R2 B' R2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F L' R' D L U R' U'
191. 11.40 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 L' F' R2 D L U F2 D F' L
192. (16.23) F' U' F' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 F' D' B2 F' R B2 F' D2
193. 11.96 D' R U2 R' L' F D L' B R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 B' U'
194. 13.18 U2 L2 D' L' F R B R2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 D' L2 B2 D' L D2
195. 14.53 R' D2 F2 U' F2 B' U B' D' F2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 L2 U2
196. 14.39 R2 B L2 U D2 R' U F2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 L B2 U2 F R2
197. 12.27 U2 B U2 F2 L D2 R B2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' U' L' F' D F2 D B' D2
198. 12.73 R' D L D2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 F U' L' B D' B D
199. 13.79 L U2 F2 L U2 L B2 R U2 R D L' U2 F U R D' R2 F' D'
200. 12.03 L2 B2 U2 B' D F' U L B2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B'
201. 13.03 D R' L2 F' U R F2 B' R L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U
202. 15.53 B R L2 U' B R2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 L' U B
203. 12.83 R L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U R2 U2 F2 D R' F L2 R D' U2 B' L2
204. 12.45 D F2 U2 L F2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R F2 R F' L2 U'
205. 12.56 R D F B2 D' R' U' B D L2 F2 R D2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 D2 L2
206. (16.69) B2 L2 U B L D' R F B2 D B2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R
207. 12.05 L2 R D R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 U2 B' L' B L2 D' L2 B2 F' L'
208. 12.89 B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 U' F2 R B2 F U L' B D R F2 D
209. 14.85 R2 B R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F2 U' R' F' L' B L U' L' D2
210. 13.03 U2 R' D' R' B' U' L D' F D' F' L2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2
211. 14.06 B' U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B F2 U2 R2 U F D' B D' F R U' B2 F'
212. 13.95 F' R' U' R F' B R' F2 U2 R F2 U2 D2 R U2 L' U2 B
213. 12.29 F2 B' U' L F D' F' L' D F2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 R' U2
214. (10.95) R' U' L F' L' B R' F L2 U' B2 L2 U' D' R2 L
215. 12.32 B' L' B2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 L' U' B L2 F2 L D
216. 11.46 F L2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B' R' U F' L2 D F' D2
217. (17.72) D' L2 U2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D' B' U B2 F R2 U' R U' L
218. 15.39 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' R' F' L2 R' B' D R2 U2 B2
219. 15.48 D' R2 L' U L D B U B2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' F2
220. 13.26 D' B R' U2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 F' L' D' B D B2 R2
221. (10.63) L2 D L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' F2 B U R' D' F L R2 F' R
222. 14.46 U R2 U' R' B2 U2 F R U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F'
223. 12.66 D R' D2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 F U2 B' D2 F L2 R F' U' L' D F' D
224. 15.45 D2 F' R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 B2 F' U2 R2 L D' R B F2 R2 U L' F'
225. 14.10 U2 R F' L2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 B U' B' R' F U B2 U2 R2
226. 11.82 D2 U2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R D2 U' L' F2
227. 12.98 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 U D L U B' D2 B2 U2 B U2 D2 L2 F B2 D2
228. 13.35 R2 U F2 D F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 F R U' F R2 F' U F' R
229. 13.43 R2 B R' U2 R' B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 L D2 L U2 F2 R2 L
230. (16.75) D2 F' L F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D B2 U F' L2 D B2 F2 L' U'
231. 13.65 F B2 L2 B U' R D L2 U2 B R2 L2 F' R2 F U2 B' D2 L U' F
232. (16.29) F' L' R2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 D U2 B2 L' F' D2 R D L' B R'
233. 13.68 F2 R F U2 F2 L D2 R' U F B2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' R2
234. 13.28 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 F D B L B2 F' U R F L2
235. 13.95 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 B U R U' L D2 F2 R L2 U2 D2 L D2 B2
236. 12.88 B F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 L' U' R2 D' R' U2 R' D
237. 13.56 D' B' R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U B' L F D L' D' B2 R
238. 13.04 R' D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D U' L2 D2 F L' D2 B' F2 U2 B2 L' R
239. 13.19 R' D2 F' D2 F' D L2 F' L U2 F2 U2 R' L' F2 R U2 R D'
240. 13.89 U2 B' U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B R' F' D2 B2 L' B L'
241. 13.48 F L2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 R U' R2 F' U2 B' D2 R U2
242. 11.78 B' U' D' B' R' B D2 L2 B' D2 F2 B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D
243. 14.75 D R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U' L' F' U2 L2 U' B2 R F2
244. 13.28 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U F' U B' F2 R' F' L D F R2
245. 14.09 F' U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B' R B2 R' D R2 B' L
246. 15.55 U R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 B' R' B D F L' R2 D R2
247. 15.09 U' F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B U2 R' D F' R' B L2
248. 13.05 L' F2 U2 L B2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L D2 F L' F' L' D B2 F' L2 F2
249. 14.23 L' F2 L2 B U F B L B' R L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 R2
250. 11.79 U2 F B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R D F U2 R2 U
251. 12.79 U' F' U' B2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F' U' R B' F L' R' D'
252. 12.59 B D' F' D' R2 F' L B' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' D B2 R
253. 15.17 L' F B R' B' U' L' U' L2 U L2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D B'
254. 14.30 U L U B' R' D R2 F D2 B2 D2 R U2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 R' U'
255. 13.56 D B2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 L' U2 L B2 F D' B D
256. 13.79 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 F' D' R' U' B' L' D' U R U'
257. 14.52 L2 F U' D B' U L' B' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B
258. 13.76 L' U' R L' F' D2 F L2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 D R'
259. 11.64 B2 D L2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F' U R' U2 B' F U' R'
260. 14.24 D2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 R U2 D B' U B' D B2 L' B2 D'
261. 13.19 R2 F' D R2 U R L F U B2 L2 F' R2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 B U2
262. 12.65 F' D F' R2 B2 L2 B D2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 B' R' U L2 R'
263. 12.49 D L2 F2 D B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D' B' D' R U B2 R B' D U2 F
264. 12.85 R' D2 R B2 R2 U R2 D' U2 B2 U L2 D' R B F' D B L F2
265. 14.44 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U L' F' L' D' B' R' U B U'
266. 14.59 D U2 B U2 L2 U2 F L2 F D2 F' R' F' D' F2 R D L U
267. 11.26 D B' U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F' R2 B2 U' R U2 B2 U' F2 R'
268. (16.05) B R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 B L' R' B' D R2 B
269. 14.15 U2 D L F' U D2 R' F' U' L B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D2
270. 14.59 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F D U' L' F2 R' U2 R F'
271. 12.48 F' R2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 B R B L' B U' L' U2 L' F
272. 11.45 B' D2 B' R' F L' U L F2 U2 L2 U2 D B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U L'
273. 12.64 F2 L2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 D B' D R D' U' F U R F'
274. 14.99 B L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 L R' D F R B U F2 R'
275. 11.52 D F' L2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F U F' R2 U2 L' R D R'
276. (16.63) U2 R F' D2 F2 R' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B' F D' L' F' R'
277. 13.15 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B L2 B2 U R2 U2 B F2 R F' U' L
278. 11.79 B2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L D R2 U2 F' D' R' F L'
279. 14.45 L D2 U R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F' D' B2 U L' B2 D2 R'
280. 13.69 U' F' D2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' U' B U2 R D' L' B D2
281. 12.46 L' F2 U2 F2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 D L F D B' D2 U' L' D F2
282. 13.13 B2 L2 U2 F D2 B L2 U2 F U2 B D R' U' F U' L R' U
283. 12.19 L' U B' R' L D B U' R D F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2
284. 14.93 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' U' F' L' R F' D' L2 U2 F'
285. (15.63) D L2 D F2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R' D' R2 F U2 L' F' R' D'
286. 13.13 F2 B' D F' R U B2 U2 D F D2 B2 L2 B L2 F R2 F2 R2 F' D2
287. 12.89 L U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F U2 B' R B D' U L' F' U B'
288. 13.83 U' B' D R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' R D2 B' L' B' F2
289. 13.46 U' L2 F2 B' L' B D' R L2 D' B2 U D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B
290. 14.39 D F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 D B2 D2 F U L2 R U' F2 D2 R' B2
291. 13.99 B R2 D B2 D U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' B U2 L' D2 U B D' R2
292. 13.59 U' F U' R D F' L U2 R2 F B R2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 B2 L' D2
293. 14.60 D' U2 L2 B2 L' B2 R U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' F U' L2 B' R D' L2
294. 11.74 L F2 D' F' U' F' B' L' F' R2 B2 U2 L' U2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 R2
295. 14.53 F R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 B D2 F L F2 D U L B2 L' U'
296. 12.59 F U R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D' R' B2 D2 B' R' D2 F'
297. 12.54 D2 F B2 R D2 F2 L R2 U2 R F2 D' L D2 F L2 F' L
298. 14.03 D2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 R D' R F2 R U F R U'
299. 13.56 U R F R2 B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D' L B2 L' D' F2 L2 B'
300. 14.03 R' U2 B R2 U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' L' F L R D F2
301. 13.06 R' D2 L' F2 D' B' R F2 L' B2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B' L2
302. 13.72 R2 B U R' F L F' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D B2 L' B
303. 14.23 F2 R2 D R' D' R2 U' D2 B R2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 D2 L' U
304. 14.00 B2 L' R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 R2 D B' R B' F2 D2 B F'
305. (9.38) L2 R2 U2 B2 F R2 D2 B' F2 L' B' U2 B2 D2 B2 L' U B2
306. 11.42 L D2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F' L U' B' L' D2 L' R2 F
307. 11.06 R' U2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 R F' D U B L2 B
308. 13.18 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R' U2 F R2 B L D' U2 R'
309. 13.55 B2 U2 L R2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 B' U L D B2 U2 R'
310. 15.31 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 B L' F U' R' U' L' F D2 U
311. 12.28 R U F L' F2 R' F D F U2 L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D L2 B'
312. 15.09 F2 R F2 U2 R B2 D2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' B R' B U' B2 F2 L2 U L
313. (10.75) L D L2 F' U' F' R' L' D2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B' L2 B2 U2
314. 13.14 B2 U' F2 R D B' R' L' U R' F2 U2 D2 L B2 L2 U2 L D2 R'
315. (10.55) R U2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 R' F D' U2 F' L B' U2
316. 11.84 F U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F' R B' F2 D' B R2 U2 R
317. 13.39 D2 B U2 B U' B L B U2 R' L' F2 U2 L D2 L U2 L2 U
318. 12.19 U B' F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D L D2 F' L2 R2 D' L'
319. 13.88 L2 U2 B D R' B R' D' B' L2 F U2 F2 L2 F' U2 B D2 B2 U'
320. 14.22 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B' U R' F' R B2 L D B'
321. 13.59 R D2 L2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 B' U' R U L U' F' D2 L2
322. 14.76 R L' F D2 F' R' F' U D' R' D2 R D2 B2 R' F2 L2 F2 B2
323. 12.26 L B' F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 L' F D2 R F U2 F'
324. 12.37 F2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 L' D2 F L2 F2 R D2 U' B2
325. 12.12 U2 B2 L' U2 L B2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 R U R' D' R2 U' R2 B L'
326. 13.59 U2 F D2 R2 B R2 D2 F' D F' D F' D' L D B2 U
327. 14.33 U2 F U L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U' L' F2 R U B D2 L
328. 13.79 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 R' B2 D2 L F2 U2 B' F' D' R' F2 D B2 L' F'
329. 11.36 B2 D' U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 B' R2 D' R F2 D2 B R2 B2
330. 14.26 L2 U' B2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' L D' B2 U B R U' L2 U
331. 13.84 D2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 F U2 L' B2 R' D' B2 D L' B L'
332. (10.59) F L U B' U' D R2 D L' R2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2
333. 13.52 U2 R B' F' D2 U2 F R2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' U F2 L R F' D2 U' L'
334. 12.89 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' U2 R' D' L D L' U F2
335. 11.19 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 R D2 R' B R2 U L' D' L B2 U B'
336. 13.99 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 L R' U' F' D2 R' U2 L2 F2 U' F' R2
337. 14.03 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U' F' L F' R' B F' D2 R U B2
338. 14.39 D2 R' F' D F' B L U2 F U2 F' B2 U2 L2 B R2 B R2 D' L2
339. 11.86 F D2 R' F2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 U' B2 D2 R D L' U B L D
340. 13.65 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D2 R' B R U F' D2 L2 R
341. 12.09 R L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U F' R B U2 R' U' L F L'
342. 11.42 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D R F2 R U' L D2 B
343. 12.62 F U L2 F' U' R L2 U L' B' U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F L2 B' U2 B'
344. 13.49 R2 B' U L B2 L D2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 L U R F' D F2 U' B'
345. 13.15 B2 R2 B' D2 L' U R B R' D' F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 U2
346. 12.55 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 B U R U F2 R D' L D
347. 12.19 F2 D R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D' L2 U L' D B' L' U R' B D' L D2
348. 14.52 B2 R F U2 R' B U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B' R2
349. 14.13 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 L' D2 F D2 R D B' R2 F2 D
350. 13.72 B' U2 R D' B' L' U F R2 F2 B2 R' D2 R D2 L2 F2 R' F
351. 14.13 U L' B U' L2 B D' B F2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U R2 L2 D L2 F
352. 13.15 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U L2 U2 R2 L D B' L R' F' U2 B' R U2
353. 12.93 D2 B R2 D2 B F D2 B D2 L2 U2 F L' D R U' F' L' R'
354. 14.78 D R L2 D L2 U F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 L F' R D R U' R2
355. 13.89 B L2 F2 D R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 L U' B' L' F D' L U2
356. 12.65 B' R L2 D2 F R2 B D2 U2 F L2 F' R2 D F D' U R' D L' B
357. 15.03 L' D2 L' B' U2 F' R' U' D2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 L B2 L D2
358. 12.63 R B' L F D L B R2 B2 U' R2 F2 B2 U F2 U B2 U' D2 L' U2
359. 11.79 D R F2 R B' U D' F U R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' D2 F2 B2 R
360. 12.58 B F2 R' B2 R F2 R D2 F2 L B2 L U' B' R' B D L' U2 R2
361. 12.92 R' D R2 D L F2 D B' R F D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 B' R2 D2 L2
362. (9.79) R2 U' B D' L2 B2 L2 D' U L2 U' R2 B2 L B2 D' L2 R' B' U2
363. (10.79) F' L2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 L R D' B U L F R2 D' B
364. 14.25 U F' R' D' B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 D' B' U L D'
365. (16.15) R B F2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 U L U' R B D' F2 L R2
366. 13.89 L2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 U R2 L' B' L B2 U L D' B' D' F2
367. 13.43 R2 D F' R L B D B' R2 D L2 D L2 D R2 D R2 D B2 R2 L
368. 13.39 D2 L U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' D L' R2 U F' R
369. 14.94 U' B' L D2 F2 U2 R U2 L U2 R2 B2 L2 B U L' F2 U2 L2 F2 U'
370. 15.23 L B2 L' D R B D' F U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 D L2 U'
371. 13.45 D' B L2 D R' F' U' B2 R' L2 F2 D2 F' R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2
372. 14.43 R' B' R' D F2 R' F' U B' R F2 R2 B2 R F2 L D2 L2 F2 R'
373. 14.03 R' D B' D2 F R2 D F2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 L B2 U2 R' F2 R' U' B2
374. 15.19 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F D2 B L F2 L D' F U' L'
375. 12.59 L F' L' D' R' B L' D' B U' B2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U
376. 12.13 R2 F2 L' U' L2 D' F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 B' D U' L R' U2 F
377. 11.23 B' R' B2 U2 D R U2 F U B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U L2 U F2 L2 F2 B
378. 13.40 D L' U2 F' D' B' L' U' L2 B2 L D2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 R D2 B2 D'
379. 12.23 R B' R' U R B2 R2 B R F' L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 B R2
380. (10.33) R F B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D R2 B' D2 R' F2 L2 B' L' F
381. 14.25 L2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R B' R2 F' U R D' L2 U'
382. 13.65 R U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 L2 D2 R' B2 D' F D B' L U L2 B' U'
383. 12.96 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 U F2 U R2 B2 L B' D F2 D2 B2 L2 F
384. (15.71) R' D' F U2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F' U L' B F U2 L F'
385. 13.03 R' U' F2 U F L' B D L2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F R'
386. (10.68) B R' B2 D2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 U' L F L2 U B2 U'
387. 13.73 F' U' B2 R L U' R D2 F' L2 F' U2 F U2 F R2 B L2 B L' D2
388. 12.29 D' B' U' F2 U B' R D2 F' B2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 L D2 L F2
389. 11.78 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' D2 F R2 D2 L' B' L2 R D' R2 F U2 R U'
390. (16.35) B D2 B2 R D2 F2 L D2 R' U2 F2 R2 U B2 R' B' R' F2 R U'
391. 12.73 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R B' L D' L' U F2 D' L' B'
392. 14.21 F' D2 B L2 D2 B L2 B F2 D2 F' D U B2 L' R' F' D' R' F2 U
393. 13.33 B D R' U' R U' L' U F R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U' B2
394. 14.09 L2 U2 B' D' L' U D' B' R2 D B2 D L2 D R2 U' B2 D F2 U' L
395. 12.89 B2 U B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 F' D F U' F2 U2 R D' R
396. 12.68 R2 U B' R' L' U' B U' D F2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 D2 R' B2
397. 15.30 R2 B2 U2 R U2 L F R2 U L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2
398. 13.93 R U2 F D2 R' D R' U D L2 D F2 D R2 B2 R2 D F L
399. 15.13 U D2 F B2 U' R' L' B L2 B2 L2 U D2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 D' L'
400. 14.55 U' B2 L2 F' U' R2 D F2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 D B
401. 14.28 D2 R F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U2 R U' F D R' B' U F2
402. 12.86 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 D F' U2 L D L2 F2 U B
403. 13.25 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U F R2 U B2 L' R' B' L' F
404. (11.03) D2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D L2 R2 U R2 L' F' L B2 U R D' U2 B
405. 11.23 F' D' R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R D2 F2 L' U2 R F2 D' U2 B' L2 R F' D
406. 13.33 D F' D R2 B2 D' F2 R' B' U2 D R2 F2 B2 D L2 U' B2 D' L2 D2
407. 14.43 D L D B2 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U' L' U B' D2 L' D L F2
408. 12.49 F' U' R2 B' F2 U2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F' R' F' R' F L F' D'
409. 11.89 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 B U2 R2 F' R2 D R2 B' U F2 R D'
410. 13.19 F D' F' L2 U L U' R2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 L'
411. (15.73) U R' B U2 L B' L2 F' D F B' R2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2
412. 13.89 R' B2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F D' F' L' F U B F'
413. 12.83 U B U2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U R2 U L2 B2 D' R D2 B' L2 U R2 D2
414. 12.44 R2 B2 U B' U2 B' U R' B2 R2 D2 R U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L U2
415. 13.93 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 B D2 B L R' D' F' U R U2 L B2 D'
416. 13.86 L2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' R' D U' B D2 F2 R' U
417. 15.19 L U R2 B2 L2 B2 F' R2 U2 B D2 B' L2 R D' F2 R2 D L' D'
418. 12.82 D' B L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 F' D' U F R' D U2
419. 12.89 B R F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U B' L D B F D U2
420. 12.68 F D' U2 R2 B2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U R B L2 B L B' F2 U2
421. (16.58) D2 U2 B D2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 R' U' L2 D F' R U' L2 R2 B
422. 12.76 U' R L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D L F2 R U R' B D2 L'
423. 13.03 U2 L F R U B' R L2 D2 F' R2 F D2 B R2 L2 F D2 L D'
424. 13.33 R2 U' F D' F U B' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U L2 F' L
425. 13.73 R D2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 L D2 B2 D2 B D' L R2 B2 D' L' U R'
426. 11.90 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' U' L2 U' L2 B L2 R U2 B' F2 R D' U' B2
427. 15.06 F L R2 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B D2 L2 F R' F U2
428. 11.86 R2 F2 L R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 B U' L D2 L2 R B2 D2 B'
429. 13.03 B' L B2 L U2 L D2 L2 U2 L2 R' D2 B L D' F' U2 B2 F2 U'
430. 12.59 R B U B' U2 F' U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 B U' R D2 F' D R2 D
431. 13.60 U B2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 L F2 U2 R F2 R' B' L2 D' R U' F' D' F'
432. 12.86 F L' F R' B' U' D' L2 F2 L D2 B2 D F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2
433. 12.02 D R B D' R L D L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 R' D'
434. 14.59 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U B2 U' B D2 U B2 F U' B' L F'
435. (17.03) R' U F D' L2 B' D2 F' R B' U2 B R2 B' L2 D2 R2 L2 B' R2 L2
436. 15.11 R' U2 B2 L' R2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 R B R2 U L' B2 F U2 B2 F'
437. 13.83 L2 D' L B2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 D L B U' F L' F'
438. 14.16 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 D B L F L' F' U' R' F2
439. (10.96) D2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F2 L R2 B L' B' U' F'
440. 12.89 D B2 R L2 D2 F2 U' F' R L2 U2 R2 U2 F B2 D2 F'
441. 14.11 B2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 D F2 L' U' F' D' U L' F L F
442. 12.76 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B L2 F L2 R' F' R2 U' B2 U2 R' B2 D'
443. 13.13 F' B U2 D2 R' D' F D2 F2 R D2 F2 B2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 F L2
444. (16.86) L2 D2 F B' L F' L2 D' F L' F2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L'
445. (15.83) F U R' D2 F2 B D F2 U2 L2 F U2 D2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' R' U2
446. 14.43 R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 U' F2 U' R' U2 L B' F2 D' U2 R' U2
447. 14.99 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' R F D' U' R D L' D' F'
448. 11.63 B' R U' L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D2 F' L D L B
449. 11.32 R B2 L' U2 R U2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 L' D' B L2 R' D
450. 11.09 F U' L' B2 U' R2 U2 R' F R2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 F B' L2 D2
451. 13.64 L F' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B U2 B R' F2 D' U2 F R' B' U2
452. 14.23 D2 R' B2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' U F D U L2 F2 L D'
453. 14.66 B R2 F2 L2 D U R2 D2 U F2 R2 U' F' L2 F2 U L' U2 F D2
454. 14.91 F R B2 D' F' D F2 U L F2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 B D2 F' U2 B2
455. 11.46 L2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R' F' D' R F D' L D' F' L F'
456. (16.73) R2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 F2 L D' U2 R B' L' D2 B F U'
457. 14.39 B R U2 B L B' L U' B L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2
458. 13.99 R' B F2 D R2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L' B2 R' D L2 R'
459. 12.75 U2 F L2 F' D F' U' L' B2 R' F2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R2 D'
460. (10.49) U' F' D F B' U2 R B' U2 R U2 R B2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 L'
461. (16.16) L F L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R F' D' B2 L B' U F D'
462. 14.06 U' L B F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 U' B L' B' D2 L2 F' U
463. 12.75 U R U' L2 U' R2 D' B2 U L2 R2 D L' B' D' L' R' B' F L'
464. 13.13 D2 L2 D' F L F' R2 F U2 R B2 L' U2 F2 R U2 R U2 L2
465. (16.33) R' U2 L' B2 L' R' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' B U' L U2 B L2 D' L' F'
466. 13.50 L' D' R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F L' R D L' F D F
467. 14.32 L U' L2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 L' D2 L2 U2 L' R' B' U L R' B' U' F'
468. (10.62) B' F2 U2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 D B2 U F' U' B L R'
469. 15.12 U' L' F' U F2 D' B2 U L2 D F2 L' D2 F U' R B2 R2
470. 13.33 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 L R D' F' U' R
471. 13.02 D' F D F2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R' D L2 F2 D' B R' D
472. 15.33 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B' F' L' F2 U L2 U' R F
473. 13.35 R' U' B' L2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 D F L B2 U F' R
474. 14.55 D' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 R' D2 L D' F U F'
475. 12.38 B2 R2 D B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D U2 L' B F' D B' U B2 R B' R
476. 13.44 D2 L' U2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 B' D' U2 F U' R2
477. 11.43 U2 L F2 U L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' B D R B2 U' F' L2
478. 14.05 D2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 L' F2 L D' U2 L' D' R2 B2
479. (15.96) L' B' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 U L D' U B' U' R F' R'
480. 14.25 B2 R F2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 R2 B L2 R' D' L' D' F' R2 F2
481. 14.45 R' D R2 D2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 L F' L R2 D2 L U' F
482. 14.93 F2 L2 R2 B L2 B' D2 B' R2 F D B2 L2 F' L R F' L D' R
483. 12.59 F' L' R2 D' U' L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 F2 R F' D2 F' R2 U2 L2
484. (10.32) U2 F' U2 F2 L F' D2 L' B' F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 D2
485. 12.46 F' U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B D2 R2 U2 L' B D' L' F' L' U L R D'
486. 12.29 L U' F2 L2 D' F' U' B2 R F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 U'
487. 15.49 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 B' D2 B U2 F2 R' D2 B R' D' B2 R D L
488. 14.48 D' F' U2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 D' F' D2 F2 R
489. 12.23 R2 F D' R' D2 F' R' B R2 U2 L' F2 L D2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' D
490. 13.99 D2 B' U F' R D' L' F D2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 F' D F'
491. 14.14 R U2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B' D' R B2 L' U' F U' B2
492. 11.68 L U' F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 D L2 B L U F2
493. 11.63 U D2 F2 D2 L B U F L R2 F' L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 B L2 D2
494. 12.23 F' L' F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' B2 D' F2 R B R2 D2 U B2 R
495. 11.09 F' D' F' U2 B L2 R2 B F L2 F' D2 L2 F' R' F' L2 D2 R' F2 D'
496. (15.97) B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 R D' R B2 L U2 F D B
497. 15.49 B F2 D2 U' F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 R2 F D2 F U2 B
498. 14.53 R' U2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 U' F D' B' R D2 U' F2
499. 13.65 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 D' L B2 U2 B D' U' R U'
500. (9.73) U2 R U2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' F' R U' B' F2 R' U F2 U
501. (10.83) D2 B2 D B2 U B2 L2 F2 R D2 U' F' L' U2 F2 L B U'
502. 13.23 R D F2 B U' F' R L B U' D2 F U2 R2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F2
503. 14.73 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 R F2 D2 R' D2 R D B' D' F2 R' F D R2 F
504. 13.57 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 F2 U2 L B L' F D' R' U' B' F' U L'
505. 12.82 L' D' R2 B' F2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 L B D L2 D' B F2
506. 12.14 D R F2 R2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R F D' F2 L2 D R U2 B
507. 13.06 F2 D F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D U R D2 U' F' L U2 B R D U'
508. (15.99) F R D R' D' F2 U2 R' B2 D2 L2 F L2 B' D2 F R2 B' R2 U2
509. 14.62 D' B' F2 D R2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B L' B2 U' R' F2 D R
510. 12.43 B2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 U L2 D2 R' B2 D2 B' D R' F' L' D2 B'
511. 12.80 L2 D' F L' D R2 B2 R' D' F' U2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 B L2 B2 D2
512. 12.63 L2 D B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' D U2 L' R2 B R2 F
513. 12.84 F2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 B2 F R2 B L2 D' L' D B R D' L2
514. 12.56 B' D2 L F2 U2 R' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 B R F2 D2 U B' F' D'
515. 13.60 B2 D U2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 D B' L F2 D' U2 F
516. 12.86 F2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' B' R' D B L' B F' D2 L2 F
517. 15.19 B R D F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D R' B' D2 U' L2 R' U B'
518. 14.23 U2 F D' L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 B R F L' B' U' F D
519. 14.88 B' L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U' F' L F U' B2 L F2 U'
520. 13.59 R' D' B2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 U F2 D' L' D2 U' L F' L' U B'
521. 12.33 F2 D L U' D F' D' L U2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 B' U'
522. 13.27 B2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 R' F' U' L2 B R' D U F U'
523. 14.83 U2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 F U' R2 U2 L' B' R F' D L2
524. 11.44 B R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D' F' R D2 R D L' B' D'
525. 13.62 U' R' D' B F D2 B D2 R2 U2 F' U2 B U B' R F L2 D2 F'
526. 14.66 R2 F D' L2 D2 R2 F' B2 L' B2 U R2 F2 B2 U2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2
527. 12.29 L' R2 U' L2 U B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 R D' U2 B' R2 F R' U' L'
528. 12.39 U' B L2 U2 B' U' L2 F D2 R B2 L F2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F
529. 12.19 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L D L2 B F' D' L' D'
530. 12.83 L D L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 R B F L' D' B2 D2 B'
531. 13.16 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 B D B R U' L F' R' F2
532. (10.22) B2 D' L' F2 L' R' B2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 U B2 L D2 B D2 F2
533. 13.93 B' R2 B2 F R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 L2 D B U2 L' U B2 R' U2 L
534. 12.34 B2 D F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 R' D2 F R2 F' D R' B2 F'
535. 11.55 F' R2 F' U L B2 D B' U L2 D2 F2 U D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2
536. 14.83 F R2 U B' R L D B' U2 B2 D2 R B2 L' D2 R' F2 B2 U2 R' F
537. 13.12 D2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F' U' R' F' R' F U2 B D U'
538. 14.56 U2 R B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 L D' R U' R' B' F' D R' D2
539. 14.76 F D' B D2 B2 F R2 B R2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 R' F' R U R D' L2
540. 12.53 R D' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U B' L D B R' D' L D
541. 13.76 B2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 F' U' B2 L D' L' D L' F2 U2
542. 12.69 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 B U' R D' B F2 U' B2 R F
543. 11.26 U2 R' U L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 F' U' L2 R' D2 B R' D2
544. 13.22 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 F' U B2 U2 L2 R B2 D B'
545. 12.73 B2 F2 L U2 L R F2 R' B2 D2 R' U' L' F L' U B U2 R' U'
546. 13.53 L D R D' B U F' L' U2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 B D2 F' D2 F' U
547. (10.32) U2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' U B' U2 R2 D' B2 L2 R' F
548. 15.45 R B D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 L D2 F' L2 D B L2 B D'
549. 13.13 B' U' B D2 L F2 U' D' L' U D R2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2
550. 13.22 L2 U2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' F' L' U B2 F U B D' R' D'
551. 15.04 R' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F' L' F D' B D2 R
552. 12.69 U' D L' U' B R' D2 R B' U B2 U2 B2 D F2 D R2 D2
553. 12.53 R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B2 F' D2 F D U' B L' R2 F' R' F' D' R2
554. 14.30 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F L2 B' D2 L' B' R' U R2 B D2 U' F2
555. 13.59 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 L D U2 F2 L' B D' U F' U2
556. 14.66 R' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D F2 U L2 B L F' U2 R2 D2 U B2 U2
557. 11.18 U2 R F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 D R2 D U' R' D' B2 R2 F R F'
558. 12.46 L B F L2 D2 B L2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 D' L2 R2 F' R2 F L
559. 14.26 B2 R' B2 D L2 R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 B' D2 R2 U R F2 L
560. 12.51 U R2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 D2 R D B' U F L' F D2 R
561. 12.52 D' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 R' F L R F' U L U' B
562. 14.43 F' B' R' U L2 D' L' U2 L2 U2 F U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 R'
563. 12.48 D F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 L' R2 D' L U2 F' U F' D2
564. 12.59 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' U' R' D' B' D R' D' F2 U
565. 14.55 D2 L2 B2 F' R2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F U B' U' L F D' B' L2 D2
566. 14.05 R2 L2 D B' D L F' B' D' R D2 R' U2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 D2 R'
567. 14.23 L2 F' U2 B U2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 U' L U2 B' R F2
568. 12.96 L' U' F2 U' L D2 L' F' U F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D B2 U R2 L
569. (10.33) U2 B' R2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D R' U' B D F' U L' R' U
570. 14.23 R L U' D' B' D2 R' U2 L B' D2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2
571. 11.15 F' R D' R2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 F' R' F R' B U2 L
572. 13.86 R' B' D2 B R' U' B2 D' B' F2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 R D2 L F2 R
573. 13.86 B U' D' L U' F2 R2 F L D' L2 U F2 D L2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 R2
574. 12.28 L2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U F' D2 U R D B' U
575. 12.15 R F2 U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F U2 F U R U' L' F' R2 B2 L2
576. 12.12 R' U2 R' L2 B' L D B2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 R L F2 U'
577. 12.83 L D2 U2 F D2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F L2 F L' R F D' B' L2 F D
578. 14.26 D' L D L F2 L2 B2 L' D2 F R2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 B D2
579. 13.95 U2 L F' B2 D' B2 D' F' R2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' L' F
580. 13.16 R2 U' D R F' U2 L' U' B D2 F2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 L F2
581. 13.09 L2 D2 L B2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 R F2 L U B L F2 L2 R U' B2 R'
582. (10.29) L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U L2 U F2 D2 U2 F L2 B R' D' B' D2 L2 R2 B2
583. 12.28 L' D2 L U2 R D2 U2 L' D2 B2 U R' D' L2 F R' U' B R' B2
584. (16.68) L2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B' F2 U2 F' R B' R' B D' L' B' F' D' F
585. 13.73 F' U L F2 R2 D2 U2 L' D2 R' B2 F2 L' D' R2 B U2 B2 F L2
586. 12.19 U D2 R' B' D2 F' U L' U' R2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 F2
587. 11.93 D2 F' B2 L B2 D2 R B2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' F L R' B' D F2 U'
588. 12.43 L2 D L' U2 B R2 U R' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D'
589. 14.92 U2 F' L2 F U2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B L' U F D' L R' U2 R B R'
590. 13.09 R2 B U B' U2 D' F D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 R' F2 R' B2 R2 U' F
591. 12.33 R' F U2 L D2 L D2 L D2 L B2 L2 R B' D2 F' D2 U F2 R2
592. 11.06 F' D R' D' B' R F2 D2 R F L2 B R2 F B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2
593. 14.89 F' D R2 B U2 D2 R U F' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 R'
594. 13.30 U2 L2 U2 F U2 B L2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 L F' R2 D L2 F U B' R
595. 12.36 D' L B U R' L' F' D L' U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U B2 L2
596. 13.56 B' D' R' U' R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 F U2 L U' F D L2
597. 13.26 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F L2 F R F' U R' B F L U L
598. 14.56 R2 F B2 R2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D F2 U R' U2 F' D R' U F' U2
599. 15.05 D' B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 L2 U2 B' F2 U R2 D' L' U' B' R U2
600. 13.33 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L2 F D' B U F L' F R' U2 L'
601. 13.89 U B' R U D2 L2 U' R' F L2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B R2
602. 13.59 U2 F B2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U L2 B D2 F D' R' U' F
603. 13.69 L2 U R' B2 U F2 U2 L2 D U' R2 U' F2 B' R B2 L F' U' B2
604. (10.99) U' B R' L' U' B' R U R2 L2 U F2 B2 U' R2 U D B' L'
605. 14.68 R D2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 L D2 F2 L' D' F2 R' F' L' D2 B' F D
606. 15.24 D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 F D2 B' R2 D' B2 D' L F2 D' R' B' L
607. 14.33 D R U' R' L' D2 F' R D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U R2 L2 U2 L
608. 12.53 F' U B2 U' R U2 B' R U' L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L'
609. 14.05 U' L B D' R U L D' F' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F'
610. (10.76) U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 L B2 L' F2 B' D' L F2 U B U R D
611. 14.63 D R2 B2 U2 D' F U2 R F' D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U
612. 12.58 B L2 B U2 B F2 U2 L2 F' D2 R F2 U2 B' R2 U L' D'
613. 14.75 F' R2 F2 D' R U' B2 L R2 F U2 B' L2 B' U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F D'
614. 13.38 R2 F2 R' U F R D B' L U' F2 U R2 B2 U F2 D R2 D' R
615. 11.96 U R D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 R D2 B D' L' R
616. 14.05 F2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 U B D B L F R' B' U2 R
617. 13.68 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L' B' D L' B R' D2 B L'
618. 13.53 D2 L D2 B2 D2 R' D2 L F2 L' U2 R B' L B2 D R2 F' D U' L2
619. 15.13 D B R2 B2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D R' B2 U B' D'
620. 12.69 F' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 B2 D' R' F' L2 B' L2 F' U B2
621. 15.29 D F2 D2 L2 D2 L' R2 F2 D2 L F2 R' D R' B F' R F' D2
622. 13.88 U' B' U' L2 U L2 D L2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 R B R2 U2 F U L' B
623. 13.75 U2 L R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F' D' L' F2 D R2 D
624. 13.33 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 B L R D L D' B F U B2
625. 14.68 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R F2 L2 U2 L2 B' R' U L' B U F2 L2 B2
626. 11.93 L B2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' D' R F D' B D U' F
627. 12.99 D B2 D F2 D2 F R U L U' L2 U B2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B2 R2
628. 12.33 U' R2 B' D2 L2 B F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R D2 U B' L' U
629. 12.32 L B' D B2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 F' L B2
630. 13.26 L U' B2 U' B U F' B2 R U2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 L B2 L F L2
631. 14.35 R U' L2 D2 B' F2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 B L2 U L' D B2 L D' F'
632. 12.63 L2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 B L2 R' B' U B' L F' D
633. (10.88) D2 R' U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 D F2 L' B D' L2 B L2 R'
634. 11.13 R2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' F2 U2 L' F' D R F2 L2 B' R' D'
635. (10.23) U R U B2 L2 D L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U' R' D2 B' L2 D2 U F
636. 14.93 L2 U B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' F D L2 B' R F' D2 F R2
637. 15.39 L2 R' D2 R B2 L' U2 R' U2 R' B2 F L2 U2 R' D R2 U L F'
638. 14.15 L2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D2 U' F2 U' L D2 F D U' R B F' D2 R2
639. 13.76 R F2 L F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 F L' F2 R' U' B' R' D B2
640. 14.73 B R' U2 R2 B R2 F' D' L R2 D B2 L2 D B2 L2 D L2 U F2 D2
641. 12.09 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F D2 R' B' U L2 F2 R F'
642. 11.73 U' L' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 L2 U' F' U F U' L' B' D
643. 13.32 F' L2 B R2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' L F2 D R2 U2 L' D' L'
644. (10.52) B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B D2 R B2 F' D' U' R' B' L
645. 12.53 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B L2 B L' R D L U R D2 B2 L
646. 12.35 F' R2 U R' F B D' R U' B2 U B2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' B'
647. 12.78 R B2 L2 U F2 D R2 D' R2 U' B2 D R B2 F' R' D2 U2 F' D2
648. 13.85 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 D F2 U B2 U' B D' R' F2 D L' B R2
649. 14.35 D' F B' R F' L F U B R F2 R' B2 D2 R B2 D2 R2 L' B2 R2
650. 15.13 L2 U' L2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 B L' F2 R B' D2 L2 U F2
651. 14.23 L' U F2 L2 B2 L' U2 L R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D B' L' F' D' F' R
652. 13.46 F2 L D2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F' L' U L2 D' R' B2 D2 B'
653. 12.04 L F D2 B U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F2 L U' B' L' F D L'
654. 12.33 B' D R' F' D2 B D2 L R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' D' R2 B2 R
655. (10.33) F2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R U' F' U2 R' D' U2 F' D2
656. (16.40) D' F2 L2 F R' L' B' U' R2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 D'
657. 13.96 R' F R' L2 D L U' B2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B R2 D2 U' F
658. 13.38 F' D' R2 B R2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 R U' L' B2 R U2 B' R
659. 12.92 D' R B' R U2 B2 D' B' D2 F2 R D2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 R
660. 13.33 R B' L2 B' F2 R2 D2 F D2 B' U2 L2 U2 D' L B R2 U' B' F2 R2
661. 14.55 R' F R U D B L' F2 D' F2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R U2 L2 D2
662. 11.75 L' U B2 R2 D2 B L2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 U R F' R B2 D' R2
663. (16.05) D2 L' B2 U2 F U2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 F' R D F2 U2 F R' U' B
664. 13.20 F D' F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D U' F2 R F' U2 R2 F2 D' B U B'
665. 13.68 U F' B U2 D F L' B R U2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 B2
666. 13.35 D2 U2 L2 F' R2 F D2 F U2 L2 R2 F U' L' R' F L D2 L2 B2 D2
667. 15.23 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 R D B D2 R' F' U R' D L
668. 11.59 U2 D F' R' U2 F' L' U' F D2 F D2 F' L2 F U2 F2 R2 F U2 R
669. 13.69 L F' R2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' R F2 U F2 L2 D L'
670. 12.35 D L' F' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F' L2 F L B2 R2 U' L B' U'
671. 15.00 B U2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 D' R U B L B' F' R2
672. (10.29) B2 F2 R U2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 F' U' B' F' U R F2 D' F'
673. 13.35 U F U2 L' F2 D B' L B' U' F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2
674. 13.79 D' U2 R2 D F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 B' U' L' U' L' R2 B
675. 14.83 U F' D2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 U B2 U R2 B L B2 L' D U2 F'
676. 14.70 U2 R2 B D2 B' L2 R2 U' B' D2 F' R F2 L' D' L2 B2
677. 11.98 F U2 F' U' R U' B R L' B' L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F L2 U2 B' U2 B2
678. 13.15 R2 U' F2 D L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' D' F' L B2 R2 B' D2
679. 12.29 B D F U D B' L' B2 U L2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2
680. 13.58 D2 L D2 R' B2 U2 R F2 D F L B2 U2 F' U B' R2
681. (11.01) F' R' U' D2 B' U F' D' L' U' R2 D F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D'
682. 13.61 B2 L' U' B U R F D R B R2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 L2 U2 F'
683. (9.95) B2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R U' R2 F' R' D L' U' R2 U'
684. 14.26 F D' R2 U2 F D2 F D2 L2 B R2 B L2 F' D L' U L F U L'
685. 14.73 L D F' B2 D R F' B' L' F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2
686. 11.96 U' F D2 L2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L U' B' R F' D U2 R2 D'
687. (15.73) U' F2 U D2 R L' B F2 R B2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L D L'
688. 13.83 D U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 L D' U2 R2 B U' L2 D'
689. 12.38 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 R D' F' R2 D R' U B2 U
690. (10.92) U F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' R' B2 U L U' B F R' U'
691. 13.43 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 F D' B' F' D' L' U B2 R D' U'
692. 11.75 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' L' D' R U' L2 B F D' R2 B
693. 12.32 D2 F' R2 F' U2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 D L R2 D' R2 U2 B' F2 U
694. 12.68 L' D' R2 L D' R' D2 F R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D'
695. 13.33 U2 R' B2 D2 R B2 L R2 D2 B2 U2 R' F U B' F D2 B' R B' D'
696. 11.23 D R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R' D2 F' D B2 L' F D2 R
697. 11.23 D2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 F L' U2 B2 L2 B D L2 U2
698. 13.79 L2 B2 F L2 D2 L U2 R D2 L' B2 D2 B' U B' L D F L'
699. 13.63 L2 D R' U' B R' D' F L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 U2 D'
700. 13.35 B2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 R' B L2 U2 B' D' R2 B' U' L
701. 15.03 B2 U' L2 F' B' D F' R U2 D2 F2 R' F2 B2 U2 F2 R' L2 U'
702. 13.36 U R' D2 F' U' F L D2 B D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' R' D2
703. 13.89 F2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 F D F' U' F' L' B2 D' R B'
704. 14.48 D' B' L' F' D R' U' F' L2 F' R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 F D2 R'
705. 14.93 L2 F B L U' R U2 R U2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U2
706. (10.13) D2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 D' B' R U F2 L' B D'
707. 12.85 B D' F' B L B2 R D' R' U2 L2 F L2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 B R2 F'
708. 12.87 R2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 D2 F2 U' R' D2 R2 F2 L F' L2 D' F'
709. 12.29 B' L D' B' R2 F' D2 L D' B D2 B2 R2 F L2 F' D2 F' R2 U2
710. 13.03 B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 B U F' R2 B R' D2 R U2
711. 14.88 U2 F2 U2 D L U2 R D' F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2
712. 12.09 F R' B' L D R' F2 U' B U2 L' F2 L U2 L F2 L2 B2 R2
713. 13.46 R B2 L2 D F R D R D R2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 R L2 D2 R2 U2 F2
714. 14.85 R' L' U2 F R U' F2 L F R2 B D2 F' U2 F D2 B' L2 F' R'
715. 11.73 R2 U' D B D2 F' L2 D R B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R2
716. 12.93 R' U B U L U' R2 U' B' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 B' U2 R'
717. 12.15 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U B2 L D F' U2 F2 L2 R U' L2
718. 12.99 R' D' F' R' F' U F' B' U' L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U L2 U' B
719. 11.49 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U B' R D L D2 R U2
720. 12.69 F' U2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 L' F2 D' L' R' D F' L U' F'
721. (16.79) D' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D U2 L2 U' L B F R' B U2 L2 D' L B
722. 12.39 D L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' B L B D R B' U2 L U2 F
723. 14.53 B' R' B L2 D F2 U' B2 U' B2 D R2 U F R' D' F2 L2 D2 B2
724. 14.56 U R F2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 R U' L2 B R B' U2 B' F
725. 14.16 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D F' R2 B2 R' D U' B U2 L' F2
726. 14.12 B2 U L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' U' R2 U2 L U2 B' D L
727. 12.58 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' D' U' R D' F D2 R B' F'
728. 12.59 L R2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D B2 F' U2 R' U' B' U2 L2 U' F2
729. 11.79 B' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 R U2 R' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L F' R D
730. 14.74 B D2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 B' R B R2 D' U B' R D' L2 B2
731. 14.93 B2 D R2 D2 R U B' R2 D2 B2 U' D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D
732. 13.49 F D' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' U2 R F L' R B' U F2 R
733. 13.03 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 F2 L2 R' D2 F' L2 U' R2 D2 F
734. 12.93 F' L2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 F2 R B R2 F R D L R F2
735. (15.83) R' U R' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 F' L' U' L' B' U B'
736. 14.13 D L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B2 F2 D B' D2 B' U R' D2 L
737. 12.53 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 F' R2 D' U' F2 U2 B'
738. 12.82 U L' D2 R2 B R2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D B R F2 R' U2 B
739. (15.89) U' R2 B' D' B2 U2 B' R' F R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 B2 R2
740. 11.42 B2 L' B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 R' U' B' R B' F' D2 L2
741. 14.13 R' D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 B' L' R B' F2 R' B' R2
742. 11.93 F' D' L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 B L2 D2 R2 D' B' U L F2 R
743. 13.29 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 L' B L R2 F L2 R2 U' F' R2
744. 14.98 F' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 B L2 F' D R U R2
745. 13.63 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 R F D U B2 L' F2 U2 F' U2
746. 12.98 L2 B L' R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B' L' B' R U' B' U'
747. 14.39 R U2 B2 L R2 B2 L' F2 U2 F' R' B' U' R' F2 L D' L'
748. 14.09 D2 R2 F2 L B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 D' L F' D2 B D' L D F
749. 13.73 L' F R D2 F L' U D' R D2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2
750. 11.65 U' R' U2 B' D R B' D' L U' F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2
751. 12.52 L' U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 D2 U' B' U B2 U R D' L' U2
752. 11.85 L' F' D2 B D' R' D' R' U' R2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D' B'
753. 15.53 D2 R2 D2 B R2 B L2 R2 D2 B' F L' R' U' B D B2 L F' U
754. 14.63 F L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' U' L' D R' B U2 L2 D2
755. 11.98 D R' F2 U R' D L B D U2 F D2 L2 F U2 R2 B U2 R2 B'
756. 14.09 B' R2 D F2 U L2 B2 D B2 U' F' R' F' D' B U' L U L2
757. 14.59 D R' B2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 R' D2 R' F2 B U' L' R' U' R2 U' B
758. 12.88 U B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L' F' R2 U' L2 B L2 B F2 D2
759. 12.18 L U' D2 F2 R B2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' D F' D L' R2 D R2
760. 13.56 B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L' U' F' U L B' R' D U
761. 15.13 R' U D2 F2 D' B R U B2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 D F2 D2 F2 B2 R'
762. 11.92 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 B2 L' B2 F' L F' U' B2
763. 12.69 D F' R' U' F2 B U' R' D2 F' D' R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D'
764. 11.70 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L R F2 L' R2 B' D' F2 U' F D R2 F'
765. 12.75 R2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 U B U2 L' U' F U2 L2 D R U'
766. (16.45) B U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 F' R2 D' R B' F2 R U' R2 D2 U
767. 14.32 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L' U' F R2 B L2 D R2 D2 U'
768. 12.02 B2 D' F2 L R U2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L' B' L2
769. 14.93 U2 L' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 R' F L' D' L' U' B
770. 13.23 U' F B' L' B' L B' D R' U R2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U
771. 13.03 L F' L D L2 U B2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B' D L' D L2 D' U2
772. 13.42 F U' L' D2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R U F D L U F2 D
773. 13.03 L' U L2 D2 L2 F R2 F' D2 U2 F D2 F2 L R' U' B2 R D' L2
774. 12.43 L R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U B2 F2 U B2 D' R2 L U' F' U B2 D R' F'
775. 12.39 U' R B2 D B2 L F' L2 B' L U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 U
776. (15.69) L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B' R D2 U2 L' D F U' B
777. (10.78) U B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D R' F D2 R' F R2 D L'
778. 14.05 R F' R2 D U L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 R D' F2 L D' B2 U R'
779. 11.82 B' R L2 U' B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 F D F U B' R' F' L
780. 11.53 U' L U2 B R' B L F2 U2 B' L2 F L2 F2 L2 F' R2 U F2
781. 14.65 U F L2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 L R2 B2 L' F2 B' D2 R F' D' F' U2
782. 12.85 R B2 R U F2 L U B2 L2 B R2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F2 D B'
783. 11.49 D' B F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R U L2 F D2 U2 R2
784. 13.53 B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' F U L U' B' F' R2 F L'
785. 14.02 U' D2 B2 L2 B2 L' F2 L U2 R' B2 D' F D B' F' U2 L2 F
786. 14.55 D B2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 R B' R D F' R D2 B' R2
787. 11.49 D' F' D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L' D2 F B D2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' R
788. 12.73 U2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 D B' U F' R B F D2 U2
789. 14.05 L' U F L2 U2 F U2 F R2 F' L2 F U2 L2 U R' U R2 B L F
790. 12.98 F' R2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' R' D' F U2 L2 U' L' R2 D'
791. 14.83 U' B D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 R B2 U' R' U' L' R
792. 13.59 R' L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 D' R D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B
793. 12.83 B2 L2 B' L2 F D2 B' F' D2 U2 R' U2 R2 D' F R2 F L2
794. 12.24 B' L D' B2 L' U' B' R U L2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' D' B2 R2 U2
795. (10.59) D R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F U B L2 D F2 R B R2
796. 13.43 F' U2 L' U L2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 D' R U2 L2 B L2 D' L'
797. 13.13 F' L' F D' F2 R2 U' B' R' D2 L D2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L
798. 13.23 R' B' D F' B D F L R2 B R2 D2 B R2 F B' U2 R'
799. 15.05 B2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L D2 R' D' R2 B R2 F D' L' R D
800. 14.89 F' R' F B2 D' R2 F2 R B2 D F2 L2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D
801. 15.44 L' U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 D' R U2 F' D L B' U F
802. 14.58 D F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D' B2 D L2 U L F L2 D' F U2 F' L D2
803. 11.46 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 B' D2 L B2 L D2 U L B F2 L2
804. 13.79 F2 D B2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 L B L F' R' U' F U' B F'
805. 14.83 D B2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U L2 D B' F' D L' F D' L' D R F
806. 13.75 R' D' L2 D' B2 U F2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 F' L F' U' L' B' U L R2
807. 13.19 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U L' D2 B2 R2 U' F R' B D2 R2
808. 14.32 B' R' F2 R F' D L2 F' R2 D2 L F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L'
809. 12.33 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L B' D' F D' B' F2 L2 D'
810. 13.88 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 R B2 L' B2 L2 B' D' L' R2 D2 B' F' L' R2
811. 12.75 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U F2 D' B2 D' B2 R' D B D B D U' R B2
812. 14.28 F2 R2 U2 L B2 R D2 F2 D2 L' U2 L' U R' B' F' L R' D' R' F
813. 12.25 B2 R2 U2 R' L' F L U B' U' R2 L2 D B2 D R2 D' L2 D B2
814. 12.91 D' F2 L F2 U2 F2 L B2 R B2 U2 R' F2 B' L2 U' B L' B' R' D
815. (16.13) D2 B2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 L' B U2 R D B D' F2 U'
816. 13.95 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 D B' D' R2 D' R' F L2 D' R2
817. 12.55 R2 F R B R' L D F' D2 F2 L F2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2
818. 14.03 D F2 D' B2 D L2 U F2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L B' D' F
819. 13.69 B' U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 L B2 D L F' D' L D
820. 13.48 B D' F' R' L' D F' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 L U2 R' U2 D2 L'
821. 13.62 B' L2 R2 D2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U' F2 U' F L' D' L' F2 D2 L' B'
822. 12.23 L D F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 F' D' R' U' R' D2 F2 D
823. 15.18 U' R D' B' L' U L' F2 L' D2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 F D2 R2 F' R2
824. 15.16 B2 F2 R U2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 U2 B' U' L' B' R' U L2 U2
825. (10.99) F' L2 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L B' D L2 D2 B2 L' D F
826. 13.48 R' D R2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 B F2 R U' B F2 U R2 F'
827. 13.66 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' L' F R2 B' R' F R' U'
828. (10.85) B' U2 F' D2 R2 B R2 B' F2 L2 D2 U R D2 R' D B' L2 F' D2
829. 12.76 B L2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 R' F' U R' D2 B R' D2
830. 12.42 D' L2 U R L' D' R2 B L2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B'
831. 11.34 L2 U2 R F2 D2 R F2 R D2 L B2 D2 B' U R' D' U' R2 B R
832. 15.45 R' U' F2 B2 R U F' L' D' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 L2
833. 14.94 F' B' U' L' U' D B D2 B2 D' L2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 B D'
834. (9.53) R2 D' L2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R D' F2 D' B F2 R B2
835. 12.02 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D' B2 U F' R' F U L' F' R D B
836. (15.82) L' B' D R' F U2 L' B' R L2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D R2 B2 D'
837. 11.22 L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 R F2 U2 L' U F U' F D B L D
838. 13.34 D F U' F D' F' U R2 D2 R D2 L2 F2 L F2 L U2 F2 B' U'
839. (15.63) L R2 B R2 F' L2 B' F2 U2 B' U' B U2 L F R' B2
840. 14.36 R' L' D' L2 U' F B' L R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 F
841. 12.96 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 D R F' D' B' U L2 D R
842. 13.03 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 U L2 D R2 U' B2 U' B' U R D2 L2 B D' R2 U'
843. 12.65 R F D2 B' U2 R2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 U' L' R2 F' L2 F' U' F
844. 11.06 D2 L' F' L D F' B U L F2 D2 F U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2
845. 15.03 L F U2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U B2 L2 U B2 U2 L D' F2 R' B' D2 R2
846. (10.43) D' R2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' D2 R' D B2 L' D' L2 B R
847. 15.29 R2 D B' U' L' B2 R F L' U R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 B2 D B2 U2
848. 12.86 F L' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' B R F' D F' L D'
849. 13.09 D' B F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D L2 U2 R D2 L' R2 B R D'
850. 13.93 F R' B2 D2 F L2 D2 U2 R2 B' F' D' B R U' R B' D2 U
851. 14.00 F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 D F2 R2 U2 B' R' D F L' D F2 U2 R2
852. 11.89 F2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' D L' D L U F' L
853. 13.56 R' L' F2 B2 D L2 U F D' R' F2 D2 L U2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 F2
854. 11.79 U2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R D' B' R' U' B' D' L F D
855. 11.29 D F2 R U L' U B R B2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' B R'
856. (16.89) F U' F2 U' L' F' D' R' U' D2 B R2 D2 B L2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 F2
857. 14.75 R2 B D' R2 L B2 R' D2 L2 U2 B U2 F D2 B' D2 L2 B2 R' F'
858. 12.46 R' F' R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F U' R' U' B L2 B'
859. 13.02 U2 F2 R U2 L' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R D R B' L' U2 L2 D
860. 13.49 L2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 F' L' B2 R B D B F2 R2 B'
861. 13.07 R B R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 U F2 U B L F2 U' B L R'
862. 13.05 B R B2 R U' B U B2 D' U2 L F2 L' D2 R B2 R2 U2 D2 B2
863. 12.99 L' D2 B R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B D2 F2 U2 D B' D R U' R2 F2 U' L
864. (15.58) L' B R2 B2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 F D' B' D' U2 B2 F'
865. 13.12 F2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U' R' D' F' L U' L R2 D F D2
866. 12.75 D' L' B2 L2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F L2 U2 D' L' U2 L F' D U'
867. 12.14 D' F U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F D2 B' L2 F2 U L2 F' D2 B2 U' R' D
868. 12.47 L2 U R B2 U2 L2 R' U2 L F2 R B2 F D' B' L' R2 D B' R
869. 14.38 D R2 B2 R B2 U2 R' B2 L U2 L D2 F L U2 F2 L U' B F
870. (15.72) L U' B2 L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 R D B R' U2 L2 F R2
871. 12.19 F D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B U' L' F2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 R'
872. 13.72 B R U F' L' F D' F' D' B' L2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F L2 B2
873. 14.16 F U F' R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B L D R B'
874. 13.20 U' R2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 F D' U' F' D' L R' D2
875. 12.93 L2 D B2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B L' R2 D' F L U B' D' F
876. 14.82 L U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 F' U B L U2 F R' B' U
877. 13.73 D2 B2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' D' F L' B' L' D' B2 F D' U
878. 12.89 F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R' U2 B2 U' F2 R B L2
879. 13.88 R D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' U R B' D' L' U' B L' U2
880. 13.76 F' B2 R' D2 L' D2 R U2 F2 R' B2 L2 U2 D R B' F U L2 U2
881. 13.06 U2 L' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' L' B' D R B L2 B2
882. 12.59 F' L2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B R' D2 L F L2 B2 D U B' D
883. 13.00 R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 F R B D R' B' R B2 F
884. 13.23 F R' L2 F L2 F R2 B U2 F' R2 B' U L F2 L2 R D B' U
885. 11.69 D L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D L2 F' D R F2 L' D L' U' B' F'
886. 12.59 L2 R2 F' D2 F D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B D' F2 D2 L2 F' U L' U' R' F
887. 15.46 U2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 R F R' B U B' F2 R D
888. 13.56 F2 D F2 D R2 D L2 B2 D F2 U R D2 R2 F' R F2 U2 B2 R'
889. 11.64 U L2 F R2 L' U2 F2 L' U L2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 L
890. (10.90) L F' L B L B U R U' F' L2 F D2 F' L2 B D2 B D2
891. 13.04 F2 D2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 U' L B L F' U L D2 L
892. (15.99) R' F U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L' U2 R' B' R2 B' D2 B
893. 13.89 F' D2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 B2 L' U' F U B D' U F D2
894. 14.43 R2 U B2 U R2 D U L2 U B2 U B L2 B R D R2 F2 L' B' U
895. 14.60 B' L D' R' L' F' B L' D F2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 B2
896. 13.64 F D2 F' U2 F L2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 F' L' D' R U' B' F' U' L2 F'
897. 14.80 R2 F2 L B2 U2 R' D2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 F' L' B' U' R' B2 U B2 F'
898. 13.56 F' D R2 L' U2 R2 B U' F' R U2 L F2 R' U2 R' F2 R' U2 B2
899. 12.93 L B2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 F U' R' U2 R' D2 B' L'
900. 12.86 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 B2 D R U' L2 F D L' B' D F
901. 15.29 L D B' D' L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 F D' U' F R' B' F2
902. 12.66 R2 U2 B R2 F D2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U L' D F' L2 B' D' R2 D2 L'
903. 13.93 U' R B2 D2 U2 F U2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' F' L2 U' R'
904. (10.36) L2 B2 F D B2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' B F U' L'
905. 12.99 B D' L2 D F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' L B L U2 L' D B' D2
906. 14.99 B' R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 F U' R D' R2 F' R' B2 D2 U
907. 14.13 F2 R U R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U L2 R' D B D B' D2 B2
908. 13.80 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U R2 U2 L2 R D' B D R' F L D' B2 L2
909. 13.30 B2 R2 D U2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 D' B D2 R' F' D B' D L F
910. 13.69 D2 L R D2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 D' F' L2 R F' L D2 R U R'
911. (9.92) L F R' L' D F U' R L2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' R2
912. 11.83 L' F2 D2 R B2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 B U2 F2 L' F' R D' F U
913. 11.86 R D2 F2 B R U' F' B L F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2
914. 12.03 R2 F2 R' F D' F2 R2 F R2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 D2 F2 D
915. 12.03 D2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 D' R F' R2 D2 F' D B2 R2
916. 14.29 R2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U F D' B U' L' R' B2
917. 13.89 B U2 L U' R L F' L D2 B2 U2 D2 R L2 F2 L2 B2 R' D F'
918. 14.96 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 L' D' B2 F L R D' F L2
919. 14.59 B2 U R' F' B' R2 L' B' U D' B2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U B
920. 13.33 F' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' B2 L2 B' U F U
921. 13.16 B2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U L2 U L F L2 D L2 B L R' D L2
922. 13.39 R F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L' D2 U2 L2 B' R' U' R D B2 F R D' R2
923. 14.83 B2 R' B2 L2 R B2 R' D2 L' U' F2 U L R U2 F D F
924. 13.59 D2 B D F2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U' R2 U' R B' R U B2 F' R'
925. 13.45 L' B R L' B2 R2 L2 U' F B2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2
926. 13.68 B R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F D2 R2 L' U R2 B' R2 B2 L' D2 R
927. 11.65 U L2 U L2 U L2 R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 R' D2 F' U' L D R D' F
928. 11.59 L2 B U2 L2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F L B' F L' D U' B U' F'
929. (15.58) F' R2 B' D2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 L B F2 R2 F' D U'
930. 11.95 B R U' D2 L2 B' D' R' F' L2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' D'
931. 12.59 D U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U R D2 B' U F2 R' U2 F2 D'
932. 12.12 R U R' F' R B U' R D F R2 B L2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 B
933. 12.16 F D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 L' U F R' B F2 U' F'
934. 13.93 B2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 R B' D L B2 F L2 B2 L2 U R2
935. 14.75 U' R U2 L F2 L' R2 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 B' F' R' F U' F' L D B2
936. 14.14 U2 B R F' R2 D F U L' U2 L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2
937. 12.28 F' R2 F R2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U' R' F2 U' L B' D' F' R'
938. 11.77 F2 L2 F2 U L D' R F2 D L2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2
939. 12.12 R2 F' U F2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 L D2 R' B D' F2 D2
940. 15.33 U D2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 B D2 R2 D' F U R' U' F' D' R2
941. 13.14 L2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' L' D L B' L' F' L' D2 U'
942. 12.13 B2 D F' R2 D' L U' F U B2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' B' L2
943. 12.65 U' D F2 L D' R2 L2 B L' B2 U2 R2 D L2 D B2 U' R2 D2 L2
944. 13.12 F D R D2 R' B' U' L2 U F2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 U2 D2 L' U2 B2
945. 14.99 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D L2 F R' B' R D F D' U' L' F2
946. 12.35 F' L2 R2 B U2 B' U2 F R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B D L' B' R2 B L2 U'
947. (9.33) R' U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 F' L R F D2 R B D'
948. 11.75 L2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 L' U2 L R' D' F R D F
949. 11.95 D2 R2 B2 R' U R2 L U' B' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D
950. (15.90) U F2 D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B L D R' B2 R2 B U' F U2 L
951. 13.60 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D L U B U R F' U F D2
952. 12.43 L F U B2 U2 F U2 B D2 U2 R2 F2 L' F' L2 D2 U' B D
953. 11.96 R' F' L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 U' R' B' D2 R' B' L' D L2
954. 11.56 R' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 F2 B' D F L' U B' U2 L2
955. 12.65 R D B R F2 U R B2 D2 R2 F U2 F' U2 D2 B L' B'
956. 14.45 R' F B D F R' U L' F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2
957. 13.99 B' R B' U L B2 U' D2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 D2 L F2 R U2 B'
958. 13.80 B' R' D B2 D' B D2 R' F' L2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 L2 U2 B R'
959. 14.69 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 B' F2 D2 L2 F2 L' D F' L' B' F L2 B2
960. 13.25 U B2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 L' U B L' D2 R F' U'
961. 13.44 U' L2 R B2 R2 D L2 U L2 U' R' F L R2 D' F2 L2 F
962. 14.66 B L F2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 F' L2 B2 L2 F2 L' D2 B' R' D' U L'
963. 13.76 R L2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B' F' U' R' F2 D' B2 U2 F'
964. 14.69 R F2 U' F' L2 U' B' D' F U2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 L'
965. 13.38 R' F U2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 U B2 U R B2 F U' F2 R' U2
966. (10.69) U' R' B R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F U' L2 D' L R F'
967. 11.75 U' B' L2 F2 L B2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 R D' B U L D B D F
968. 11.88 U L F' R' B R2 U B L2 U' D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 R'
969. 13.73 R U2 L F2 R' D2 B2 L D2 U2 F2 R2 U' L D2 L2 D' B U2 B R
970. 12.63 D2 F L2 F L2 D2 L2 B D2 B F L' D B' D2 B2 U F L' U' R'
971. 12.46 U' B' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D U2 B' L B2 D' R F'
972. 14.79 L2 B R L2 D' L F D F2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 D R B'
973. 13.69 R' F2 U2 R F' U D B' L U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 U B2 D L2 U B2
974. (15.63) D2 L R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F U F2 D' R B L' R' F
975. 11.90 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 B' R2 B L2 D B2 L B' R2 F R F L2 U'
976. 13.60 L F U L2 B' U' D F2 U' R F2 R U2 B2 R D2 B2 R' B2 L'
977. 11.58 L' F' R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 R' F2 D' B2 R2 U
978. (9.58) F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R F2 B D' R B' F2 R2 D F D
979. 15.36 D L2 B R' U' R2 F D F' U2 L2 F D2 L2 F2 B' L2 F R2 F' D
980. 14.10 U F' L B R' U' D L2 B R F2 R B2 U2 R' D2 F2 B2 R2
981. 11.73 L2 R2 U R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 U' L' F' L2 R D2 B'
982. 11.45 F2 U2 R' U B' D2 R B' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 L' F2 R U2 B'
983. 12.48 U' F L U B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 B2 R F2 D2 B' D L D2
984. 11.83 U' B' D2 U2 L B2 R F2 D2 L2 R F2 R2 F' D' B' U F D R
985. 12.75 B D' F' L' D2 R F R' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 L'
986. 11.13 B' U R2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 L B2 F2 U B L2 U' B' L2 R B
987. 14.19 D F' B2 L' D L U F B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 F D2 B' L' B
988. 15.17 D2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 B' L2 B D2 R2 U2 L' B' D L' F D' F L' R
989. 13.05 F2 B L D L U' F R' B2 U2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 L'
990. 12.34 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 D' U2 F L' U' R' F D U F U2 L
991. 14.33 L2 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 B' L F' R2 F' D U' L
992. 12.35 F2 L' D L U2 B2 R2 B' U F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 D2 L2
993. 13.50 F D' R' F2 L' B' U' F' R' L2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 F' R2 F2 R2 L2
994. 12.03 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 R D B' F' D R F D2 U2 F
995. 14.23 U L U' D' F L F R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R' F
996. 13.85 D2 R2 F' L' F L2 D' F B' U2 R2 L2 B' R2 B U2 R2 D2 F' U' L'
997. 12.52 B L2 D2 F D2 F' D2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 L F' U' L' R' F' D' U R2
998. 11.93 R D R' U' B2 D2 B R F B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 F2 U
999. 13.46 D' F2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U L' F' U' R' D2 F2 L U2 B U'
1000. 12.69 D2 L' D2 U2 B2 R B2 L R2 U2 L U2 B F' R' B2 R' F2 R U F


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 1, 2022)

Since it's new year now, I should make some goals:
2x2: Full CLL, sub-4 maybe
3x3: become x2 (white/yellow) CN, maybe full CN, sub-10 or sub-11, learn some easy ZBLL / 1LLL / OLLCP tricks


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 10, 2022)

what exactly is coll zbll and winter variation??


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 10, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> what exactly is coll zbll and winter variation??


COLL: The same as ZBLL except only for corners.
ZBLL: 1 One Look Last Layer subset that involves a cross on the top face, and then once you do the alg, the whole cube is solved.
Winter Variation: Solving the last F2L Pair while all edges on top are oriented, plus solving OLL.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 10, 2022)

You can do COLL when you've done F2L and all your edges are oriented: by doing a COLL, you force a EPLL (U perm, H perm or Z perm or you can get a PLL skip once in 12 times I think)
ZBLL is the same, but you skip PLL: it's basically 1-look last layer but your edges must be already oriented (it's A LOT of algorithms)
WV can be used when you're are inserting the last pair and the edges are oriented. The pair can be inserted with R U' R', but you do a different algorithm to force a OLL skip. 
If the pair can be inserted with R U R', there is another alg set: summer variation, but I don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 10, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> what exactly is coll zbll and winter variation??







__





COLL - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com








__





ZBLL - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com








__





Winter Variation - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 10, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> COLL: The same as ZBLL except only for corners.
> ZBLL: 1 One Look Last Layer subset that involves a cross on the top face, and then once you do the alg, the whole cube is solved.
> Winter Variation: Solving the last F2L Pair while all edges on top are oriented, plus solving OLL.


 Literally one second before me

Edit: @CubableYT wins since he didn't even write words


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 10, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> If the pair can be inserted with R U R', there is another alg set: summer variation, but I don't know if it's worth it.


Yea it's not worth it from what I've heard. Partly recog is bad and partly longer algs than WV since there are fewer ways to insert a separated pair than a connected one


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 14, 2022)

Because I got a WR M 2021 for Christmas (my new main), I decided to try out OH again, thinking that 1mm difference in size wouldn't make an impact. I was wrong (or maybe my hands just got stronger)!
I can do the R' fingertrick now, which means I can start actually getting into OH.
I think I will use ZZ for OH (EO-cross at the moment because I find lookahead easier but in the future EO-line for fewer moves) because I really like the last layer ZZ gives, and also F2L is <R,U,L>. The first thing I should probably do is finish off COLL, seeing as an EPLL is a really good thing in OH


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 14, 2022)

Does anyone know where I can get MoYu logo stickers? Mine is peeling off really quickly but I haven't been able to find any


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 14, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get MoYu logo stickers? Mine is peeling off really quickly but I haven't been able to find any


TheCubicle has a large selection of logo's including Moyu. Very high quality. I just got a Platypus sticker today and I was very impressed.


----------



## Garf (Jan 14, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> TheCubicle has a large selection of logo's including Moyu. Very high quality. I just got a Platypus sticker today and I was very impressed.


Wait a minute, I just realized... what happened to your profile picture?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 14, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Wait a minute, I just realized... what happened to your profile picture?


He took off his satan Santa hat.


----------



## Garf (Jan 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> He took off his satan Santa hat.


No... what happened to the cubing platypus? He had that for a good while... why get rid of it?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 14, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> No... what happened to the cubing platypus? He had that for a good while... why get rid of it?


That was actually quite a while ago. I don't know why, but he did.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 17, 2022)

Got a PB ao5 by just being consistent for once! It doesn't even have any sub-10s:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-17
avg of 5: 11.20

Time List:
1. (13.55) U L B2 U' B' L' D' L R2 D F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' B
2. 11.18 L' F' U' R2 D L2 F D2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 U'
3. 11.03 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 R' D L B L2 F R' D B2
4. (10.47) D2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F' R U B2 R U' F2 L2 R'
5. 11.40 D' R L D R' U F R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 L U2 B2 R'
EDIT: Literally next solve got a sub 11 ao5!!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-17
avg of 5: 10.89

Time List:
1. 11.18 L' F' U' R2 D L2 F D2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 U' 
2. 11.03 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 R' D L B L2 F R' D B2 
3. 10.47 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F' R U B2 R U' F2 L2 R' 
4. (11.40) D' R L D R' U F R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' 
5. (10.30) B2 U B U L B' L D F2 U' R2 D2 R2 D R2 D B2 R2 U' F'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 17, 2022)

Just missed PB by 0.06 seconds, here's a recon:
Scramble: B2 D2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 U' F' L' B2 R D' F L' B'
x2 y R' F B' D2 R // Cross
U2 L' U L // Pair #1
U2 R U' R' U y L' U' L // Pair #2
U2 R U' R' // Pair #3
y R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair #4
U2 r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL
// 8.72s
// 5.3 TPS, 46 STM


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 17, 2022)

got a pb mo3 and a sub 12 ao12!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-17
mean of 3: 10.42

Time List:
1. 8.93 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' U F2 U F R' D U F' U' R2 B' F2
2. 12.36 R D' L U' B U F B' R U2 F R2 F' L2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 F2
3. 9.97 B' U' F2 U B2 L2 U R2 F2 U B2 L2 R F2 D' U2 F R' D U'
Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-17
avg of 12: 11.90

Time List:
1. 12.85 B' D R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 F L D R2 F R U' B2
2. (8.72) B2 D2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 U' F' L' B2 R D' F L' B'
3. (14.38) U' B D2 R L2 B L F' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 D' R2
4. 10.82 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R F2 L' U' B R F D R2
5. 13.15 B' U2 D R U' L B U D2 L' B2 R' F2 R D2 L' F2 R' B2 R' U'
6. 11.78 U2 B' R' U L2 U' L2 R2 U F2 D U F U' L B U' L' U
7. 12.50 U2 F D F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L U B2 L' B' D
8. 13.28 L' R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D L2 U B' D2 L' U2 L' F' U'
9. 13.38 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 R' D F' L' B' D' B' L' B' R2
10. 8.93 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' U F2 U F R' D U F' U' R2 B' F2
11. 12.36 R D' L U' B U F B' R U2 F R2 F' L2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 F2
12. 9.97 B' U' F2 U B2 L2 U R2 F2 U B2 L2 R F2 D' U2 F R' D U'

I don't know how I managed 3 sub-10s in 12 solves, but I was concentrating really hard for the last solve because I needed a sub-12


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 23, 2022)

I got 2 sub 10s in a row but then choked LL on solve 3 and got a 14, meaning no pb mo3 sadly:
8456. 9.97 F' B2 R' U' D' R' L B L' F R2 L2 B D2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 
8457. 9.72 B2 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L B' U' B D' F' D' U2 R'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 24, 2022)

I got a PB!! My first sub-8 so suuuuper happy with this:
Scramble: L D2 U B2 U F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R B2 F R' F' U'
z2 y F' R2 D' R' D // X-cross
U y' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // Pair #2
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // Pair #3
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // Pair #4
// OLL skip
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // PLL
// 5.2 TPS, 41 STM


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jan 24, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I got a PB!! My first sub-8 so suuuuper happy with this:
> Scramble: L D2 U B2 U F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R B2 F R' F' U'
> z2 y F' R2 D' R' D // X-cross
> U y' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // Pair #2
> ...


Wait how fast was it?

but congrats on the sub 8!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 24, 2022)

Oh forgot to mention the time whoops...
7.88

Edit: @cuberswoop again... I should start timing these likes they're too fast


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 24, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Oh forgot to mention the time whoops...
> 7.88
> 
> Edit: @cuberswoop again... I should start timing these likes they're too fast


I have a problem with liking posts...




Spoiler



Ok, I have a few problems.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 25, 2022)

Sub 13 on all averages! 
However, I still feel like I'm not quite sub 13, as a little under half my solves are 13s, but it's a sign I'm close


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 26, 2022)

I feel like my splits are a bit strange, for basically sub-13 at least:
Cross: ~1s, maybe more if it's an 8 mover
F2L: Haven't really seen that much, but I would say anywhere from ~5.5s to ~7.5s
LL: 4+ seconds, less if I get lucky, this is where I feel I am a little slow.

Are these roughly normal splits, or am I strangely slow/fast in some area?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 26, 2022)

It's about the same for me


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 28, 2022)

PB ao12 whilst grinding for 9000 solves:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-28
avg of 12: 11.57

Time List:
1. 12.46 L' R' D2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 L B U F2 L2 U R2 D2 B L 
2. 11.58 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B U2 F' U' F' R' B2 L B' D U B L2 
3. 12.02 U' B D2 R F D F D2 R2 L U2 D2 L' F2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 D' 
4. 11.77 L U' F' U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 F D' L2 D' L B' F D' 
5. 10.32 R' F D2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U B' L' R' U' B F' R 
6. 12.67 D2 B' R' U B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D U' R2 L D2 R2 F2 R F' D2 
7. 10.70 F2 U' L' F' L B2 L D R' F D B2 U D R2 F2 U2 
8. 11.67 L B2 L B' U L D F B2 R' F2 R U2 R U2 L' F2 R' B2 L U' 
9. 11.76 F' L B U D2 L F' L F' D L2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 
10. 10.75 L B' L2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' B' L2 F' L' D2 B' D' U' 
11. (15.96) R U' L' F2 L' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L F2 R' B2 D B2 F U' L' U R2 
12. (10.23) F' U' R B2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 R U' L' U2 F' L2 R' B2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 1, 2022)

PB ao12!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-01
avg of 12: 11.48

Time List:
1. 13.20 F2 U L F2 D2 F D2 F U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U R B2 R' D B' R' 
2. 9.97 U2 B' R' F2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L R' F' L' B2 L2 D' 
3. (9.45) B2 D2 R B2 L' R2 F2 L B2 R' U2 R' D' R2 U B L2 B D F' 
4. 11.86 R L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B R2 B L' U B' L2 R2 
5. (13.95) F D' F2 R B2 U2 L2 R B2 L F2 D2 L2 R' F' R U' F' R' B' R2 
6. 11.13 U2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 F' L D2 F U B2 R D U B' 
7. 12.36 U2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U L2 U R U L F L' F2 U L' D 
8. 12.68 B' L2 B F D2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 F' D F' R B2 F2 D B U2 L 
9. 10.60 U2 F D2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 B L2 F2 U L U2 F D' F U2 B D' 
10. 11.41 R' D' B2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 L D2 R B2 R2 B2 D' R' F' R2 D' U R 
11. 10.48 D' B' U' R2 B2 L B U R2 L2 U2 F R2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 L 
12. 11.13 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U F2 R F U' L' B U2 L' U2 R2 B2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 8, 2022)

So I just broke my cube...

I was disassembling it to see if I could clean it, and I managed (after about 5-10 mins of trying) to take out one of the corners.
When I took it out, the foot of the piece had detatched from the corner. No problem though, there was no snapped plastic, so I could just fit it back together.
When I did this, and put it back in the cube, I realised that it wasn't actually fitting together, the foot could still come off.
I discovered that there are 3 valve-like pieces of plastic within the corner itself, which had been bent outwards, basically meaning the foot could not re-attatch. 
While trying to use the foot to bend these pieces of plastic back, I ended up snapping it...

Should I just buy a new cube, or try to somehow get a new corner piece?
And has anyone else had this problem with the foot of the corner piece coming off when disassembling the cube, and if so - how did you fix it?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 8, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> So I just broke my cube...
> 
> I was disassembling it to see if I could clean it, and I managed (after about 5-10 mins of trying) to take out one of the corners.
> When I took it out, the foot of the piece had detatched from the corner. No problem though, there was no snapped plastic, so I could just fit it back together.
> ...


Some carefully applied super glue will temporarily fix it. What cube is it?
Loosen the cube, then remove an edge piece, than the problem corner piece. Super glue it, let it dry ALL THE WAY, then it should work fine.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 8, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Some carefully applied super glue will temporarily fix it. What cube is it?
> Loosen the cube, then remove an edge piece, than the problem corner piece. Super glue it, let it dry ALL THE WAY, then it should work fine.


At this point I have ordered a new cube anyway (wrm 2021 same as this one), but thanks for the advice I will keep this in mind for the future.
The reason I ended up breaking a corner is because, apparently, you're meant to take out an *edge first* when disassembling a cube,
*Not a corner first* (I put this in bold because I don't want other people to make this mistake too).
I have a gan 356 m (my old main) that I will use while I wait for the new cube.


----------



## Garf (Feb 9, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> At this point I have ordered a new cube anyway (wrm 2021 same as this one), but thanks for the advice I will keep this in mind for the future.
> The reason I ended up breaking a corner is because, apparently, you're meant to take out an *edge first* when disassembling a cube,
> *Not a corner first* (I put this in bold because I don't want other people to make this mistake too).
> I have a gan 356 m (my old main) that I will use while I wait for the new cube.


No worries. People can make mistakes.
Also why not use a GAN and set it up to be perfect?


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Feb 9, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> The reason I ended up breaking a corner is because, apparently, you're meant to take out an *edge first* when disassembling a cube,
> *Not a corner first* (I put this in bold because I don't want other people to make this mistake too).


Huh, maybe that's why every piece on my cube has a massive crack in it lol.
Quite useful...


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 9, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Also why not use a GAN and set it up to be perfect?


It's a GAN cube. It's impossible


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 10, 2022)

Haven't been doing any timed solves, as I am taking the opportunity now to do a few days of slow solving while I wait for WRM 2021
#2.
On a side note, I made my friend's cube better by loosening and lubing it (it doesn't have magnets though and looks like its from 2015ish...)
Edit: I am probably the only person in my school who has brought a screwdriver in before lol


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 11, 2022)

TheCubicle absolutely speedran the shipping to the UK: I already have the cube! Just set it up and did a couple solves and it feels great


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 18, 2022)

Decided to learn the RUD Gc and Gd perms, as the wide ones just weren't cutting it, and I find RUD Ga and Gb so fun to do. Now I consider G perms moderately average at best rather than just plain bad.
I also have a competition coming up relatively soon (March 20), so I should start preparing.
I have some things in mind like:
- Do more practice with stackmat solves (e.g. comp style ao5)
- Learn some slightly more consistent algs for some OLLs/PLLs so I don't ruin a solve at the end
- Try to do cross + 1 more and eventually (probably after the competition but would be nice if before) be able to do it almost every solve with 10s inspection
If there's anything else I should do, then let me know but I think I've got it covered.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 19, 2022)

Time trend graph because why not.
Improvement definitely slows down as you get faster wow.


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 19, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> View attachment 18690
> Time trend graph because why not.
> Improvement definitely slows down as you get faster wow.


How many solves?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 19, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> How many solves?


9616 as of now


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 20, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> 9616 as of now


Mostly because I do about 100+ solves every day at school (not cubing in class obviously), and maybe a bit less on weekends.
School starts again tomorrow so maybe I can hit 10000 before next weekend?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 25, 2022)

Got a PB2 of 8.31!
Still waiting on a second sub 8

Edit: Got another (PB choke because F perm sucks) sub-9 2 solves later, and now I have my first sub-10 mo3!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-25
mean of 3: 9.70

Time List:
1. 8.31 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 B U2 F' D2 F2 L' D U R B' U2 L' B F
2. 11.83 U' R' F U2 B' U L' F' U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 F L2 U2 L2 B R U2
3. 8.95 R2 B' U L' U2 R L F' U B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L

Edit edit: PB ao5!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-25
avg of 5: 10.43

Time List:
1. (8.31) U2 B' R2 U2 R2 B U2 F' D2 F2 L' D U R B' U2 L' B F 
2. 11.83 U' R' F U2 B' U L' F' U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 F L2 U2 L2 B R U2 
3. 8.95 R2 B' U L' U2 R L F' U B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L 
4. (12.80) L2 B2 D R U D2 F L U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 F U2 B D 
5. 10.51 R D2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 L B' F2 R' D R' F2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 28, 2022)

:happiness:


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 1, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> 9616 as of now


Wow that's a lot of solves NGL.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 15, 2022)

Pretty nice ao12:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-15
avg of 12: 11.76

Time List:
1. 11.15 R' D' F' U' R' L U R2 B' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 D2 
2. 11.71 L2 D' F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 B D' L B2 F2 D B' U L' 
3. 11.31 F' R U2 R2 F' B2 U' B' L' U' R2 U F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 
4. 11.10 B2 U2 D F' R L' F' D' B R' U2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R D2 
5. 13.35 L' U2 R' B L D R' U D2 L F' U2 B L2 B' U2 B U2 D2 R2 
6. 10.88 U2 L F2 D2 F L2 U' D B' R U2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 
7. 12.01 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 F U2 D L D2 L2 U F2 U' B' L' 
8. 11.03 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 R' D B2 F2 R D U2 L2 D 
9. 13.33 D' L2 D2 U B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U R' F' R D F2 L2 R D' U2 
10. 11.74 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 U L2 D B2 R B' D' R' U2 B2 U L' F' L2 
11. (8.45) F D2 B2 L' U B' U' B2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 R U2 D2 F2 L' U2 
12. (13.85) U2 R L B D F L F2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D L2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 15, 2022)

Oh yeah also got my first ao100 PB in weeks:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-15
avg of 100: 12.33

Time List:
1. 10.75 B' L2 B' U2 D' F' U' L' U2 F2 R L2 B2 U2 D2 B L 
2. 12.88 U B2 L2 B' U F' L B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 B U2 D2 R D2 
3. 11.25 L2 B2 L' B' U' B2 R2 B R B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U L2 
4. 11.28 L' B' U R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 L U2 B F' U' B R F2 
5. 10.83 U' R2 U L U L B D B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 L' F2 
6. 10.08 U F' B R U' L2 B' L2 B2 R' F2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L' F' U 
7. 11.44 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' B R' D' R F' L F L2 R U 
8. 12.98 L2 R2 D2 F R2 B D2 F R2 F' U2 L' F2 U F D B2 L' F2 R2 
9. 12.18 U' L B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 F D2 F L2 D2 R' B' L' F2 D F2 L' 
10. (9.53) B2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' U L D F2 L2 B2 F' D2 L' 
11. 12.92 R2 F2 D2 R F2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F' L' D U' L' B' U' R2 B2 
12. 12.47 D' F L F' U R' B2 L' U L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B 
13. 12.80 D2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' U' R' U' F D U B F' 
14. 11.57 D2 B2 D2 L2 R' F2 L B2 F2 D2 L' U2 D R' F' L2 D' B2 F2 R B' 
15. 14.70 B' U R' B' L2 B U R B2 D2 R B2 L2 D2 L' F2 R D R2 
16. 12.15 R D F' D' R' F B' R D' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 L F2 
17. 14.85 B' R2 D F2 R D2 B U D2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 R2 B U2 D2 R' 
18. 14.40 R2 F U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U' L' B' R2 U R D' R' 
19. 13.40 L B' R' U' B U2 F R2 U' F2 D F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 B2 L' B2 
20. 13.73 D2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U F2 D B2 L F D L2 B R' D F2 
21. 12.42 R D' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L2 R D' F2 R' F D2 B D 
22. 12.00 F' D' R2 F U R D R' B' R L2 B2 L' U2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 
23. 11.60 D' F' D' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' U' L' U L2 R U 
24. 11.37 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D L D' R2 U B2 R' B U2 L2 
25. 12.62 U2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B' L2 U F' R D2 B R F 
26. 13.28 F D' B2 R D B2 U2 R' D L2 F' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' 
27. 12.60 D' B2 L' R2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 F' R U B' F U' R' F 
28. 12.00 R U2 B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F L' D2 F2 R2 D L D' 
29. 11.81 U F' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 B' U' B2 L R F D' R 
30. 14.00 L B' L2 U2 B D2 B' R2 B2 L2 R2 D L' F2 D' R2 B2 D' B' R' 
31. 10.95 U' F2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B' L2 B2 L2 R' F' D' L' R' F 
32. (14.97) B' D' F U2 B D' B2 U R' F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 
33. 11.74 U L F' U R' U' R' U' R2 F2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 
34. 12.10 D L B D R B D' R U F' L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U' D2 
35. 10.63 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 D R' D' R2 F R2 U2 L' D' B 
36. 12.30 U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L' U B U' R D' R B L 
37. 12.82 B2 R U' F D R2 L B R F U2 B' R2 U2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 
38. 12.34 R B R' D2 L B2 D2 L B2 U2 R2 B2 R U' R' B F2 U' L2 D2 
39. 11.12 L' F2 U2 L D2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 F' U2 F L' B2 U R2 
40. 13.18 L2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 U R F2 L U L' D' B2 U2 
41. 13.57 R2 B2 U2 R L' U' F2 R B' D2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D' B2 U D2 
42. 12.18 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 B R B D' B2 F' U R2 D' 
43. 13.47 F2 B' R' F2 B R2 D' R U' F R2 F2 R2 B' L2 B D2 B R2 U2 
44. 10.95 D R L2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 L D' L2 D2 B R' F' L 
45. 10.95 F' D2 L2 F L2 B U2 F U2 B D2 F2 D' F R' D L' D' B R F 
46. 11.97 D L2 D' R' B L F' L D' U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F L2 B D2 F' L2 
47. (15.72) R2 U' D' F' D R' L' F' U2 F2 B D2 R2 F B2 R2 D' B2 
48. 11.76 D2 L B U' L F R D' B' R2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 L2 U2 L' B2 F' 
49. (15.37) L' D' R U F B' U B2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 U' D2 L2 
50. 11.07 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 L' U2 L2 R' F D2 F U F L' D R2 
51. 13.40 U F R' F R2 U2 B R2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 L F2 D F L R B 
52. 12.93 U2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D2 L B R2 D' R D' F U' 
53. 11.93 L R2 D U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F' L B U' F' R2 B R' B 
54. 11.47 D2 R' D2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 U L' F R' F' D' R' B' R 
55. 10.57 U2 B2 L' B U' F' D F' L' B2 R F2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L B' 
56. 10.50 R2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 L B2 L U2 L D L2 R2 B2 U' B' D2 U F 
57. (15.78) F2 L2 D B2 U R2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 B' L B D' U2 F2 D' B2 L' 
58. 10.69 B' D2 L U D B D B2 L' F2 R2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 U L' 
59. 13.08 U' F D2 R U2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 B U L D2 B' D2 R2 
60. 13.30 F' U2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 F U B F D2 F' R' 
61. 11.83 B D2 F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' R' B2 L F D' F2 L U2 L' 
62. (9.90) R' F2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 B' L F2 R' B2 R2 U' 
63. 14.22 R F2 L B2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 D B2 F2 D' R' U B D' F2 L2 B 
64. 12.83 R U' R2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' U' B D R D L2 D F U R2 
65. 12.45 L' R2 F2 D L2 B2 D U B2 D R2 U F' R' U2 B L R F L2 U 
66. 13.03 L B' L2 U F D R B U L2 F' L2 B D2 F2 B U2 B R2 
67. (9.87) F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 L D U2 B R2 F R' D' L' 
68. 14.00 D' B' R2 F L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 F L' F L U R' B' L2 R2 D2 
69. (16.53) U2 D L B' R U' D2 B' R' U2 B2 R' F2 D2 L B2 U2 R' B2 
70. 14.90 U' B R2 B R2 L F2 U L R2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F' 
71. 12.23 U B U L2 B' R' D' B U F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 L' 
72. 13.33 R D' L2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' B' D U' R2 B F' R F 
73. 13.33 U R B2 L D2 L B2 F2 R B2 U2 L B' D F2 D2 B F2 D' 
74. 10.98 B2 D F' L' B' R2 U R D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 L 
75. 12.66 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 U' R' U' L R' B D B2 R' 
76. 11.13 D' F' U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 D R2 F' L' D' F2 D2 L' U' 
77. 11.77 F R2 U F' D F R U2 F L2 U2 R2 L2 F' U2 F B2 L D B' 
78. 13.40 L2 B R U' F2 U' B2 L' B' D2 F2 B' L2 F U2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 
79. 13.22 B D B2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D B L' U R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 
80. 11.98 B' U D2 R F2 B' U2 L' D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 D F2 B2 U' R2 U 
81. 12.98 R D B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D B F U' B' F2 L' D F R 
82. 14.76 F' D2 F L2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 F L' D2 L2 U' B' D2 L' B2 L' 
83. 13.32 F' D F L' B2 R D R2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 
84. 12.17 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 F L U' B2 R' U2 L U L' B 
85. (9.30) B' L' D B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B R U B' F2 D' F2 D2 
86. 12.35 U R D2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L U2 L2 U R2 F' D U' L' R' U' 
87. 13.00 F' R B2 R B2 D2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' F D' U' R' F D2 F 
88. 13.48 B' U' F' D2 R F' L F D2 F L2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 D' B' 
89. 11.22 D2 F D2 F2 U R' F' B' U F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 
90. 11.15 R' D' F' U' R' L U R2 B' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 D2 
91. 11.71 L2 D' F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 B D' L B2 F2 D B' U L' 
92. 11.31 F' R U2 R2 F' B2 U' B' L' U' R2 U F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 
93. 11.10 B2 U2 D F' R L' F' D' B R' U2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R D2 
94. 13.35 L' U2 R' B L D R' U D2 L F' U2 B L2 B' U2 B U2 D2 R2 
95. 10.88 U2 L F2 D2 F L2 U' D B' R U2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 
96. 12.01 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 F U2 D L D2 L2 U F2 U' B' L' 
97. 11.03 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 R' D B2 F2 R D U2 L2 D 
98. 13.33 D' L2 D2 U B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U R' F' R D F2 L2 R D' U2 
99. 11.74 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 U L2 D B2 R B' D' R' U2 B2 U L' F' L2 
100. (8.45) F D2 B2 L' U B' U' B2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 R U2 D2 F2 L' U2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 16, 2022)

I just hit a huge milestone:

100 sub-10s!
(The 100th was going to be a high 6 / low 7 PB until I choked a Ja perm at the end)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 18, 2022)

My competition is in 2 days! (It starts tomorrow but I have Saturday school so I'm going on Sunday, which is when my event is anyway) I guess my goal, because it's my first competition, is to get a sub-15 average which _should_ be really easy but nerves exist.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 20, 2022)

ao12 PB while waiting for round 2:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-20
avg of 12: 11.23

Time List:
1. 10.37 U2 L F R L' B' U R F2 U' D2 B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L 
2. 11.41 F2 L U2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L B L R' D B2 U' 
3. 11.35 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 R' B U R D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 
4. 13.47 R2 U2 F U2 R' F2 L U2 F2 U2 L' R D' L' F R D L' F 
5. 10.54 F R2 D2 U2 R U2 L' B2 L2 U2 R B2 U L2 U B L R2 D B' 
6. (13.77) U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' L' D2 F D R' U F' U' R2 
7. 12.00 D' R2 U2 B2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F U R' U L F' U F L 
8. 10.42 D' L D F L' D2 L' U' B' R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 B2 R2 D R2 U 
9. 10.54 B R' B' D R2 U' R D F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 L 
10. 10.95 B' R' F' L2 R2 U2 B U2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 R' D2 R2 B U F' L' 
11. 11.20 B F' D2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B L2 R' U F2 R2 B' F R' D 
12. (10.32) F2 D2 U2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 D F' R U2 F U' L2 R' B'

Got a 13 avg in R1 I think


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 20, 2022)

Results from the comp (Weston-Super-Mare Open 2022):
Round 1: 12.46, (14.61), 14.54, 13.93, (11.39 - RUS Ua let's go) = 13.64
Round 2: 11.15, (10.16 - RUS Ua again let's go) 11.79, (13.39), 12.62 = 11.85 (I'm super happy with this average
Finals: 15.29 (counting 15), 14.32, 12.87, (13.68+2=15.68 that the judge incorrectly recorded as just a 15.68), (12.14) = 14.16 (I was kinda out of it during this average because I did so much practice throughout the day so nerves didn't help)

Overall, although finals was meh, I did better than I thought I would overall and so I'm really happy with these results!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 2, 2022)

Got my first sub 12 ao50!
(and my ao100 is pretty close too)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-02
avg of 50: 11.99

Time List:
1. (14.88) U F U2 L B2 D' R' L U' R' F2 R L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 
2. 12.16 U2 L' F R' F' L' F' D F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 B2 U2 L 
3. 12.65 F U' R' D' R2 U D' B D U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 B2 R' D2 
4. 10.73 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 R' U' L R' B' U2 F' R D2 
5. 13.04 R' F2 B' L' D' R2 F' D R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B L 
6. 12.18 F' D R2 F' L2 B D2 F' L2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 D' F D2 B2 L' B2 L 
7. (10.40) F R2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 F' L' D F 
8. 12.37 U R2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 U2 R' F L U2 B U' L' D' U2 
9. 12.07 D2 R' U2 R U2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 D R2 B F U B2 L2 D L' 
10. 11.87 F R' F2 L D2 B R' U L U2 F2 B2 R2 L F2 R D2 L2 B' 
11. 11.43 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L' F R' B L' R U' F' D2 
12. 11.43 U2 R' D2 B' U2 B L2 D2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' R' B' L2 U L 
13. 11.23 D L2 R2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 L' B R U R' F' R2 D R2 U2 
14. 11.48 D L B2 F2 U R2 D R2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 F' U2 R F2 L2 B L U' 
15. 12.72 L U2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D F U R B R F U 
16. 10.98 L U' F2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L R D2 F2 D' F U2 F D2 R' F2 
17. (14.18) B' R2 U F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 L' B' F' L' F L' R B L 
18. 11.24 B2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L U' R' F' U' B' D L B R2 
19. 11.17 L' D2 L2 D F' D B2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' 
20. 12.08 L' B2 U F U R2 D' F2 R B2 L2 F2 R' F2 B2 L F2 R F D2 
21. 12.98 B2 U2 D' L D F R' D' U2 B D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 B R2 F' D 
22. 12.50 L D2 L B2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' B' D2 L' B' R2 D' R2 U2 
23. 12.47 B F2 U L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R D F' D L U' F U2 
24. 14.03 F' U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L' B R' B2 R D F D' 
25. 13.20 F' R' U' B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 B U B2 R' U B2 F' 
26. 12.60 D R D2 B2 R2 B' L2 B R2 F' D2 R2 D2 U' L' R F L' R' B2 
27. 11.38 B' U2 B' U F2 D B U' R B' R2 F2 L2 F' L2 B L2 F' U2 
28. 10.47 B R B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 U2 D R' D R2 U' R B R 
29. 11.03 D' F' L2 D B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L U F' L' U2 R2 B R 
30. (14.58) F2 R U2 R B2 U2 R F2 R B2 D F L' R2 F R' U' B' D2 
31. 10.97 F' B2 L2 U F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 R F D2 F2 D' U2 R2 B' 
32. 11.23 U B' L2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 U' L D L B2 U2 F D2 
33. 13.93 F B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B U2 B R' F L U2 B' F' 
34. 13.13 U2 L' D R' D L2 U' F D F B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 B' R2 L2 
35. 12.33 R U' F R' B U2 D' R D' F2 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 R' B2 
36. 10.42 U2 F U R' L2 U' B F2 U2 R' U2 R L2 U2 R D2 L' B2 F' D 
37. 11.32 B U2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 B U2 L2 U2 F D B' U' F R F L D' F' 
38. 11.48 R' U2 F2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U R2 F D B L R U' B2 L2 
39. 12.07 D2 R2 U F2 U B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 F' U R' D F' L2 D B2 
40. 12.85 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B' R B L' B2 F D' L2 B 
41. (8.62) F' R' D' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B D' L D2 B' L2 F U 
42. 11.85 F2 R2 L U2 D2 F D' R D' L2 F U2 B R2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F 
43. 14.07 B2 L' D F2 D F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B' L2 F L F' L' D 
44. 11.30 R U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 R' U B U F R U' L U' 
45. 12.65 R2 B2 U2 B R D' F D' R2 F2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D B2 U2 B' R' 
46. (9.52) D2 F2 U' L2 D' U L2 U F2 B U L' F R' D' B' R2 F L 
47. 12.77 F D2 B D2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 F' R' B2 U' F L U2 L' R2 U 
48. 11.20 L U D' B2 R D' B U2 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U' D2 F2 U' L 
49. 11.35 B D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 U R F2 L B F U F 
50. 11.23 F' D' R' U D' F L U D2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 D L2 D F


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 2, 2022)

Okay well now a lot of things happened at once:
1) First sub-12 ao100:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-02
avg of 100: 11.98
Time List:
1. 11.78 B2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D L' F' D2 B D2 L D2 L' U R'
2. 10.89 D2 F2 R' U' L' F' R2 L2 U' R' D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 L' B2
3. 11.82 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R U2 L' D' U' L' F R U B2 D' B2
4. 13.73 F U L2 D L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F L2 U R D' F L
5. 11.70 R' B D2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 D' B L R B D U L
6. (9.83) U' R2 B2 F2 D L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' B R U R' B' F U L2 F' L2
7. 12.80 U2 L B D' F' B' R U2 F2 B' R2 F U2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 B' D'
8. 11.77 R2 B' U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D' U' R' B D U2 R2 D2 L U2
9. 13.73 U2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 U' L2 D' R' B D2 F2 L' D B D2 L' U2
10. 11.63 D' R2 U2 D L2 U2 L U F2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2
11. (15.75) R2 B R B2 F2 D2 R' D2 L U2 R' B2 L2 D2 U B2 L R' U B' R
12. 12.68 U2 L' U B U' R L' D' F' D2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F D2 L
13. 11.15 D2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 B R D2 U L U2 B2 R2 F L
14. 11.80 D2 F D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B R2 F L2 F' R' U' F' U2 F2 D F L R'
15. 12.37 U R B2 D' F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' R D F' R D2 L' R' B2
16. 12.00 B D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R' U R2 B' R2 D2 U2 L' F2
17. 10.92 U D2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 B' D2 U2 B' F' R U L D' R2 B' R B' F2
18. 11.35 D2 R2 F L' U' R' L' B' L2 D R F2 L' B2 R B2 L' D2 F2 R'
19. 12.24 B2 R2 B L2 R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D L2 R2 F R B2 D' U2 L2 R2
20. 11.84 L2 U B U2 L U2 D2 R D' R B2 R2 D2 L D2 L2 B2 L' F2 B2
21. 12.18 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 U' F' R2 F' R' B' L' R' D2 F2
22. 10.48 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D U L' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D F' D'
23. 13.25 L2 D B2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 D R' D F' D' L D2
24. (14.64) R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 L2 B R U' L2 F2 U2 B' F2 L
25. 10.60 R2 L B U D2 F U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 R' D2 L B2 L'
26. 12.92 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 L' B2 R' D2 U B R' D B2 D' L' D2 L2
27. 11.18 L B2 D2 R D2 B2 F2 L D2 F2 L D2 U' F L D U' R B2 R2 F'
28. 12.35 L R2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D U L' B U2 L D U2 L' D
29. 12.25 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 L B' R2 B2 R D F2 L' D F
30. (9.15) D F D2 B' U F' D L' B L2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 B2 R2 U2
31. 13.03 F D R F U2 D F L B L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2
32. (14.75) D2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U F R' B' L B' D' U2 B' L2
33. (14.88) U F U2 L B2 D' R' L U' R' F2 R L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2
34. 12.16 U2 L' F R' F' L' F' D F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 B2 U2 L
35. 12.65 F U' R' D' R2 U D' B D U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 B2 R' D2
36. 10.73 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 R' U' L R' B' U2 F' R D2
37. 13.04 R' F2 B' L' D' R2 F' D R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B L
38. 12.18 F' D R2 F' L2 B D2 F' L2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 D' F D2 B2 L' B2 L
39. 10.40 F R2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 F' L' D F
40. 12.37 U R2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 U2 R' F L U2 B U' L' D' U2
41. 12.07 D2 R' U2 R U2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 D R2 B F U B2 L2 D L'
42. 11.87 F R' F2 L D2 B R' U L U2 F2 B2 R2 L F2 R D2 L2 B'
43. 11.43 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L' F R' B L' R U' F' D2
44. 11.43 U2 R' D2 B' U2 B L2 D2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' R' B' L2 U L
45. 11.23 D L2 R2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 L' B R U R' F' R2 D R2 U2
46. 11.48 D L B2 F2 U R2 D R2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 F' U2 R F2 L2 B L U'
47. 12.72 L U2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D F U R B R F U
48. 10.98 L U' F2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L R D2 F2 D' F U2 F D2 R' F2
49. 14.18 B' R2 U F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 L' B' F' L' F L' R B L
50. 11.24 B2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L U' R' F' U' B' D L B R2
51. 11.17 L' D2 L2 D F' D B2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R'
52. 12.08 L' B2 U F U R2 D' F2 R B2 L2 F2 R' F2 B2 L F2 R F D2
53. 12.98 B2 U2 D' L D F R' D' U2 B D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 B R2 F' D
54. 12.50 L D2 L B2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' B' D2 L' B' R2 D' R2 U2
55. 12.47 B F2 U L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R D F' D L U' F U2
56. 14.03 F' U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L' B R' B2 R D F D'
57. 13.20 F' R' U' B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 B U B2 R' U B2 F'
58. 12.60 D R D2 B2 R2 B' L2 B R2 F' D2 R2 D2 U' L' R F L' R' B2
59. 11.38 B' U2 B' U F2 D B U' R B' R2 F2 L2 F' L2 B L2 F' U2
60. 10.47 B R B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 U2 D R' D R2 U' R B R
61. 11.03 D' F' L2 D B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L U F' L' U2 R2 B R
62. (14.58) F2 R U2 R B2 U2 R F2 R B2 D F L' R2 F R' U' B' D2
63. 10.97 F' B2 L2 U F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 R F D2 F2 D' U2 R2 B'
64. 11.23  U B' L2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 U' L D L B2 U2 F D2
65. 13.93 F B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B U2 B R' F L U2 B' F'
66. 13.13 U2 L' D R' D L2 U' F D F B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 B' R2 L2
67. 12.33 R U' F R' B U2 D' R D' F2 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 R' B2
68. 10.42 U2 F U R' L2 U' B F2 U2 R' U2 R L2 U2 R D2 L' B2 F' D
69. 11.32 B U2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 B U2 L2 U2 F D B' U' F R F L D' F'
70. 11.48 R' U2 F2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U R2 F D B L R U' B2 L2
71. 12.07 D2 R2 U F2 U B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 F' U R' D F' L2 D B2
72. 12.85 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B' R B L' B2 F D' L2 B
73. (8.62) F' R' D' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B D' L D2 B' L2 F U
74. 11.85 F2 R2 L U2 D2 F D' R D' L2 F U2 B R2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F
75. 14.07 B2 L' D F2 D F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B' L2 F L F' L' D
76. 11.30 R U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 R' U B U F R U' L U'
77. 12.65 R2 B2 U2 B R D' F D' R2 F2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D B2 U2 B' R'
78. (9.52) D2 F2 U' L2 D' U L2 U F2 B U L' F R' D' B' R2 F L
79. 12.77 F D2 B D2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 F' R' B2 U' F L U2 L' R2 U
80. 11.20 L U D' B2 R D' B U2 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U' D2 F2 U' L
81. 11.35 B D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 U R F2 L B F U F
82. 11.23 F' D' R' U D' F L U D2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 D L2 D F
83. 14.25 U2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 L U' B F' D' U2 L' D' B2
84. 14.00 D2 F L2 D F' R U' D' L' B' U2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2
85. 11.00 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L R D R F R' U B L2 R
86. 10.77 L' D B2 U F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F L' R B R2 D' U2 F L
87. 14.27 D2 L D F' L F2 U' D2 R' F2 D2 L D2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L D
88. 11.77 F L' D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 F' R B L D' F'
89. 13.10 B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 U' B D' R B' R B R2 D' R
90. 10.72 R B2 R2 L' U B' D2 R' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2
91. 11.20 D2 B' U R F R' U' L' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 L'
92. 11.32 L' R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 R2 U' L' U B' R2 D L B R
93. (10.17) U F R' F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L U' F R B R2 B2
94. 11.72 D2 B2 D2 L B2 L' U2 L' B2 L' R B2 U L R2 B R2 F2 U L' U'
95. 10.32 B2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' L2 B R B L' B' U2 L' B2 D
96. 11.53 U' L' U F L2 D2 B' U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' R' F U' L2 B' D' L'
97. 12.32 B2 R' F2 R B2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 B D2 R2 F' D U L B' F'
98. 11.32 R2 U' F' R2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F R2 U2 F2 D R U' B' F2 D' R2
99. 11.44 B U' R D F R' D B U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2
100. 10.35 L U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B' L2 R D2 F' L B2



2) sub-11.9 ao50:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-02
avg of 50: 11.89
Time List:
1. 11.17 L' D2 L2 D F' D B2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R'
2. 12.08 L' B2 U F U R2 D' F2 R B2 L2 F2 R' F2 B2 L F2 R F D2
3. 12.98 B2 U2 D' L D F R' D' U2 B D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 B R2 F' D
4. 12.50 L D2 L B2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' B' D2 L' B' R2 D' R2 U2
5. 12.47 B F2 U L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R D F' D L U' F U2
6. 14.03 F' U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L' B R' B2 R D F D'
7. 13.20 F' R' U' B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 B U B2 R' U B2 F'
8. 12.60 D R D2 B2 R2 B' L2 B R2 F' D2 R2 D2 U' L' R F L' R' B2
9. 11.38 B' U2 B' U F2 D B U' R B' R2 F2 L2 F' L2 B L2 F' U2
10. 10.47 B R B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 U2 D R' D R2 U' R B R
11. 11.03 D' F' L2 D B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L U F' L' U2 R2 B R
12. (14.58) F2 R U2 R B2 U2 R F2 R B2 D F L' R2 F R' U' B' D2
13. 10.97 F' B2 L2 U F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 R F D2 F2 D' U2 R2 B'
14. 11.23 U B' L2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 U' L D L B2 U2 F D2
15. 13.93 F B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B U2 B R' F L U2 B' F'
16. 13.13 U2 L' D R' D L2 U' F D F B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 B' R2 L2
17. 12.33 R U' F R' B U2 D' R D' F2 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 R' B2
18. 10.42 U2 F U R' L2 U' B F2 U2 R' U2 R L2 U2 R D2 L' B2 F' D
19. 11.32 B U2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 B U2 L2 U2 F D B' U' F R F L D' F'
20. 11.48 R' U2 F2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U R2 F D B L R U' B2 L2
21. 12.07 D2 R2 U F2 U B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 F' U R' D F' L2 D B2
22. 12.85 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B' R B L' B2 F D' L2 B
23. (8.62) F' R' D' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B D' L D2 B' L2 F U
24. 11.85 F2 R2 L U2 D2 F D' R D' L2 F U2 B R2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F
25. 14.07 B2 L' D F2 D F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B' L2 F L F' L' D
26. 11.30 R U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 R' U B U F R U' L U'
27. 12.65 R2 B2 U2 B R D' F D' R2 F2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D B2 U2 B' R'
28. (9.52) D2 F2 U' L2 D' U L2 U F2 B U L' F R' D' B' R2 F L
29. 12.77 F D2 B D2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 F' R' B2 U' F L U2 L' R2 U
30. 11.20 L U D' B2 R D' B U2 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U' D2 F2 U' L
31. 11.35 B D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 U R F2 L B F U F
32. 11.23 F' D' R' U D' F L U D2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 D L2 D F
33. (14.25) U2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 L U' B F' D' U2 L' D' B2
34. 14.00 D2 F L2 D F' R U' D' L' B' U2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2
35. 11.00 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L R D R F R' U B L2 R
36. 10.77 L' D B2 U F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F L' R B R2 D' U2 F L
37. (14.27) D2 L D F' L F2 U' D2 R' F2 D2 L D2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L D
38. 11.77 F L' D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 F' R B L D' F'
39. 13.10 B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 U' B D' R B' R B R2 D' R
40. 10.72 R B2 R2 L' U B' D2 R' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2
41. 11.20 D2 B' U R F R' U' L' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 L'
42. 11.32 L' R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 R2 U' L' U B' R2 D L B R
43. (10.17) U F R' F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L U' F R B R2 B2
44. 11.72 D2 B2 D2 L B2 L' U2 L' B2 L' R B2 U L R2 B R2 F2 U L' U'
45. 10.32 B2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' L2 B R B L' B' U2 L' B2 D
46. 11.53 U' L' U F L2 D2 B' U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' R' F U' L2 B' D' L'
47. 12.32 B2 R' F2 R B2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 B D2 R2 F' D U L B' F'
48. 11.32 R2 U' F' R2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F R2 U2 F2 D R U' B' F2 D' R2
49. 11.44 B U' R D F R' D B U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2
50. 10.35 L U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B' L2 R D2 F' L B2



3) ao12 PB by 0.01s:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-02
avg of 12: 11.22
Time List:
1. (13.10) B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 U' B D' R B' R B R2 D' R
2. 10.72 R B2 R2 L' U B' D2 R' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2
3. 11.20 D2 B' U R F R' U' L' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 L'
4. 11.32 L' R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 R2 U' L' U B' R2 D L B R
5. (10.17) U F R' F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L U' F R B R2 B2
6. 11.72 D2 B2 D2 L B2 L' U2 L' B2 L' R B2 U L R2 B R2 F2 U L' U'
7. 10.32 B2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' L2 B R B L' B' U2 L' B2 D
8. 11.53 U' L' U F L2 D2 B' U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' R' F U' L2 B' D' L'
9. 12.32 B2 R' F2 R B2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 B D2 R2 F' D U L B' F'
10. 11.32 R2 U' F' R2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F R2 U2 F2 D R U' B' F2 D' R2
11. 11.44 B U' R D F R' D B U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2
12. 10.35 L U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B' L2 R D2 F' L B2



4) Since the start of today's solving session, my ao1000 has improved from 12.65 all the way down to 12.56, which is a lot considering it is an ao1000. All I need now is a sub-12 ao1000 and I will consider myself sub-12!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 9, 2022)

i cube in class, procrastinate homework for cubing just to get faster. .


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 9, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Okay well now a lot of things happened at once:
> 1) First sub-12 ao100:
> 
> 
> ...


Your progress is so amazing!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 9, 2022)

Those averages were actually during easter holidays, but I can cube at school when we have break (or recess if you call it that I guess), which can sometimes mean I do over 100 solves in that day. I also hadn't been doing too many timed solves and was focusing a little more on slow solves, working on first pair prediction, lookahead, and making sure to rotate to insert pairs into the back in F2L.
Hopefully I can be sub-12 soon and then I will be ever closer to sub-10.


----------



## Timona (Apr 9, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Those averages were actually during easter holidays, but I can cube at school when we have break (or recess if you call it that I guess), which can sometimes mean I do over 100 solves in that day. I also hadn't been doing too many timed solves and was focusing a little more on slow solves, working on first pair prediction, lookahead, and making sure to rotate to insert pairs into the back in F2L.
> Hopefully I can be sub-12 soon and then I will be ever closer to sub-10.


I thought you were already sub-12


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 9, 2022)

Timona said:


> I thought you were already sub-12


ao50 & ao100 are, but I judge it by the ao1000 which is still 12.5. Even then, I will wait until it is ~sub-11.9 until I am comfortably sub-12.

Anyway, as an update, I am continuing untimed solves to practice my cross + 1, and will do a session later today to try and improve my ao1000


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 11, 2022)

Poggers ao50 (sub-11.8)


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-11
avg of 50: 11.79
Time List:
1. 14.00 D2 F L2 D F' R U' D' L' B' U2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 
2. 11.00 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L R D R F R' U B L2 R 
3. 10.77 L' D B2 U F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F L' R B R2 D' U2 F L 
4. (14.27) D2 L D F' L F2 U' D2 R' F2 D2 L D2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L D 
5. 11.77 F L' D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 F' R B L D' F' 
6. 13.10 B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 U' B D' R B' R B R2 D' R 
7. 10.72 R B2 R2 L' U B' D2 R' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 
8. 11.20 D2 B' U R F R' U' L' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 L' 
9. 11.32 L' R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 R2 U' L' U B' R2 D L B R 
10. (10.17) U F R' F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L U' F R B R2 B2 
11. 11.72 D2 B2 D2 L B2 L' U2 L' B2 L' R B2 U L R2 B R2 F2 U L' U' 
12. (10.32) B2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' L2 B R B L' B' U2 L' B2 D 
13. 11.53 U' L' U F L2 D2 B' U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' R' F U' L2 B' D' L' 
14. 12.32 B2 R' F2 R B2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 B D2 R2 F' D U L B' F' 
15. 11.32 R2 U' F' R2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F R2 U2 F2 D R U' B' F2 D' R2 
16. 11.44 B U' R D F R' D B U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 
17. 10.35 L U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B' L2 R D2 F' L B2 
18. 13.07 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F' L B2 D' B' R B' L2 F 
19. 12.44 U2 R U2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F R2 D' B' F L' R2 B' U 
20. 12.16 F U2 R' U B' L' B' R L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 B 
21. (14.29) B' R L2 B D' L' D2 R2 F B2 R' B2 R' F2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 
22. 11.04 L' F' B2 D U B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 L' B D R F2 U 
23. 12.22 D2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F2 U F2 D' B' L' R' F2 U' F U' B' F D' 
24. 13.62 L F' D2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U' R U2 B' L D' B 
25. 12.32 U F2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' F' D2 L F' U2 B2 R' B D' 
26. 11.69 D2 R D2 L2 U2 L' F2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 F U' B L2 B2 U' F L2 
27. 11.94 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 D F2 L' R2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' B2 L2 
28. 10.33 D F2 U' F U' R2 U B' L' U2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 D2 
29. 11.55 U' R2 D2 B L' U F U2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 D2 F2 L U2 
30. 11.42 U R2 F D F2 D2 R U2 L B2 R2 L2 U R2 U D2 B2 L2 D 
31. 12.96 L' D' R2 B U2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' B' D' R2 B2 L B2 
32. (15.27) R2 D' R' B L' U' R2 B L F D2 F U2 F' D2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 
33. 13.32 L' U2 B2 U2 R U2 L R' D2 F' U2 B' L2 D L2 F L2 B 
34. 10.55 L U' R' D L' D2 R D2 B' U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U' B2 
35. 13.07 D2 F R2 U2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D' R F' D' L' B L' R 
36. 10.84 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 R D' B R' D' F L U2 F2 L2 
37. 11.84 R U2 F D2 B2 U2 F D2 F R2 B' R2 D2 R F' R2 D2 L' U' R' 
38. 12.38 R D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U' L' F D' U' R' B U F2 D2 
39. 10.40 U2 R U' B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 D B' F2 L D 
40. 11.79 U F' B L B2 D F U B' L2 U2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 
41. 11.80 R2 U L' F D F' L' U2 B L2 F2 B2 U R2 U R2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 
42. 13.10 B2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' R D' R2 B' D2 R2 U R 
43. 11.62 F' L U R2 F L2 B D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D' R U2 B F2 L' R' 
44. (10.28) B D' B' D B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 D R' U B' R' 
45. 12.49 B U F' R' D R2 B' L B' F2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 L' 
46. 11.93 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D' B' R B2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 D' R' 
47. 11.80 R D' U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 B L' U R B' R' F' D' R 
48. 10.67 L B' D R' F' L2 U L B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L' 
49. 10.93 F D' B2 L' U D B' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 B' D' 
50. 10.95 F2 B' L B2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 L D2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R B' U2



Cross + 1 practice has been helping quite a bit (I do it whenever there's an easy / 2 or 3 gen cross) and I seem to have found the right TPS during F2L so that it's fast but I can still see what's going on.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 11, 2022)

Ao12 PB even more poggers
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-11
avg of 12: 11.15

Time List:
1. 10.28 B D' B' D B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 D R' U B' R' 
2. 12.49 B U F' R' D R2 B' L B' F2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 L' 
3. 11.93 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D' B' R B2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 D' R' 
4. 11.80 R D' U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 B L' U R B' R' F' D' R 
5. 10.67 L B' D R' F' L2 U L B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L' 
6. 10.93 F D' B2 L' U D B' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 B' D' 
7. 10.95 F2 B' L B2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 L D2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R B' U2 
8. 10.60 R' F' R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D L' D' R' D' U' B' 
9. 11.34 B2 L B2 L F2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R F2 D' F U' L' D' F R' B2 
10. (13.38) U2 F L' D2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 D F L B D2 R2 D 
11. 10.54 U F' B' D B2 R U2 L' U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 D F 
12. (10.17) L' F' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 D L U B' L B' F' U'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 11, 2022)

Just after a sub-11.8 ao50, here's a sub-11.7 ao50 (I missed out on the funny number ending though)


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-11
avg of 50: 11.68
Time List:
1. 13.10 B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 U' B D' R B' R B R2 D' R 
2. 10.72 R B2 R2 L' U B' D2 R' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 
3. 11.20 D2 B' U R F R' U' L' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 L' 
4. 11.32 L' R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 R2 U' L' U B' R2 D L B R 
5. (10.17) U F R' F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L U' F R B R2 B2 
6. 11.72 D2 B2 D2 L B2 L' U2 L' B2 L' R B2 U L R2 B R2 F2 U L' U' 
7. 10.32 B2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' L2 B R B L' B' U2 L' B2 D 
8. 11.53 U' L' U F L2 D2 B' U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' R' F U' L2 B' D' L' 
9. 12.32 B2 R' F2 R B2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 B D2 R2 F' D U L B' F' 
10. 11.32 R2 U' F' R2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F R2 U2 F2 D R U' B' F2 D' R2 
11. 11.44 B U' R D F R' D B U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 
12. 10.35 L U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B' L2 R D2 F' L B2 
13. 13.07 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F' L B2 D' B' R B' L2 F 
14. 12.44 U2 R U2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F R2 D' B' F L' R2 B' U 
15. 12.16 F U2 R' U B' L' B' R L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 B 
16. (14.29) B' R L2 B D' L' D2 R2 F B2 R' B2 R' F2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 
17. 11.04 L' F' B2 D U B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 L' B D R F2 U 
18. 12.22 D2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F2 U F2 D' B' L' R' F2 U' F U' B' F D' 
19. (13.62) L F' D2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U' R U2 B' L D' B 
20. 12.32 U F2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' F' D2 L F' U2 B2 R' B D' 
21. 11.69 D2 R D2 L2 U2 L' F2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 F U' B L2 B2 U' F L2 
22. 11.94 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 D F2 L' R2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' B2 L2 
23. 10.33 D F2 U' F U' R2 U B' L' U2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 D2 
24. 11.55 U' R2 D2 B L' U F U2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 D2 F2 L U2 
25. 11.42 U R2 F D F2 D2 R U2 L B2 R2 L2 U R2 U D2 B2 L2 D 
26. 12.96 L' D' R2 B U2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' B' D' R2 B2 L B2 
27. (15.27) R2 D' R' B L' U' R2 B L F D2 F U2 F' D2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 
28. 13.32 L' U2 B2 U2 R U2 L R' D2 F' U2 B' L2 D L2 F L2 B 
29. 10.55 L U' R' D L' D2 R D2 B' U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U' B2 
30. 13.07 D2 F R2 U2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D' R F' D' L' B L' R 
31. 10.84 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 R D' B R' D' F L U2 F2 L2 
32. 11.84 R U2 F D2 B2 U2 F D2 F R2 B' R2 D2 R F' R2 D2 L' U' R' 
33. 12.38 R D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U' L' F D' U' R' B U F2 D2 
34. 10.40 U2 R U' B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 D B' F2 L D 
35. 11.79 U F' B L B2 D F U B' L2 U2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 
36. 11.80 R2 U L' F D F' L' U2 B L2 F2 B2 U R2 U R2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 
37. 13.10 B2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' R D' R2 B' D2 R2 U R 
38. 11.62 F' L U R2 F L2 B D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D' R U2 B F2 L' R' 
39. (10.28) B D' B' D B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 D R' U B' R' 
40. 12.49 B U F' R' D R2 B' L B' F2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 L' 
41. 11.93 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D' B' R B2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 D' R' 
42. 11.80 R D' U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 B L' U R B' R' F' D' R 
43. 10.67 L B' D R' F' L2 U L B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L' 
44. 10.93 F D' B2 L' U D B' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 B' D' 
45. 10.95 F2 B' L B2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 L D2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R B' U2 
46. 10.60 R' F' R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D L' D' R' D' U' B' 
47. 11.34 B2 L B2 L F2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R F2 D' F U' L' D' F R' B2 
48. 13.38 U2 F L' D2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 D F L B D2 R2 D 
49. 10.54 U F' B' D B2 R U2 L' U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 D F 
50. (10.17) L' F' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 D L U B' L B' F' U'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 11, 2022)

ANOTHER ao12 PB yay even more poggers-ing than the previous poggers
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-11
avg of 12: 11.12

Time List:
1. 10.64 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R U' B R' D2 R' D' F R2 F2 
2. (9.42) B2 D' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F D B D L2 R' B' F2 D F 
3. 11.05 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D L2 D B2 D' B' D2 B D R' F' D' U2 F 
4. 11.13 B R L2 D' F' R B R2 U D2 F2 D R2 D' R2 L2 U R' L2 B 
5. 11.95 D B L' D' F' L F D2 L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U 
6. (14.65) L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 U2 L' R2 D2 B' D' R B D2 B D U R' 
7. 10.95 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 R B2 F2 L D' L' B' D2 U' R' U' B' L' 
8. 13.55 U2 B' L2 D2 U R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 U' L' B' F' L B D R B' 
9. 10.54 B D F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 L2 B R2 U F' R2 
10. 9.78 L2 F U F2 D B2 U L2 U L2 U' R2 B R D L2 R U L2 - _counting 9 _
11. 10.77 D2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L U2 R2 D2 R2 F' L' D' L' U2 R' F R' D' U2 
12. 10.82 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B' U' R2 F' D2 B' R' F2 R'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 11, 2022)

Sub-12.5 ao1000 - we're halfway there!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-11
avg of 1000: 12.49


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 12, 2022)

Sub 11.8 ao100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-12
avg of 100: 11.77
Time List:
1. 11.62 F' L U R2 F L2 B D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D' R U2 B F2 L' R' 
2. 10.28 B D' B' D B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 D R' U B' R' 
3. 12.49 B U F' R' D R2 B' L B' F2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 L' 
4. 11.93 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D' B' R B2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 D' R' 
5. 11.80 R D' U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 B L' U R B' R' F' D' R 
6. 10.67 L B' D R' F' L2 U L B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L' 
7. 10.93 F D' B2 L' U D B' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 B' D' 
8. 10.95 F2 B' L B2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 L D2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R B' U2 
9. 10.60 R' F' R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D L' D' R' D' U' B' 
10. 11.34 B2 L B2 L F2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R F2 D' F U' L' D' F R' B2 
11. 13.38 U2 F L' D2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 D F L B D2 R2 D 
12. 10.54 U F' B' D B2 R U2 L' U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 D F 
13. 10.17 L' F' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 D L U B' L B' F' U' 
14. 13.40 L' F B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 F' U' L' B2 F R U' 
15. 11.62 R' D2 B' R2 U2 R' F D2 L' R2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U' D' R2 U2 
16. 14.09 L' B2 F L R2 B2 R' U2 L R' D' R' D B' R' U R' 
17. 11.92 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B F' R F U2 B' U R' D F' 
18. 13.17 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F D2 L F2 D B F D' U F2 
19. 12.17 B' R' L2 B D B' U B2 R D2 L' F2 L U2 R' D2 F2 B' R' 
20. 12.54 F' U2 B2 D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 B L F D R2 F' L R2 U' B2 F' 
21. 12.39 U2 L2 F U2 F R2 U2 B U2 F2 U2 R D2 L D U' L' U B2 R' B 
22. 12.80 L F2 D' R U2 B L U2 D' R U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 D2 
23. 11.97 R2 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 L F D2 L' U B2 F' U F2 U' 
24. 12.94 R U' L F' B R U2 L D' L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 
25. 11.43 R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D B D F2 R' B D B2 L' D' F2 
26. 11.23 B2 D2 L' B2 L D2 R' F2 L' D' F U' B' F' R' D' F2 L' 
27. 10.98 U F' D' B R D' F L2 U' R B2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 B2 
28. 12.19 D2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B F2 U' B' R' U' R2 F L U B D 
29. 12.10 F' D B2 F2 L2 D U L2 F2 D' B2 U' B L' U2 L D R2 D' R' 
30. (14.29) L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L' D2 F' U B' D R' D2 L B' 
31. 12.08 U2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 B R' U F L' F' L2 R U' L 
32. 11.58 L F2 R' B2 U' B' D' L' F' L2 U2 R2 B L2 F' B L2 D' 
33. 12.75 L U2 B2 U' F U L' U F L2 U2 B L2 U2 B U2 B L2 R' 
34. 10.64 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R U' B R' D2 R' D' F R2 F2 
35. (9.42) B2 D' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F D B D L2 R' B' F2 D F 
36. 11.05 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D L2 D B2 D' B' D2 B D R' F' D' U2 F 
37. 11.13 B R L2 D' F' R B R2 U D2 F2 D R2 D' R2 L2 U R' L2 B 
38. 11.95 D B L' D' F' L F D2 L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U 
39. (14.65) L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 U2 L' R2 D2 B' D' R B D2 B D U R' 
40. 10.95 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 R B2 F2 L D' L' B' D2 U' R' U' B' L' 
41. 13.55 U2 B' L2 D2 U R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 U' L' B' F' L B D R B' 
42. 10.54 B D F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 L2 B R2 U F' R2 
43. (9.78) L2 F U F2 D B2 U L2 U L2 U' R2 B R D L2 R U L2 
44. 10.77 D2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L U2 R2 D2 R2 F' L' D' L' U2 R' F R' D' U2 
45. 10.82 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B' U' R2 F' D2 B' R' F2 R' 
46. 12.63 U R' B2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L B2 U B D U' F2 R U B' R2 
47. 10.19 D R2 B' L' B U2 B D2 R' D2 R' D2 R U2 R F2 R' D 
48. (14.20) R D U F2 D B2 U L2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L U2 F R B 
49. 12.70 U' B2 L2 R2 D F2 D U2 R2 U B' R' B' R B' F2 U F' R' 
50. 13.73 D L F U B' U B2 D B' U L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D' 
51. 12.24 L2 R' U2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 U B2 F R' U' L' B' R D' F2 
52. 10.77 L' D' L' F2 L' D2 B D' L R2 U R2 U2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D 
53. (9.37) U' R U' R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U R B L2 R B2 D2 L' 
54. 13.17 U' R L' D R2 D' B' F2 R2 F2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 B' U2 
55. 13.82 R U' F2 B' R' D B' R' B' F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U 
56. 12.82 D2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 F' L F2 D' F2 U L' F D2 L2 
57. 12.90 B U2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 D B' F L R' F L2 D' B2 
58. 12.67 F U2 R U2 L' D' B L F U' L2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 
59. 10.53 U' R L' U L2 D2 R' F B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U F2 B 
60. (14.23) U2 L2 F2 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F U L D2 B' L F' L U2 
61. 11.10 L2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 L2 F L2 D L' R' B D2 L B' F2 U2 
62. 11.42 B D B2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U R2 B' R' D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 
63. 11.10 U' F' R' D' B U R2 L' F U R2 U L2 U' D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' 
64. 11.94 B U2 F2 L B2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L' D' L' F' D2 U R' B F' 
65. 11.62 U B2 U2 B2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 U' F D F' U B U L' 
66. 11.05 D2 R' L' U2 F D F R B D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' 
67. 11.62 U2 R' L' B U2 F D2 L' B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U 
68. 13.63 U2 B2 U2 B D2 B R2 D2 F D2 L2 B' D' U2 L2 F2 R' D' B2 R' F' 
69. 11.63 R U2 R U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L2 R B2 U B2 L2 F U F L' F2 L' 
70. 10.95 U F2 R2 B' L2 F2 D' R D2 F D2 B L2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U 
71. 10.72 F R' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 F' R F' D2 F' L2 D B2 
72. 11.54 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 F D U2 B2 L F' R D U' R 
73. 12.24 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D' L D2 R F' D R2 U R2 B 
74. 12.29 R F' U2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 F' D B' F' U L' R2 
75. 11.87 U' B D R' F2 U' B R B' U F D2 F2 B D2 L2 B R2 F D2 R2 
76. (14.42) D' L2 D R2 B2 D L2 D F2 D2 F2 R B D' U' F R' U R2 B F2 
77. 10.79 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F D2 F D2 R' F U' F' D L' D F' L2 B' 
78. 11.74 F2 B2 U2 D L' D F' B' L2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 D' 
79. 12.00 U R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 U R' D F L' D' F D B' U' L' 
80. 10.45 U R2 F2 B2 R' D' L2 F U B' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' 
81. 13.72 L' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 F D2 L' U2 B' U' R F D2 B2 
82. 11.30 L2 R F2 D2 L2 F L2 B' U2 F' U2 F L' R' D' B' D2 F R' F' 
83. 12.82 F2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 D B2 F U R B' R2 D 
84. 9.97 U' L' U F' D B2 L' B R F2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 R U' B' 
85. 11.93 L' D2 B' L U' R2 D' B R F2 D2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 
86. 10.92 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 B' R2 D L U' L' R' B' U F 
87. 12.60 U2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L F' R B U L' R' D' R' F 
88. 10.38 U' D2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L' D R' F' R2 B L2 
89. 10.94 D2 F B U' B2 L B' R F R2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 
90. 13.14 F2 U2 D F R2 B R' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B' L2 
91. 12.08 R' D2 L' B2 R D2 L2 R' B2 D2 B2 F D' R2 U' L' F' L' B F 
92. 10.77 B' F D2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 L F2 U' R2 F D L' B2 D 
93. 11.25 B U' L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R' D2 B R B' F L R 
94. 11.05 B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F L2 D' B2 R' D' L2 D' R' 
95. 11.20 L' D' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R U' F L2 R F' R2 U' 
96. 11.90 D' R F2 L D2 U2 R F2 R B2 U2 L2 B' U' L2 U L2 R U' B2 
97. 11.82 F' R2 B R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 U' B R' B' D B' D2 F2 L2 
98. 12.62 U R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L D' U L B L R' F' L2 
99. (9.13) U' B2 L2 U2 B F D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 R B U F' D' U' F D' 
100. (9.88) L F2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 R' F2 R F' L2 D F2 L R U2 L2 F


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 12, 2022)

Ok lots of things happened in one solve again.
First, mo3 PB (all sub-10!!)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-12
mean of 3: 9.47
Time List:
1. 9.13 U' B2 L2 U2 B F D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 R B U F' D' U' F D' 
2. 9.88 L F2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 R' F2 R F' L2 D F2 L R U2 L2 F 
3. 9.39 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L F2 R B' L D' U2 B' U2

Also ao5 PB (2 counting 9s!!)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-12
avg of 5: 10.36

Time List:
1. 11.82 F' R2 B R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 U' B R' B' D B' D2 F2 L2 
2. (12.62) U R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L D' U L B L R' F' L2 
3. (9.13) U' B2 L2 U2 B F D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 R B U F' D' U' F D' 
4. 9.88 L F2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 R' F2 R F' L2 D F2 L R U2 L2 F 
5. 9.39 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L F2 R B' L D' U2 B' U2

On the same solve I also PB'd my ao50, 100, &1000


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 12, 2022)

MORE STUFF!!
Nearly sub-10 ao5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-12
avg of 5: 10.08

Time List:
1. (12.62) U R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L D' U L B L R' F' L2 
2. (9.13) U' B2 L2 U2 B F D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 R B U F' D' U' F D' 
3. 9.88 L F2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 R' F2 R F' L2 D F2 L R U2 L2 F 
4. 9.39 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L F2 R B' L D' U2 B' U2 
5. 10.98 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R D2 L' D B D' B2 F' L F'

Nearly sub-11 ao12:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-12
avg of 12: 11.03

Time List:
1. 12.08 R' D2 L' B2 R D2 L2 R' B2 D2 B2 F D' R2 U' L' F' L' B F 
2. 10.77 B' F D2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 L F2 U' R2 F D L' B2 D 
3. 11.25 B U' L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R' D2 B R B' F L R 
4. 11.05 B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F L2 D' B2 R' D' L2 D' R' 
5. 11.20 L' D' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R U' F L2 R F' R2 U' 
6. 11.90 D' R F2 L D2 U2 R F2 R B2 U2 L2 B' U' L2 U L2 R U' B2 
7. 11.82 F' R2 B R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 U' B R' B' D B' D2 F2 L2 
8. (12.62) U R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L D' U L B L R' F' L2 
9. (9.13) U' B2 L2 U2 B F D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 R B U F' D' U' F D' 
10. 9.88 L F2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 R' F2 R F' L2 D F2 L R U2 L2 F 
11. 9.39 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L F2 R B' L D' U2 B' U2 
12. 10.98 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R D2 L' D B D' B2 F' L F'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 12, 2022)

Nevermind I beat the ao12 by 0.01 now:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-12
avg of 12: 11.02

Time List:
1. 10.77 B' F D2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 L F2 U' R2 F D L' B2 D 
2. 11.25 B U' L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R' D2 B R B' F L R 
3. 11.05 B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F L2 D' B2 R' D' L2 D' R' 
4. 11.20 L' D' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R U' F L2 R F' R2 U' 
5. 11.90 D' R F2 L D2 U2 R F2 R B2 U2 L2 B' U' L2 U L2 R U' B2 
6. 11.82 F' R2 B R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 U' B R' B' D B' D2 F2 L2 
7. (12.62) U R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L D' U L B L R' F' L2 
8. (9.13) U' B2 L2 U2 B F D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 R B U F' D' U' F D' 
9. 9.88 L F2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 R' F2 R F' L2 D F2 L R U2 L2 F 
10. 9.39 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L F2 R B' L D' U2 B' U2 
11. 10.98 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R D2 L' D B D' B2 F' L F' 
12. 11.93 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U R' F' U R D2 B R' B2 U2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 12, 2022)

AND AGAIN by 0.02 now it's literally 11 flat please just give it to me
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-12
avg of 12: 11.00

Time List:
1. 11.25 B U' L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R' D2 B R B' F L R 
2. 11.05 B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F L2 D' B2 R' D' L2 D' R' 
3. 11.20 L' D' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R U' F L2 R F' R2 U' 
4. 11.90 D' R F2 L D2 U2 R F2 R B2 U2 L2 B' U' L2 U L2 R U' B2 
5. 11.82 F' R2 B R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 U' B R' B' D B' D2 F2 L2 
6. (12.62) U R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L D' U L B L R' F' L2 
7. (9.13) U' B2 L2 U2 B F D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 R B U F' D' U' F D' 
8. 9.88 L F2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 R' F2 R F' L2 D F2 L R U2 L2 F 
9. 9.39 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L F2 R B' L D' U2 B' U2 
10. 10.98 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R D2 L' D B D' B2 F' L F' 
11. 11.93 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U R' F' U R D2 B R' B2 U2 
12. 10.55 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' U' L2 F2 U2 B' R' B' U2 B2 R U'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 12, 2022)

Sub 11.6 ao50


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-12
avg of 50: 11.56
Time List:
1. 10.53 U' R L' U L2 D2 R' F B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U F2 B
2. (14.23) U2 L2 F2 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F U L D2 B' L F' L U2
3. 11.10 L2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 L2 F L2 D L' R' B D2 L B' F2 U2
4. 11.42 B D B2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U R2 B' R' D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B L2
5. 11.10 U' F' R' D' B U R2 L' F U R2 U L2 U' D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U'
6. 11.94 B U2 F2 L B2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L' D' L' F' D2 U R' B F'
7. 11.62 U B2 U2 B2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 U' F D F' U B U L'
8. 11.05 D2 R' L' U2 F D F R B D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' B2 D2 R'
9. 11.62 U2 R' L' B U2 F D2 L' B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U
10. 13.63 U2 B2 U2 B D2 B R2 D2 F D2 L2 B' D' U2 L2 F2 R' D' B2 R' F'
11. 11.63 R U2 R U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L2 R B2 U B2 L2 F U F L' F2 L'
12. 10.95 U F2 R2 B' L2 F2 D' R D2 F D2 B L2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U
13. 10.72 F R' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 F' R F' D2 F' L2 D B2
14. 11.54 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 F D U2 B2 L F' R D U' R
15. 12.24 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D' L D2 R F' D R2 U R2 B
16. 12.29 R F' U2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 F' D B' F' U L' R2
17. 11.87 U' B D R' F2 U' B R B' U F D2 F2 B D2 L2 B R2 F D2 R2
18. (14.42) D' L2 D R2 B2 D L2 D F2 D2 F2 R B D' U' F R' U R2 B F2
19. 10.79 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F D2 F D2 R' F U' F' D L' D F' L2 B'
20. 11.74 F2 B2 U2 D L' D F' B' L2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 D'
21. 12.00 U R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 U R' D F L' D' F D B' U' L'
22. 10.45 U R2 F2 B2 R' D' L2 F U B' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B'
23. 13.72 L' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 F D2 L' U2 B' U' R F D2 B2
24. 11.30 L2 R F2 D2 L2 F L2 B' U2 F' U2 F L' R' D' B' D2 F R' F'
25. 12.82 F2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 D B2 F U R B' R2 D
26. 9.97 U' L' U F' D B2 L' B R F2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 R U' B'
27. 11.93 L' D2 B' L U' R2 D' B R F2 D2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2
28. 10.92 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 B' R2 D L U' L' R' B' U F
29. 12.60 U2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L F' R B U L' R' D' R' F
30. 10.38 U' D2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L' D R' F' R2 B L2
31. 10.94 D2 F B U' B2 L B' R F R2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 R2
32. 13.14 F2 U2 D F R2 B R' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B' L2
33. 12.08 R' D2 L' B2 R D2 L2 R' B2 D2 B2 F D' R2 U' L' F' L' B F
34. 10.77 B' F D2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 L F2 U' R2 F D L' B2 D
35. 11.25 B U' L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R' D2 B R B' F L R
36. 11.05 B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F L2 D' B2 R' D' L2 D' R'
37. 11.20 L' D' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R U' F L2 R F' R2 U'
38. 11.90 D' R F2 L D2 U2 R F2 R B2 U2 L2 B' U' L2 U L2 R U' B2
39. 11.82 F' R2 B R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 U' B R' B' D B' D2 F2 L2
40. 12.62 U R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L D' U L B L R' F' L2
41. (9.13) U' B2 L2 U2 B F D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 R B U F' D' U' F D'
42. (9.88) L F2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 R' F2 R F' L2 D F2 L R U2 L2 F
43. (9.39) U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L F2 R B' L D' U2 B' U2
44. 10.98 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R D2 L' D B D' B2 F' L F'
45. 11.93 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U R' F' U R D2 B R' B2 U2
46. 10.55 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' U' L2 F2 U2 B' R' B' U2 B2 R U'
47. (13.97) D2 L' F D2 F D B L' F2 L U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 B' U'
48. 10.93 R F2 L R2 D B2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L U' L' F' D' L2
49. 12.83 F' R2 B2 D' F2 D U' L2 U F2 D2 B2 L' U2 F' R' U' L2 R' B
50. 10.62 L U2 F2 L' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R B D R' D2 L' U F U2 F2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 12, 2022)

So, at the end of today's eventful session, my ao1000 is now down to 12.43. If I keep this up I'll be sub-12 in about a week and a half.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey are you going to any comps soon?


Unfortunately there aren't any comps here in the UK for at least 2 months so no. It does mean I'll break my PRs no problem at my next comp though so that's nice.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 14, 2022)

I made the realisation a long time ago that my A perms were reaaally slow, but just did nothing about it. My issue with the standard x RUD x' A perms is that, no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't lefty D2 flick, so I had these massive regrips to do righty D2s instead.
I have finally decided to do something about it, and switched to the LUD A perms, which are so much more fun and faster for me!
I'm also going to change my Nb to the rUFD alg, because it is currently my slowest alg and I need to iron out these inconsistencies.
So not only am I changing those PLLs (making me finally happy with my PLL algs and execution), but I'm also going to run through my OLLs and try out other algs when I find a slow one. I feel like I'm not as fast in LL as I could (or rather _should_) be, so this will help a lot: as most of my bad solves are getting screwed over on LL by either encountering bad cases or just turning badly and locking up because my algs are not up to it.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 15, 2022)

Alright, here is my alg sheet for LL (I have left out dot OLLs because I'm getting better algs for them). If you notice anything that could be better, let me know!
 my algs


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> For A Perms I have an alg which goes like this (also RUD but completely different)
> Aa (headlights at front): R' D R U' R' D' R U' R' D R U2 R' D' R
> Ab (headlights at left): R' D R U2 R' D' R U R' D R U R' D' R
> These algs are longer than the standard algs for A Perm, but they are extremely fast to execute once you're familiar with it. I can easily sub 1.5 or even sub 1 these algs.
> ...


The RUD A perms I have put in the alt algs column of the spreadsheet, and I use them sometimes. Fat J perm is probably not viable for the same reasons as fat T perm, but it's a cool little thing.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 16, 2022)

I have found some algs for my dots, and have put them in the spreadsheet.
The algs are:
OLL 1: R U' R2 D' r U' r' D R2 U R'
OLL 2: R' U2 L F' L' U2 L F L' U2 R
OLL 3: r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U M'
OLL 4: l L2 U' L U' l' U2 l U' M'
OLL 17: F R' F' R2 r' U R U' R' U' M'
OLL 18: R U2 R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' r'
OLL 19: r' R U R U R' U' M' R' F R F' (no change)
OLL 20: r' R U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r' (no change)

Particularly OLLs 1-4 are way better than before (and are not the standard alg by a long shot according to algdb).


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 16, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I have found some algs for my dots, and have put them in the spreadsheet.
> The algs are:
> OLL 1: R U' R2 D' r U' r' D R2 U R'
> OLL 2: R' U2 L F' L' U2 L F L' U2 R
> ...


For OLL 2, you can actually use the exact same alg as OLL 1, just change the U' to U:
R U' R2 D' r U r' D R2 U 2'
You do this alg with the 1x1x3 bar facing you if I remember correctly.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> For OLL 2, you can actually use the exact same alg as OLL 1, just change the U' to U:
> R U' R2 D' r U r' D R2 U 2'
> You do this alg with the 1x1x3 bar facing you if I remember correctly.


I was considering that but prefer the alg outlined there, I could put it in the alt algs section to avoid AUF


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 17, 2022)

Another couple alg changes:
OLL 34 from the RUFB (How) alg to F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r'
OLL 36 from the RUl alg to L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 17, 2022)

Was doing some OH and got a really lucky PB single:
27.09 L2 D' L2 F2 L' F2 U B D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 U R2 L2

No recon because I can't OH lol


----------



## Timona (Apr 18, 2022)

Can you put ur alg sheet link in your signature?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> Can you put ur alg sheet link in your signature?


Done.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 18, 2022)

I realised that the inverse of the RUSf P-shape OLL makes a pretty nice alt alg for OLL 40 (f R' F' R U R U' R' S')
Also, wide sexy sledge (r U r' U' r' F r F') solves an F2L case (saves one move over U / U' sledge sexy) which I didn't know so that's cool ig.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 18, 2022)

I've decided to learn CPEOLL for OH, and maybe I'll learn full 2GLL at some point to go with it. It's only 18 algs (actually it's only 11 because EO solved cases are pointless and symmetry exists) so it won't take too long, and it will make OH LL much more fun for me.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 19, 2022)

This will probably be my final alg change for a while:
OLL 52 from RUFy alg to R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R
Fingertricks are weird but they're really fast when done well.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Yo nice I like this alg! OLL 52 was one of the line OLLs I didn't memorize yet because I couldn't find a nice alg for it. This alg looks like an F perm's start and end without the middle lol.


Btw for the fingertricks if you want to use this alg, it works from home grip and you do the first F' w/ right index. But yea this alg is much better than the RUFy thingy. I guess this means all my LL algs are rotationless now (besides A & E perms but they don't count)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 20, 2022)

Because I have changed my algs to be actually good, I think it's time to consider what's next. Of course I'm continuing work on F2L lookahead / tricks, cross + 1, and slowly becoming DCN (although I don't practice this too much yet); but I also want to learn some useful algs like easy OLLCPs and VLS tricks. 
So yep that's the plan. I've got school starting tomorrow which, as I've said before, means I can cube a lot because of break times and my family not asking me to spend time with them (lol). I will be working on 3x3 2H and OH for the time being, and also 4x4 once I feel relatively fast at OH.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 20, 2022)

Has anyone who has learnt a decent chunk of either set (OLLCP or VLS) got advice on which subsets are worth it? My initial thoughts are:
OLLCP: H / Pi CLLs (H better)
VLS: most of WV, VLS UF & maybe UL

Also for any VLS cases should I learn the mirrors for the left side too? It would double the alg count (because mirrors are NOT free algs), but I'd be willing to if it's a good idea.


----------



## Timona (Apr 20, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Has anyone who has learnt a decent chunk of either set (OLLCP or VLS) got advice on which subsets are worth it? My initial thoughts are:
> OLLCP: H / Pi CLLs (H better)
> VLS: most of WV, VLS UF & maybe UL
> 
> Also for any VLS cases should I learn the mirrors for the left side too? It would double the alg count (because mirrors are NOT free algs), but I'd be willing to if it's a good idea.


VLS, learn the ones with easy recognition.
Take note of all the cases that cancel into OLL, use cuberoot for that, their alg sheet is amazing
For dots cases, I always U2 Sledge U2 Sledge into an Edges oriented case for either COLL or ZBLL
UF cases, I always sledge into Edges Oriented OLL
WV, learn all, its so easy

That's all I have, ur better than me so take my advice with a grain of salt.



rowe.cubing.com | RLS


----------



## Garf (Apr 20, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Has anyone who has learnt a decent chunk of either set (OLLCP or VLS) got advice on which subsets are worth it? My initial thoughts are:
> OLLCP: H / Pi CLLs (H better)
> VLS: most of WV, VLS UF & maybe UL
> 
> Also for any VLS cases should I learn the mirrors for the left side too? It would double the alg count (because mirrors are NOT free algs), but I'd be willing to if it's a good idea.


Know full COLL, WV, 3-4 VLS cases, and am starting full PLL for megamnx.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 22, 2022)

I improved my ao1000 all the way down to 12.32 today, that's about it.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 22, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I improved my ao1000 all the way down to 12.32 today, that's about it.


Well actually, I realised that I got a sub-9 earlier (great time for me) so decided to post it here, checked the solve number, and it was #11000! What a nice coincidence. Getting closer to 11111 solves so look out for that.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-22
single: 8.67

Time List:
1. 8.67 L2 F D2 L F' B U' R U L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 B

(sub-9 #17)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 22, 2022)

After watching some of J perm's F2L tricks playlist, and thinking about my own solves, I think my main issue is inefficiency in F2L. Some cases I rotate where I might not need to, and others take too many moves and hinder my lookahead. So, I'm going to review all of my F2L solutions and fix the bad ones, hopefully it'll produce some much smoother, more efficient solves and with time it will help towards sub-10!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 24, 2022)

New PB single!!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-24
single: 7.52

Time List:
1. 7.52 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 R B2 L B2 F2 D U2 B F U' L' R2 U2 B'

Recon coming soon

Edit: recon:
x2 y R' L D' L B' R B D2 // Cross
R U' R' // Pair #1
U R' U' R // Pair #2
U2 L' U L2 U' L' // Pair #3
U L' U' L U L' U' L // Pair #4
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
R2 U' S' U2 SU' R2 U' // PLL

// 45 STM, 5.98 TPS
Sub-8 fullstep pretty nice
 acn 
Edit edit: fixed recon errors


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 24, 2022)

Solve #11111 done in 11.1 seconds (couldn't be bothered to wait 30 minutes for 11:11am though)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-24
single: 11.17

Time List:
1. 11.17 U' R' F2 U D F B2 L B R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 24, 2022)

After today's session, my ao1000 is now 12.14, I got a sub-11.6 ao100, that awesome PB single, and a bunch of sub-10 and sub-9 singles. I'm so close to sub-12 now, and then I can start pushing for the main goal: sub-10


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 25, 2022)

Sub-7 fail

B' F2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 L' D2 L B F2 R' U2 L

x2 D R2 D' F' L F' // X-cross
L' U L // Pair #2
y L' U L U' L' U L // Pair #3
U2 R' U' R // Pair #4
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F' // PLL
// Locked up on Nb


----------



## Timona (Apr 25, 2022)

What's ur main cube?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 25, 2022)

Timona said:


> What's ur main cube?


WRM 2021


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 25, 2022)

After today:
ao1000 = 12.04
Sub-7 fail
Tonnes of sub-10 singles

I'm feeling really happy about my improvement recently, clearly doing 1/2 weeks of untimed practice is the way to go when I hit an improvement wall (~sub-13 for me). I even looked at my time graph and there is a steep downward slope recently which looks really out of place compared to my sub-15 days which took more than a month to get out of.
I'll be sub-12 by tomorrow or day after tomorrow for sure, and then I'll probably learn a bunch of new stuff and do untimed practice once again.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 25, 2022)

I just realised I've never tried downsolving before, so I think I'm gonna see how low my PB scramble can go (same solution ofc)! My goal is sub-5.


----------



## Timona (Apr 25, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I just realised I've never tried downsolving before, so I think I'm gonna see how low my PB scramble can go (same solution ofc)! My goal is sub-5.


First time hearing about downsolving, good luck lol


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 26, 2022)

W- wait hang on a sec...
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-26
avg of 12: 10.93

Time List:
1. 10.72 L U2 B2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 F L D' L F' U2 R F U2 
2. 10.55 F' L U' B2 L' F L2 U' L2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 
3. 11.28 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F2 D2 U' L B L2 U2 B' U L2 F 
4. 11.57 B' R F2 B' D2 B D L' R2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 R' 
5. 12.40 F' L' U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D U L2 U B2 U R' F2 U2 B R U2 R' 
6. (12.85) R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' U' L2 F R' D' F' L' B2 F' 
7. 10.78 B' R U' R2 B' D B L2 D' B2 U2 R' L' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R U2 
8. 10.10 R2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 L F2 U' R' U' R2 D U2 
9. 11.60 D' R2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 B R' B R' B2 L U' L D R' 
10. 10.17 L' F2 R2 D2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 D R' B2 D F D2 U2 B' R 
11. (9.67) R2 L2 F L2 B D' B R F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 R' 
12. 10.14 D R' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 R' D F' R' F' R B' U' R

APPARENTLY I got this without even noticing yesterday. First sub-11 ao12 yay!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 26, 2022)

Sub-12!!


----------



## goidlon (Apr 27, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Sub-7 fail
> 
> B' F2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 L' D2 L B F2 R' U2 L
> 
> ...


Hey, I just wanted to point out something I noticed in your solution that probably could have gotten rid of that lock up and made it a faster solve in general, 

Your solutions for the X-cross and pair #2 are good but there was something on your 3rd pair that you could have done better, instead of doing y L' U L U' L' U L you could have done R U R' U' F R' F' R, then you would do a y' U' L' U L for your 4th pair. Now for oll you can do U2 M' U M U2 M' U M. Then you have an Rb perm which is a much easier algorithm to complete than a Nb perm.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 27, 2022)

goidlon said:


> Hey, I just wanted to point out something I noticed in your solution that probably could have gotten rid of that lock up and made it a faster solve in general,
> 
> Your solutions for the X-cross and pair #2 are good but there was something on your 3rd pair that you could have done better, instead of doing y L' U L U' L' U L you could have done R U R' U' F R' F' R, then you would do a y' U' L' U L for your 4th pair. Now for oll you can do U2 M' U M U2 M' U M. Then you have an Rb perm which is a much easier algorithm to complete than a Nb perm.


I also found that swapping pairs 3 & 4 gives a worse OLL but a Ja which is very consistent. Unfortunately you can't change what happens in the heat of the moment, in an ideal world I would've been able to predict and avoid diag CP.
Also, I generally try to avoid doing hedgeslammers in the F2L solutions for now because I find them a little awkward compared to just rotating (same goes for f/f' R/R'/R2 f/f' to avoid rotating, it's a little awkward)


----------



## goidlon (Apr 27, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I also found that swapping pairs 3 & 4 gives a worse OLL but a Ja which is very consistent. Unfortunately you can't change what happens in the heat of the moment, in an ideal world I would've been able to predict and avoid diag CP.
> Also, I generally try to avoid doing hedgeslammers in the F2L solutions for now because I find them a little awkward compared to just rotating (same goes for f/f' R/R'/R2 f/f' to avoid rotating, it's a little awkward)


Cool, I would just recommend constantly working on small things like sledges and wide moves in f2l so that when the time comes you can make amazing use out of any scramble that you see


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 27, 2022)

goidlon said:


> Cool, I would just recommend constantly working on small things like sledges and wide moves in f2l so that when the time comes you can make amazing use out of any scramble that you see


Yup, it's all part of the F2L improvement I need to have for sub-10 so gotta keep experimenting!
(Also I am now doing untimed practice for a while-ish now so hopefully when I come back to timing solves again I will have a big improvement spike)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 27, 2022)

Oh btw how do you guys fingertrick the M move in OLL 28 (r U R' U' M U R U' R')
I'm doing it with my right pinkie but it can be a little inconsistent.


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 27, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Oh btw how do you guys fingertrick the M move in OLL 28 (r U R' U' M U R U' R')
> I'm doing it with my right pinkie but it can be a little inconsistent.


I do r' R

At least it's very consistent.


----------



## Timona (Apr 27, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Oh btw how do you guys fingertrick the M move in OLL 28 (r U R' U' M U R U' R')
> I'm doing it with my right pinkie but it can be a little inconsistent.


Right Ring Finger


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 28, 2022)

Doing M moves in an RU alg is actually pretty hard for me because my other fingers are busy elsewhere and can't hold the cube in the normal position to do M. I just do r' R, same as bulkocuber.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 28, 2022)

I just realised it wasn't right pinkie it was left pinkie I use which is even stranger lol. I'll try some other fingers and see what happens, r' R just wastes a move although it is very consistent.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Apr 28, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Oh btw how do you guys fingertrick the M move in OLL 28 (r U R' U' M U R U' R')
> I'm doing it with my right pinkie but it can be a little inconsistent.


left ring


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 1, 2022)

Alright so a little update because you won't be seeing any timed progress for a bit...
I spent a while today trying to force X-cross / cross + 1, choosing between white/yellow cross because I want to be x2y CN. I'm getting better at knowing where the pieces will be, but I'm not able to do it with my eyes closed or under 15 seconds yet, which will probably take a lot of practice.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 1, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Alright so a little update because you won't be seeing any timed progress for a bit...
> I spent a while today trying to force X-cross / cross + 1, choosing between white/yellow cross because I want to be x2y CN. I'm getting better at knowing where the pieces will be, but I'm not able to do it with my eyes closed or under 15 seconds yet, which will probably take a lot of practice.


In one of Jperm's videos he said when he was starting to practice predicting first pair or xcross it took him around 1:30 to inspect. He said don't try to do it in 15 seconds, just take however long you would like to inspect. Then try starting to reduce your inspection time until you can do it under 15 seconds.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> In one of Jperm's videos he said when he was starting to practice predicting first pair or xcross it took him around 1:30 to inspect. He said don't try to do it in 15 seconds, just take however long you would like to inspect. Then try starting to reduce your inspection time until you can do it under 15 seconds.


someone said this: if Jperm asked you to jump of the bridge would you? 

anyway your right


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 2, 2022)

I just lubed my springs with lunar (my only lube) and it's so much quieter and softer I love it.
On the topic of lube, lunar can be a little fast sometimes, and I am running out, so I have ordered some martian (from scs because no UK cube shop or thecubicle (faster delivery for me) had it in stock) which is a little more controlled and longer lasting.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 3, 2022)

I have kept on going with the cross + 1 practice, and I have a question:
So, the way I do cross + 1 is finding a corner that goes to the top layer, then tracking the pair. But what do I do if no corners will end up in the top? This has a 1/16 chance of happening I think so it's relatively common.

Do I try and change the cross, which would waste a lot of time as finding out that no corners are in the top layer takes time?
Or do I just go with it, pick a corner and track the pair?
OR do I switch to yellow cross and hope the 1/256 chance that those corners are also in the bottom layer doesn't happen?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 3, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I have kept on going with the cross + 1 practice, and I have a question:
> So, the way I do cross + 1 is finding a corner that goes to the top layer, then tracking the pair. But what do I do if no corners will end up in the top? This has a 1/16 chance of happening I think so it's relatively common.
> 
> Do I try and change the cross, which would waste a lot of time as finding out that no corners are in the top layer takes time?
> ...


Is your cross + 1 practice predicting first pair after cross or x-cross?
If it is just predicting first pair, then maybe try to predict a corner's orientation in the bottom layer. Then track its corresponding edge. If you main white-crosses, I wouldn't suggest you do that (especially in a comp) because that will waste huge amounts of inspection time, and you might not be able to track the yellow corner and edge unless you want a +2 or DNF.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 4, 2022)

Alright, the martian arrived so I cleaned my cube (which btw took a toothbrush and 3 paper towels because there was so much gunk) and put it in and I have to say, this is the best I have ever felt any cube ever.
It's got the buttery smooth GAN feel but it's more stable and controllable, definitely switching to martian.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 5, 2022)

@IsThatA4x4 How do you enable CStimer to show ao50? Mine only goes from ao12 to ao100


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 5, 2022)

1. Click on settings
2. click on statistics
3. Scroll down until you see Statistical Indicators
4. Choose whatever option you want. I use 3 but you are probably on 1


----------



## Imsoosm (May 5, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> 1. Click on settings
> 2. click on statistics
> 3. Scroll down until you see Statistical Indicators
> 4. Choose whatever option you want. I use 3 but you are probably on 1


Oooh thanks.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Oooh thanks.


You can also set custom ones (I set mo3, ao5, ao12, ao50, ao100, ao1000 which I don't think is an option)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 5, 2022)

Criteria for doing timed solves again:
- Able to plan cross + 1 in most if not all scrambles
- Dual colour neutral with equal speed on both white and yellow
- Happy with my F2L cases


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 8, 2022)

I guess I should list everything I am learning / want to learn in the future (in no particular order)
- Cross + 1
- Dual CN
- CP prediction during OLL
- Easy LS cases for OLL manipulation / skip
- Easy OLLCPs / 1LLLs
- Full TUL ZBLL
- Easy ZBLS cases to allow me to get a ZBLL more often
- OLL prediction during LS
- Pseudoslotting
If I can do all of that I'll be very fast lol...


----------



## Timona (May 8, 2022)

What do you average rn?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 8, 2022)

Timona said:


> What do you average rn?


Sub-12, will hopefully be sub-11.5/sub-11 when I start timing again.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 13, 2022)

How do you test for a stripped screw? My 3x3 seems to (although it might just be me) have loosened itself!
If there's a stripped screw, the faces won't be equal tightness, so I'll find it really hard to set the screws to the same depth when I tighten it later.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 13, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> How do you test for a stripped screw? My 3x3 seems to (although it might just be me) have loosened itself!
> If there's a stripped screw, the faces won't be equal tightness, so I'll find it really hard to set the screws to the same depth when I tighten it later.


Alright, I think I do not have a stripped screw/core, although while testing screw depth on all sides, I found out that I had set red/orange to 45 degrees too loose, not much of a difference but it is a little noticable.

Also mgc 4x4 + many drops of martian = god tier, I got a PB single with no luck (apart from no parity), even though I barely ever do 4x4:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-13
single: 1:12.41

Time List:
1. 1:12.41 U2 R' B L2 U' D2 F' U2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R F' L Rw2 U B' Rw2 B F' U F' Uw2 Fw2 F' B' Rw' U' L Fw2 R2 Uw' F' Rw2 R' Fw F' Uw' Fw2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 21, 2022)

Believe it or not, RUS Ub is even cooler than RUS Ua, and can be done from homegrip.
I'm considering using it in solves just like Ua to become certified swag.
(R2' U R2 S R2' S' U' R2)


----------



## Imsoosm (May 21, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Believe it or not, RUS Ub is even cooler than RUS Ua, and can be done from homegrip.
> I'm considering using it in solves just like Ua to become certified swag.
> (R2' U R2 S R2' S' U' R2)


imo not as good as Ua on fingertricks though
I came up with a Ub alg, it's basically two RUS Ua with cancellations, but I think it has better fingertricks. (more moves though)
R2 U' S' U2' S U2 S' U2 S U' R2 (follow the U2 and U2' for the good fingertrick)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> imo not as good as Ua on fingertricks though
> I have come up with a Ub alg, it's basically two RUS Ua with cancellations, but I think it has better fingertricks. (more moves though)
> R2 U' S' U2' S U2 S' U2 S U' R2 (follow the U2 and U2' for the good fingertrick)


I think the Ub fingertricks are as good, but a lot harder:
/Home grip/ R2' U (w/ left index) R2 S (w/ right index) R2' S' (w/ left index) U' (w/ right ring finger) R2

There are no overworks or regrips, it's just a bit fiddly (?)

There's definitely reason to use both:
*Movecount*
Ub - 12 QSTM, 8 STM
Ua x2 - 16 QSTM, 11 STM

*Other*
- Ua x2 is _much _easier
- But Ua x2 requires a small regrip

I'm gonna stick with the shorter alg, I just have to practice the alg constantly (it took me over an hour to get Ua alone up to speed)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 25, 2022)

Decided to practice the RUS U perms on cstimer, here are my PBs after about 45 mins of straight grinding:

RUS Ua: 0.43 (7/0.43= 16.27 TPS)
RUS Ub: 0.65 (8/0.68=12.30 TPS)

Bear in mind these are not framecounted, because I can't be bothered to do that, but these would probably be faster if I framecounted them.

Edit: RUS Ub: 0.58 (8/0.58= 13.79 TPS)
Edit edit: RUS Ub: 0.54 (8/0.54= 14.81 TPS)
Again: RUS Ub: 0.53 (8/0.53= 15.09 TPS)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 26, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Decided to practice the RUS U perms on cstimer, here are my PBs after about 45 mins of straight grinding:
> 
> RUS Ua: 0.43 (7/0.43= 16.27 TPS)
> RUS Ub: 0.65 (8/0.68=12.30 TPS)
> ...


Idk what framecounted WB is for these but if I'm close enough I might go for them.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 26, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Idk what framecounted WB is for these but if I'm close enough I might go for them.


What is framecounted?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What is framecounted?


You record a video, then count the number of frames you executed the alg, then divide the number of frames by the fps:
E.g. 15 frames at 30 fps = 15/30 = 0.5s


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 26, 2022)

HOLY WHAT sub-0.5 Ub!!
RUS Ub: 0.48 (8/0.48=16.67 TPS)
Higher tps than my Ua lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 26, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Idk what framecounted WB is for these but if I'm close enough I might go for them.


Brian sun got 0.40 frame counted on ua and @zzoomer got 0.46 frame counted in ub if im not wrong


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 26, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Brian sun got 0.40 frame counted on ua and @zzoomer got 0.46 frame counted in ub if im not wrong


I looked on yt, brian has a 0.333 Ua and some other guy has a 0.433 Ub
I recorded like a 15 ish second clip of Ua's at school, and I'm gonna framecount them when i get home.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 26, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Decided to practice the RUS U perms on cstimer, here are my PBs after about 45 mins of straight grinding:
> 
> RUS Ua: 0.43 (7/0.43= 16.27 TPS)
> RUS Ub: 0.65 (8/0.68=12.30 TPS)
> ...


They would almost certainly be slower when framecounted. That's how it usually is.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 26, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I looked on yt, brian has a 0.333 Ua and some other guy has a 0.433 Ub
> I recorded like a 15 ish second clip of Ua's at school, and I'm gonna framecount them when i get home.


Best was 15 frames (0.5s)
VLC media player has a weird glitch where it just doesn't let you frame advance randomly, and you have to jump back. Makes doing this very annoying.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 26, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> They would almost certainly be slower when framecounted. That's how it usually is.


Ah, makes sense. ig I thought that timer stops would be an issue.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 31, 2022)

Ok, so the plan now is to do some all around practice, because I have my second comp in July: Norwich Open 2022!
I'm doing 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, here is a list of stuff:

*2x2*
- Method: Ortega
- Predict OLL and bottom CP in <15s
- Work on predicting PBL during OLL

*3x3*
- Method: CFOP (ofc)
- Continue work on predicting first pair
- Drill LL algs

*4x4*
- Method: Yau
- This is interesting here, because there is a cutoff of 1:15 for this event. I currently average ~1:20 - 1:25, so I need to get below that 1:15 threshold.
- Work on cross edges
- Learn better OLL parity alg
- Work on predicting OLL / PLL after parity
- Get quicker at recognising special 3-2-3 cases.

Hopefully I can get this todo list done, it's gonna be a fun journey! Of course, if I'm not fast enough to register, this is all irrelevant, but that shouldn't happen _riiight? _


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 1, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Ok, so the plan now is to do some all around practice, because I have my second comp in July: Norwich Open 2022!
> I'm doing 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, here is a list of stuff:
> 
> *2x2*
> ...


What times for 2x2 and 3x3 would you hope to get in the comp? (single+average)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What times for 2x2 and 3x3 would you hope to get in the comp? (single+average)


I may improve by then, but:
2x2: sub-5 average, sub-3 single maybe
3x3: sub-12/13 average, sub-10 single (hopefully)
Again, I don't want to set unrealistic goals for the comp. What I did last time worked well.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 2, 2022)

Solve 1 WHAT THE HECK
Edit: it's a PB single (so is solve 2, 4, and 5)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 2, 2022)

Also, squan PB in the weekly of 26.60! PB by 19 seconds!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 2, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Solve 1 WHAT THE HECK
> Edit: it's a PB single (so is solve 2, 4, and 5)View attachment 19482


@bulkocuber whoops I forgot to add the picture


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 11, 2022)

Update, because I still haven't been doing timed stuff, but I haven't made much progress otherwise; I should probably just quickly explain what I've been up to, and where I'm heading.
Okay first, why I haven't practiced as much recently:
I finished my end of year exams a couple weeks ago, so as you can imagine I focused more time on revising the weeks before and just did a couple solves a day, to keep consistent. I've also been having busier weekends recently too, so I couldn't cube as much.

Now, where I am heading: 
I have no exams for a while now, and I'm gonna have a lot more free time, especially with summer holidays being very imminent. I've got the comp in July, so I'll just keep up with that, and continue with my usual 3x3 stuff like cross + 1.
At some point, I'll begin the grind to sub-10!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 11, 2022)

Thought this was a 1:2x.xx before I looked at the timer...
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-11
single: 1:02.49
Time List:
1. 1:02.49 U D2 F' B2 U F2 D' L' B U2 F2 L2 F2 U D' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 Uw2 L U2 Fw2 D' U R' U Fw2 R' Fw2 L' Fw U' R' B D' Fw R' Fw2 Uw L2 Fw' R2
(PB single)
Sub-1 soon!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 12, 2022)

Got an 8.9 while doing "chill turning" as people call it on stackmat for F2L practice which is interesting...
Also, my LSLL averages 4.5-5 seconds, should that be faster considering I'm sub-12 now?
Also got a sub-4 F2L on stackmat earlier while practicing just F2L which is kinda nuts


----------



## lawofthecube (Jun 12, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Got an 8.9 while doing "chill turning" as people call it on stackmat for F2L practice which is interesting...
> Also, my LSLL averages 4.5-5 seconds, should that be faster considering I'm sub-12 now?
> Also got a sub-4 F2L on stackmat earlier while practicing just F2L which is kinda nuts



Do you have a video of you doing a solve?


----------



## lawofthecube (Jun 12, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Yeah, tbh Tymon would be so much better if he didn't do any ZBLL or ZBLS tricks. He's not doing himself any favors. It's better just to do LL in two steps instead of one. The fact that he turns bad OLL's into a ZBLL is even more repulsive, really just put your years of those stupid Pseudo techniques (Pseudo God, really Tymon?) and those LL influencing away. You're better off using plain old OLL and PLL for CFOP LL. It's called CFOP not PCFZ.



Since you like regular CFOP, do you feel that COLL is also not necessary or do you like it and find it applicable on some solves? I noticed that most people use COLL without the sune's so it's only like 30 extra algs...

Or any other subsets?


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 12, 2022)

lawofthecube said:


> Since you like regular CFOP, do you feel that COLL is also not necessary or do you like it and find it applicable on some solves? I noticed that most people use COLL without the sune's so it's only like 30 extra algs...


TCC seems to be dead ().
Almost everyone agrees sune COLL are not worth it and I personally think that COLL doesn't really save much time: longer recognition into a worse alg to get a better (not even always) PLL. I'd just learn how to avoid diag PLLs; however, the recognition is useful for OLL to PLL transition. ZBLL is a lot cooler but that's just my personal opinion (probably wrong for you) and you should learn whatever you want and whatever is more fun for you.


----------



## lawofthecube (Jun 12, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> TCC seems to be dead ().
> Almost everyone agrees sune COLL are not worth it and I personally think that COLL doesn't really save much time: longer recognition into a worse alg to get a better (not even always) PLL. I'd just learn how to avoid diag PLLs; however, the recognition is useful for OLL to PLL transition. ZBLL is a lot cooler but that's just my personal opinion (probably wrong for you) and you should learn whatever you want and whatever is more fun for you.



Thanks for your answer but what is TCC...lol


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 12, 2022)

lawofthecube said:


> Thanks for your answer but what is TCC...lol


TCC is @TheCubingCuber347


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 12, 2022)

lawofthecube said:


> Do you have a video of you doing a solve?


I barely ever record solves, but I have a sub-9 on cam from a couple months ago (hand scramble, stackmat), this link should work? https://www.dropbox.com/s/3o0axmm3r804qmd/IMG_1118.MOV?dl=0
Edit: Name reveal :O
Also, yes my desk is disorganised as heck, and yes, the framing is bad.


----------



## lawofthecube (Jun 12, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I barely ever record solves, but I have a sub-9 on cam from a couple months ago (hand scramble, stackmat), this link should work? https://www.dropbox.com/s/3o0axmm3r804qmd/IMG_1118.MOV?dl=0
> Edit: Name reveal :O
> Also, yes my desk is disorganised as heck, and yes, the framing is bad.



Wow, you have a really nice "almost calm/patient" style...

Desk looks fine...lol


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 12, 2022)

lawofthecube said:


> "almost calm/patient" style


Kinda, unless I have nerves, then I try to turn calmly but end up locking up every 2 seconds and getting a 15.
Also, I think I was trying to turn a _little _slower for that session, just to see what would happen, and I got 2 sub-9s so it was a success I guess.


----------



## lawofthecube (Jun 12, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Kinda, unless I have nerves, then I try to turn calmly but end up locking up every 2 seconds and getting a 15.
> Also, I think I was trying to turn a _little _slower for that session, just to see what would happen, and I got 2 sub-9s so it was a success I guess.



I think what I liked with your solve was that you seemed very present with your solving. It is quite seducing to get ahead of a solve either wanting to go faster or just being out of sync with one's mind, body and cube combination...


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-13
single: 7.47

Time List:
1. 7.47 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 B2 U' L R2 U R D2 U L2 B'

x2 y U D L F' B D2 L' D' // Cross
U2 y' L U' L2 U L // Pairs 1 & 2
U' y L' U2 L U' L' U L // Pair #3
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Pair #4
U R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R // OLL
// PLL skip
43/7.47=5.8 TPS

PB by 0.05!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-15
avg of 12: 10.77

Time List:
1. 10.52 R B2 D2 B R2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 U' L' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F 
2. 10.00 L' B' R2 F2 U F' D2 R D' R' U2 L B2 L' F2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R' 
3. 9.88 B' D' L B' D R2 U R' D' F2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U F 
4. 10.25 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B' R' D R' F' L U F' L2 D 
5. (14.00) U2 F R U' B' U2 L2 D' L' F2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 F 
6. 10.49 D F2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 L F L2 R D L2 R F2 R2 U 
7. 11.58 F' R2 B U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' D R D' R' D F2 L' F R 
8. 11.24 L' B' U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D L R U' F' D' R' B' 
9. (8.75) F2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 U2 F' L U2 L B2 U F2 D' F2 
10. 12.02 F2 D F' R D2 B' L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 R' D 
11. 11.80 F2 U' B' L2 F R2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' L U2 R' F D R2 B' 
12. 9.87 D2 F U2 B U2 F U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F D' U2 R D' B' U2 R' F'

Maybe I should start doing timed solves for real again...


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 18, 2022)

A nice mo3 (not PB)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-18
mean of 3: 9.79

Time List:
1. 11.03 R2 D B2 D2 B L2 B R2 B L2 B L2 R2 D' R' F U' R2 F' L
2. 9.63 R2 L2 D' F' L B' U R2 D F2 D2 B2 L U2 R D2 L U2 R' D2 R'
3. 8.71 R2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' L' R' D' R B F R2 U'

Edit: got a nice ao5 after
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-18
avg of 5: 10.19

Time List:
1. 9.63 R2 L2 D' F' L B' U R2 D F2 D2 B2 L U2 R D2 L U2 R' D2 R' 
2. (8.71) R2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' L' R' D' R B F R2 U' 
3. (13.80) B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' D' R D' F' L2 D' B2 U F 
4. 11.03 U2 D F D' B2 D' R2 L' B' D' R2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 
5. 9.91 L' B2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R D2 L' B2 R2 F' L' R' F' U2 L' U' F' R2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 19, 2022)

There's something I've been wanting to do for at least 8 months at this point, but I've had to keep postponing it because it's kinda time consuming...
*I want to do 1000 3x3 solves. In one sitting...*
Back when I first wanted to do this, I averaged 17, and it would've taken 10 hours (includes scramble and inspection time)
Now, I average 11, and including scramble and inspection time, it would take me 6.9 hours (no I'm not joking that's just the way it is).
With the summer holidays coming up, I might _finally _be able to find the time to do it!
But at what cost...


----------



## Timona (Jun 19, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> *But at what cost...*


You can brag about it.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 19, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> There's something I've been wanting to do for at least 8 months at this point, but I've had to keep postponing it because it's kinda time consuming...
> *I want to do 1000 3x3 solves. In one sitting...*
> Back when I first wanted to do this, I averaged 17, and it would've taken 10 hours (includes scramble and inspection time)
> Now, I average 11, and including scramble and inspection time, it would take me 6.9 hours (no I'm not joking that's just the way it is).
> ...


Your mom's probably gonna scream at you to stop that clacking noise after a few hours, and your hands are gonna start blistering


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Your mom's probably gonna scream at you to stop that clacking noise after a few hours, and your hands are gonna start blistering


Nah my parents are pretty supportive about cubing; as for the blisters, we'll see...


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-19
avg of 100: 11.29

Woaj pretty nice


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm thinking of learning a couple more COLLs (at least to avoid diag, it's getting annoying with the N perms on sub-8 or sub-9 pace). Which subsets would be a good idea? Here's what I have in mind:
I already use (incl. standard OLLs)
4/4 H
3/6 Pi
2/6 T (lefty and righty oll alg)
4/6 L (I don't like the matching colour on top ones yet, I need to practice them)
2/6 U (R2' D' [...] and R2 D [...] algs)

I want to learn full TUL COLL, is that useful? The algs don't look bad at all (this is not sarcastic for the record even though saying this makes it seem more that way...)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 2, 2022)

Got a 8.06 stackmat hand scramble single while doing some comp style timing practice
(Fullstep, X-cross), which is PB4 so that's nice.
I'm trying to get more consistent to avoid a Weston Super-Mare finals incident so I'll be working on efficiency more so that when I turn slow I can get good solutions.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 2, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> 8.06 hand scramble while doing comp style


Didn't know that was aloud.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 3, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Didn't know that was aloud.


I wouldn't count it, I didn't count a 10.6 hand scramble PB when I got that (which kinda hurt), and this is only PB4.
It's just a nice single, and I was doing some casual more chill turning solves that happened to be with a timer, so I wouldn't have been genning scrambles.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 3, 2022)

Sub 10 mo3 #3
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-03
mean of 3: 9.65

Time List:
1. 10.84 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 B' R2 D B2 L' B' F' D B2 L2
2. 8.77 B' D' B' U' D' F B2 L' B' R2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2
3. 9.34 F' L F2 R D2 B2 R U2 B2 R B' L B2 D' U2 B2 U F U'

All fullstep

Edit: also a relatively nice ao12
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-03
avg of 12: 10.81

Time List:
1. 11.34 U B2 L F' U' F L2 B' U2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U L2 
2. 10.88 R2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 F' L2 R B' R' F' L U' B' R2 F U' 
3. 10.69 U' F2 B' L F' D' B' D2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 D L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L' 
4. 10.97 D2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 B R2 B R2 F2 L' D R D2 B R U2 R' F' 
5. 10.84 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 B' R2 D B2 L' B' F' D B2 L2 
6. (8.77) B' D' B' U' D' F B2 L' B' R2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 
7. 9.34 F' L F2 R D2 B2 R U2 B2 R B' L B2 D' U2 B2 U F U' 
8. 11.35 F' U L2 F2 R D2 R F2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 B' R2 F2 D' R' U' F2 
9. 10.34 R' D' U' L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L R F' D R' B L' U L 
10. (12.89) D2 L D2 R B2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F R' B' L U2 B' D B D 
11. 12.80 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F' L B D' B' R2 B' R2 D2 
12. 9.58 B D2 U2 F' D2 U2 F D2 R2 D' B2 F' D' R B2 L2 D' B2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 3, 2022)

OOOH yes
Sub 10 ao5!
This is a huuge achievement for me.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-03
avg of 5: 9.94

Time List:
1. 9.88 R F D2 B R2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' L' F' D B' L' D B L2
2. (12.29) D B' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F U2 B' U' L F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B'
3. 9.65 F' U D2 F' B L' U F' L B2 R F2 R B2 R' D2 F2 R D2 R2 F
4. (9.05) B2 L B' L2 B D' L B' D' F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 D2
5. 10.30 F' U2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 F' D2 F D2 U' L R F' U2 R F2 R' U R2

Edit: next solve
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-03
avg of 5: 9.81

Time List:
1. (12.29) D B' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F U2 B' U' L F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B'
2. 9.65 F' U D2 F' B L' U F' L B2 R F2 R B2 R' D2 F2 R D2 R2 F
3. (9.05) B2 L B' L2 B D' L B' D' F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 D2
4. 10.30 F' U2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 F' D2 F D2 U' L R F' U2 R F2 R' U R2
5. 9.48 F D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F D R' B2 L R2 B R'

Edit edit: ao12 PB
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-03
avg of 12: 10.70

Time List:
1. 10.27 D L' D B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F U' F2 D R2 U' L
2. 10.60 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 B U2 L' B' L2 B' L2 F2 U L2
3. (13.20) L U' L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 D2 B' D R B2 F' L2 D' B'
4. 10.14 L U F R2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' F L U L' B
5. 12.30 U D2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 L' R' B R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 B
6. 9.88 R F D2 B R2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' L' F' D B' L' D B L2
7. 12.29 D B' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F U2 B' U' L F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B'
8. 9.65 F' U D2 F' B L' U F' L B2 R F2 R B2 R' D2 F2 R D2 R2 F
9. (9.05) B2 L B' L2 B D' L B' D' F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 D2
10. 10.30 F' U2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 F' D2 F D2 U' L R F' U2 R F2 R' U R2
11. 9.48 F D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F D R' B2 L R2 B R'
12. 12.11 U' F R' L2 D F2 R2 D U L2 B2 D' U2 L2 B R2 D R F' L2 U2

Edit edit edit: again
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-03
avg of 12: 10.65

Time List:
1. 9.65 F' U D2 F' B L' U F' L B2 R F2 R B2 R' D2 F2 R D2 R2 F 
2. (9.05) B2 L B' L2 B D' L B' D' F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 D2 
3. 10.30 F' U2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 F' D2 F D2 U' L R F' U2 R F2 R' U R2 
4. 9.48 F D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F D R' B2 L R2 B R' 
5. 12.11 U' F R' L2 D F2 R2 D U L2 B2 D' U2 L2 B R2 D R F' L2 U2 
6. 11.17 B2 D F L U F R' B R' U2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 
7. (12.75) D2 L' F2 B2 R' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 
8. 11.52 F2 L B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' B2 F U2 B' R U B' D F' 
9. 10.68 F' U F2 L B' U F2 L F2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D 
10. 10.77 F' D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 F R2 F R B2 F' D' B' F2 L B2 
11. 10.31 R2 U' B' R B2 L2 U D' L' U2 L' D2 F2 R L2 F2 D2 L' D2 L' 
12. 10.53 R F' L' R2 B' L2 F U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F L U B R' U2 F D'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 5, 2022)

Another nice mo3:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-05
mean of 3: 9.64

Time List:
1. 9.12 D' R U B2 U B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 L B U' B F' L' U2 
2. 11.23 L D2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' B2 D F R2 D2 B R' B D2 R2 
3. 8.57 F' D' L2 F' U B' R' F' R' B2 R2 L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 F2 B


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

What's your general average and pb ao100?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 6, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> What's your general average and pb ao100?


General average (basically my ao1000) = ~11.6 (but it's going down every day)
ao100 pb = 11.25
ao50 pb = 11.16

Like every other person, I have good and bad days, one day I'm practically sub-11 and other days I'm sitting there averaging high 11.
But I think I'm getting slightly more consistent, and I'm also being able to predict first pair a lot more often.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 8, 2022)

Been experimenting with S slice edge control for LS, and I've found some things that should allow me to skip dot practically all the time with next to no timeloss (I hope) if I combine it with sledge / hedge.



Spoiler:  Tricks



Oriented pair (RU insert)
Connected pair at the front: R' F R F' / S' R U' R' S 
Connected pair at back: S' R' U R S (super fast when S moves are done with left hand)
Separated pair at front: S' R U R' S
Separated pair at back: S' R' U R S (for some reason I execute this entire alg with my right hand but it's still fast)

Misoriented pair (yRU/FU/BU insert)
Connected pair at front: F R' F' R
Everything else is just a y rotation into oriented pair

When some edges are oriented, and you have a misoriented separated pair, you can insert it with some variation of S' R U2 R' S which will preserve EO and is rotationless



S slice inserts are also useful elsewhere, and I'm incorporating that too.

Basically this post is and advertisement for S slices


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 9, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-09
single: 59.57

Time List:
1. 59.57 R' F' R2 D2 F B U L B D R2 U D2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 Fw2 R Uw2 Rw2 F' L2 R2 Uw2 F' R L F Uw' Rw2 R' D' F R Rw' U2 R Fw Rw' Fw' Rw

Have been doing a lot of untimed 4x4 and this is my first timed solve in a while.
Instant PB and sub-1!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 11, 2022)

I have learned kite/scallop for CS on squan, what other CS cases are useful other than this to know?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm not even doing this in comp...
But it's so much fun...
*Squan PB single*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-13
single: 24.87

Time List:
1. 24.87 (0,2)/ (6,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)

Third timed solve since I picked up squan again, the only one out of the 3 to not have parity.
One-look CS, EO case I couldn't be bothered to learn, TERRIBLE CP recognition, adj/W EP.

so overall pretty average

Edit: again
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-13
single: 23.41
Time List:
1. 23.41 (0,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,-3)

1 slice to kite/scallop, weird CO, 1-1 EO, terrible recog and J/N CP, U/U EP

*EDIT EDIT:
17.33 miscramble PB (sadjjjjj)*
Soo lucky
1 slice to kite/scallop, 2 slice CO, 2 slice EP, CP skip, U/U EP

Do i count it??


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 15, 2022)

Decided to _actually _finish squan EO & CP algs, so that's nice, and I'm working on making my EP smoother with cancellations between opp/opp, adj/adj, Z, and opp/O or O/opp when i use them together.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-17
mean of 3: 9.96

Time List:
1. 9.25 D2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' F D2 R' U R U' B2 L R2 
2. 11.40 F L2 D2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B' U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B L U L2 D L' 
3. 9.22 R' D F' U' D B' D F2 R' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 L F2 R2 D L

Always refreshing to get a sub-10 mo3


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-18
single: 15.03

Time List:
1. 15.03 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/

Would've been sub-15 if I had done M2 U M2 U' M2 instead of adj/adj U2 adj/adj for the last bit of EP but oh well
0 slices to scallop/scallop
1 slice CO
3-3 EO
J/J CP
W/adj EP (I did adj/adj into Z but did Z badly)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 19, 2022)

I learned some easy CS cases, and I feel like I can now do (pretty much) every 5 slice or less case optimally, here's what I learned:
Bad fist/Fist
Muffin/Muffin
Muffin/Square
Pawn/Pawn
Shield/Shield
Shield/Square
Shield/Kite

This is on top of scallop/kite of course

I really like learning CS cases, because it has a unique property that nearly every other alg set doesn't have, which is that every single case transforms into another after one move, so all you need to know for a 5-7 slice case is what moves you need to do to set up to a 4 slicer!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 21, 2022)

*PB ao5*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-21
avg of 5: 9.55

Time List:
1. (8.93) U' R' L D' B' U L2 D' R2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 
2. 9.85 L2 D B2 R2 D U R2 F2 U R2 U L' D2 B' U F2 L2 D2 B' D R2 
3. 9.88 L' F' B' D R F2 B D R D2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 B 
4. (12.66) U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B' U F L' U B' R' D' L B2 
5. 8.93 U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 F2 R U2 R' B D2 R D F' R

Gotta get back into the swing of things with 3x3 for the comp, considering the amount of squan I've been doing th


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 23, 2022)

I just got:
*YJ MGC2 elite*
Amazing OOTB, instant main.

*Valk 3 Elite*
OOTB it's very tight, but after loosening the corner cutting is pretty good and the cube has a very airy and crunchy feel.
Not a main, but it feels quite similar to my WRM so I can warm up with it in comps.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 23, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I just got:
> *YJ MGC2 elite*
> Amazing OOTB, instant main.
> 
> ...


What 2x2 were you using before the MGC elite? I'm also planning on buying one, can you tell me a little about how the cube feels?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What 2x2 were you using before the MGC elite? I'm also planning on buying one, can you tell me a little about how the cube feels?


I had the GAN 251M leap before, the magnets were wayy too strong and the cube had a few catching issues.

For the MGC elite, it has very fast, snappy, and light turning while still being quite controllable, and can corner cut almost everywhere. It is near perfect OOTB so won't require much setup.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 23, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I just got:
> *YJ MGC2 elite*
> Amazing OOTB, instant main.
> 
> ...


I really suggest putting some time into setting up the valk elite, especially lubing the spring capsules. It makes in exponentially better.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 24, 2022)

PB single but I forgor the solution...
7.35
D R2 D L2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 D L D' L B' F' R' D2 U' L2 B

PB because good lookahead and PLL skip I had no idea it would even PB i thought it was a 10.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 24, 2022)

Nice mo3 PB:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-24
mean of 3: 9.39

Time List:
1. 10.00 F' R' L' B' L U' F L' U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 B' 
2. 9.60 R D F2 B R L' D B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L U2 R' B2 R U2 F' D' 
3. 8.58 L2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 R F R2 D' B' F2 R2 U L'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 24, 2022)

mo3 PB again
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-24
mean of 3: 9.27

Time List:
1. 9.83 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' U' L2 B D R' B2 L' F L2 
2. 8.72 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B R' B2 D' L D U' R U 
3. 9.27 L' D L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D2 U' R D' R D2 F D B U2
I want that sub-9 mo3


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 30, 2022)

Early morning ao5 (I literally just woke up) to warm up my turning before the comp today (4x4 today, 2x2 & 3x3 tomorrow):
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-30
avg of 5: 9.68

Time List:
1. 10.07 U' F B2 R D2 B2 F2 L F2 L2 R' B2 R' D' U2 R F2 R F' L2 
2. 9.07 B U R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 B L2 F' L D L' B' U F D R' 
3. (8.81) L' B R2 D R' U' L' F2 D L2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 L D 
4. (11.85) U' R F2 D2 B' L2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 B D2 F' L2 B 
5. 9.91 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' B' R F2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 30, 2022)

I just bought the Aosu WR M 4x4 at the comp and it's an instant main!
I'm getting no lockups and the cube doesn't feel stiff or unstable
Cutoff is sub 1:30 so I'll make that, I average about 1:05 right now.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 31, 2022)

Comp overview!

*2x2*
I normally average 4, but nerves and unlucky scrambles got to me and I got a 6.59 ao5, just barely missing finals.

*3x3*
Round 1: 12.40
Round 2: 11.59
Round 3: 11.11 (0.01 off PR average), top 10!!

Last time I overpracticed, but this time I got it just right, in r3 I +2ed out of getting my first official sub-10 single and sub-11 average.

*4x4*
Round 1: 1:11.26
Finals: 1:10.12

Major chokeage and lots of double parity here, but I'm loving the WRM!

*Overall*
I feel like I'm getting better at nerve control (although I still managed to drop my 2x2 lol).
I'm incredibly happy with my consistency in 3x3, and while practicing my ao1000 dropped below 11.5!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-06
single: 14.73

Time List:
1. 14.73 (-2,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-4)

Sub-15!!

Recon:
34 / -36 / -23 ##scallop/kite
/ -1-2 / -30 / ##CS
13 / -3-3 / ##OBL (EO "skip")
/ 30 / -30 / 30 / -30 / ##CP - N/J
/ -1-1 / -51 / 5-1 / 60 / 31 ##EP - opp/opp w/ bar flip (could've done it in less slices but i forgor)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 6, 2022)

At some point I crossed 300 sub-10 solves! Currently at 327
My consistency with 3x3 is going up (maybe I'll have a bulkocuber moment??), 12s are getting harder to come by (at least when I'm warmed up).


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 6, 2022)

So, I have decided, the 2 events I want to main are 3x3 and squan!
I want sub-10 on both (much closer with that for 3x3 of course) eventually

I think I'll focus a little more on squan for now, I want to refine how I do my EPs, and learn full CS.
I think after that I'll work on learning CSP, and 2-alg PBL.
This will be quite the grind!


----------



## hyn (Aug 7, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> So, I have decided, the 2 events I want to main are 3x3 and squan!
> I want sub-10 on both (much closer with that for 3x3 of course) eventually
> 
> I think I'll focus a little more on squan for now, I want to refine how I do my EPs, and learn full CS.
> ...


What do you average on squan?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 7, 2022)

hyn said:


> What do you average on squan?


Currently my ao1000 is 25, it goes down very quickly atm though.
I learned U/H for EP, it's so much nicer now, same goes for Z/H
I am not learning EP algs (technically), I'm learning what combinations of easy EPs to use (e.g. adj/adj, opp/opp, Z, O/opp)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 7, 2022)

Squan PB!! 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-07
single: 12.74

Time List:
1. 12.74 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,6)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,0)

Recon
10 / 03 / ## CS (good fist/fist)
61 / -30 / ## CO
03 / 30 / 30 / -1-1 / -21 / -30 / ## EO (1-1)
-33 / 30 / -3-3 / 03 / ## CP (J/J)
33 / 03 / -1-1 / 1-2 / 30 / 03 / -1-1 / 1-2 / 50 ## EP (U/solved)

Fullstep just got lucky with everything basically
Sub-10 single soon??


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 7, 2022)

PB ao5, I think first sub-20??
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-07
avg of 5: 17.16

Time List:
1. 20.02 (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (2,0) 
2. (12.74) (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,6)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,0) 
3. (28.54) (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0) 
4. 17.02 (0,5)/ (1,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0) 
5. 14.45 (3,-4)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 7, 2022)

PB near miss, I hate ABF...
12.87
(4,0)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (4,0)/

CS // 1 slice to Scallop/kite
CO // 2 slices
EO // 1-1
CP // N/J (I didn't align blocks because I'm stupid but it worked out)
EP // Z/Z (Pre-ABF and double ABF required, made me miss PB sadj)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 8, 2022)

I made a cubeshape spreadsheet with every case!
This should make learning it a lot easier, I've learned all the 1, 2, 3, and 4 slicers, and a lot of the 5 slicers
The sheet is in my algs doc (also including a WIP squan EP section) which is in my signature and I'll link it  here


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 8, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I made a cubeshape spreadsheet with every case!
> This should make learning it a lot easier, I've learned all the 1, 2, 3, and 4 slicers, and a lot of the 5 slicers
> The sheet is in my algs doc (also including a WIP squan EP section) which is in my signature and I'll link it  here


I find the one I'll link down below to be much better. It doesn't really on knowing the CS names, it shows you exactly where you need to line the slice up, it's a chart, and it's easier to use.



https://imgur.com/a/SqxqYV9


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 8, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> I find the one I'll link down below to be much better. It doesn't really on knowing the CS names, it shows you exactly where you need to line the slice up, it's a chart, and it's easier to use.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/SqxqYV9


If only the resolution was higher on my phone screen I would be able to use it...
I like how they did different colour patterns for different shapes too, it's really visually appealing.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 8, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> If only the resolution was higher on my phone screen I would be able to use it...
> I like how they did different colour patterns for different shapes too, it's really visually appealing.


If you click on the link you should have no problem seeing it. And if it's still not that visible you could always print it.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 8, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> If you click on the link you should have no problem seeing it. And if it's still not that visible you could always print it.


I did click on the link, I'll just print it (although tomorrow because I should really sleep now)

Small update about squan progression:
Getting better at CP prediction, which is currently a big pause in my solves, and learned some more 5/6 slicers for CS.
CS is definitely less learny and more intuitive which is really nice because I was not liking the prospect of learning 50+ cases when I started.
Once I learn CS I'll work on my PBL stage, and then eventually learn CSP (because I have to if I want to learn 2-alg PBL)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 10, 2022)

My ao100 is now 22 for squan! Getting closer to being sub-20 yay.
I can 1-look EOCP almost every solve now which has been really nice for reducing pauses, and I have been turning a little faster during EP (unfortunately resulting in some nasty jams during the parity alg, I just gotta turn more accurately). The other CS cases I learned have given me a good idea of how they flow into each other which is also really helping with the beginning of the solve, I'm starting to be able to 1-look it a lot.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 12, 2022)

Squan PB single yet again, sub-12 choke
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-12
single: 12.05

Time List:
1. 12.05 (0,-1)/ (4,1)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/

Recon:
-2-2 / -3-1 / 33 / ## CS (scallop/scallop)
40 / ## CO
0-3 / -1-1 / ## EO (M2)
11 / -33 / 30 / 0-3 / 03 / 0-3 / ## CP (J/O) but i forgot to align block so I missed out on U/U
30 / 03 / -1-1 / 1-2 / 30 / 30 / -1-1 / -21 / 66 ## EP (U/Z)

I guess I should do SPS now as well,
20/12.05=1.65 SPS


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 12, 2022)

WHAT IS THIS SCRAMBLE LMAO
Unfortunately it has parity so I got a 17
(0,5)/ (-5,4)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 12, 2022)

Mid 21 squan ao100 sub-20 is so close now!
Getting better at one-looking 6 slice CS cases (because they're bad I might as well learn them), I normally have a good idea of how to solve every case optimally now from inspection.
EOCP lookahead has gotten even better but I really need to lookahead to blocks too so I can actually align them without a huge pause, and I can then use that to predict EP.
Also trying to turn faster during EP now (and if it was more accurate too I could stop popping and jamming every 5 solves...)


----------



## Timona (Aug 12, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Mid 21 squan ao100 sub-20 is so close now!
> Getting better at one-looking 6 slice CS cases (because they're bad I might as well learn them), I normally have a good idea of how to solve every case optimally now from inspection.
> EOCP lookahead has gotten even better but I really need to lookahead to blocks too so I can actually align them without a huge pause, and I can then use that to predict EP.
> Also trying to turn faster during EP now (and if it was more accurate too I could stop popping and jamming every 5 solves...)


I don't understand anything that I'm reading and I love it lol


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 13, 2022)

Timona said:


> I don't understand anything that I'm reading


mid-21 means the he averages around 21 seconds. Sub-20 means he is close to averaging under 20 seconds. One looking means you plan a certain part of the solve in the inspection. This usually applies to the entire puzzle but here it is CS. CS means Cube Shape and it's the step where you take a scrambled Square-1 and return it to a cube shape. Case means certain positions of the puzzle, it usually applies to specific algorithms of a set. Optimal means that it is the best possible way. Inspection is when you look at the puzzle before you start the timer and try to plan as much of the solve as possible.

EOCP means Edge Orientation + Corner Permutation. I don't think he actually knows this but is instead referring to looking ahead to CP during EO. Lookahead is when you track pieces of the puzzle before they arrive at theirs positions. This allows you to know where the pieces will be. Blocks means a group of pieces that are both oriented and permuted to each other correctly. A pause is when you fail to lookahead and need to stop turning while you look for your next moves. EP stands for Edge Permutation and it is he final step of Vandenburgh which is a method for solving Square-1.

Popping means that a piece comes out of puzzle unintentionally. The cube does not break when this happens but is usually a result of bad tensions mixed with careless turning or a badly designed puzzle. Jamming is when the pieces get stuck in the middle of a turn and go places their mommy told them not to go.

Hope that explains it, Quack!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 13, 2022)

I love that you just had to put 'where their mommy told them not to go'.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 13, 2022)

Timona said:


> I don't understand anything that I'm reading and I love it lol


Well, DCC (or whatever we wanna shorten it to) just explained in...
Great detail

But maybe you would understand more if you joined the squan cult gang!
_Join us it's fun I promise..._


----------



## Xatu (Aug 13, 2022)

@IsThatA4x4 i like squan too


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 13, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> EOCP means Edge Orientation + Corner Permutation. I don't think he actually knows this but is instead referring to looking ahead to CP during EO.


Yes, that's what I meant. I just find it easier to say that rather than saying "I'm getting better at looking ahead to CP during EO".
(Pretty sure EOCP algs wouldn't be worth it anyway because you could just cancel moves between EO and CP and have it be close to optimal anyway)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 13, 2022)

Squan PB single!
*10.52 single*
Sub-10 is on the horizon
(1,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/

Recon:
0-3 / ## CS (kite/kite)
04 / ## CO
3-3 / -30 / 30 / -1-1 / -30 / 30 / ## EP (line-L)
41 / -33 / 30 / 0-3 / 03 / 0-3 / ## CP (J/O)
30 / -1-1 / 1-2 / -1-1 / 1-2 / -1-1 / 34 ## EP (opp/O)

20/10.52=1.90 SPS


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 14, 2022)

Squan PBs as of now (bold = happened today):
Single: 10.52
mo3: *14.28*
ao5: *15.80*
ao12: *17.22*
ao50: *19.33*
And last but not least...
ao100: *19.87*

I am now sub-20!!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 14, 2022)

I _should _now have learned full CS! I'm going to be training it using the trainer at mzrg.com tomorrow, and then I'll try to bring my average down.
Up next is CSP!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 21, 2022)

Alright, I've noticed there's been a little bit of a... ZZ renaissance of sorts on the forums here and I wanted to join in in some way.
So, instead of doing CFOP w/ CPEOLL for OH, I'll use ZZ w/ EOline. I don't do OH very much but I find ZZ much more convenient, eventually I'll probably learn OH COLL, but for now I'm sticking to OCLL/PLL.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 30, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Yeah, tbh Tymon would be so much better if he didn't do any ZBLL or ZBLS tricks. He's not doing himself any favors. It's better just to do LL in two steps instead of one. The fact that he turns bad OLL's into a ZBLL is even more repulsive, really just put your years of those stupid Pseudo techniques (Pseudo God, really Tymon?) and those LL influencing away. You're better off using plain old OLL and PLL for CFOP LL. It's called CFOP not PCFZ.


Was this a serious post?


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Was this a serious post?


100%


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Was this a serious post?


Of course. I never joke. Look at my serious face: . That means I am serious.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-03
avg of 12: 10.60

Time List:
1. (8.72) D2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 B U2 F' L2 U2 L' F' L2 B' U' R D2 L' D 
2. 9.50 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L B' U' L' R' D' U F' U B' 
3. (14.74) F2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 F L' B2 D L U' B F2 R2 U2 
4. 11.39 D' R' D' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' U' R2 D R2 B' L2 R B' R D2 U2 
5. 10.65 U B U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 R2 F D2 U2 R' F L D L' U F2 D2 
6. 10.84 F L' F' B' D2 F U' L2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 B' U 
7. 11.40 B2 U B' D2 L D F B2 U2 D2 R U2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 D2 F' D2 
8. 11.10 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U L U R F' D' L2 F 
9. 11.80 D R' D' F' D2 L U2 F2 U B2 U D L2 B2 U L2 U2 F D2 
10. 10.65 L2 B2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' D2 U' L R' D2 F D' F R2 U' F' 
11. 8.85 L2 U2 R2 F U2 B' L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U' B F R' F2 L' F2 L2 U' B2 
12. 9.77 B2 U R' D2 B R' U B2 L' D2 R' F2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F R2

PB ao12 while having a 3x3 de-rust session (which is still improving my ao1000...) after maining squan for the summer!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 4, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-04
avg of 12: 16.45

Time List:
1. 14.75 (3,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-2)/ (0,-2) 
2. (22.60) (4,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (2,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ 
3. 18.59 (0,-4)/ (1,4)/ (-3,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0) 
4. 17.02 (1,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0) 
5. 17.67 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (6,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,0) 
6. 18.19 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,5)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2) 
7. (14.70) (3,2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (-4,-4)/ 
8. 15.70 (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,-4) 
9. 15.28 (1,0)/ (-3,3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0) 
10. 17.88 (0,5)/ (6,-3)/ (1,4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0) 
11. 14.70 (0,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (5,5)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
12. 14.75 (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (5,0)/

PB ao12 ft. 14 w/ parity (so basically a solve that had a chance at PB but I lost a 50/50)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 4, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-04
avg of 100: 18.72

Didn't realise but yay sub-19!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-05
single: 10.40

Time List:
1. 10.40 (3,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (2,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,0)

4-2/L // CS
1 slice // CO
L-L // EP
// CP skip
Adj parity // EP (LMAO)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-05
avg of 5: 15.01

Time List:
1. 14.17 (-2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,0)/ 
2. (10.40) (3,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (2,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,0) 
3. (15.82) (3,5)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-5) 
4. 15.47 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-2)/ (-4,-2)/ (3,0) 
5. 15.40 (0,5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,1)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-5)

Not sub-15 sadj


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-11
avg of 100: 17.61
Sub-18 yay
Avg50 is close to sub-17

Edit: squan


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-11
avg of 5: 14.33

Time List:
1. 15.10 (-2,0)/ (5,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ 
2. 13.97 (0,2)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (4,0)/ (4,-4)/ 
3. (25.44) (0,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (3,-2)/ (1,-4)/ (6,-5) 
4. 13.92 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0) 
5. (12.52) (0,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0)

When did this happen I forgot...


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-18
single: 7.80

Time List:
1. 7.80 L D2 B2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F' U B U2 B2 L U' L' U'

Like PB4 or something
No recon because I forgot apparently


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 18, 2022)

3x3 ao12 PB, also 11.06 ao50 which is cool
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-18
avg of 12: 10.56

Time List:
1. 11.52 R L U L D B' R2 D R' L2 D L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D L2 U' B2 L
2. 9.75 D L' U2 R L' U B L U2 F2 L B2 L' U2 L F2 D2 L' D2 B' L
3. (7.80) L D2 B2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F' U B U2 B2 L U' L' U'
4. 9.65 F2 B' U2 D2 L' F' R' B R2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B
5. 10.62 F L2 D2 R' F2 R2 D F B' U2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D2
6. 9.72 B' L2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F D2 L2 R' D F L U L2 B R'
7. 11.08 R F' L' U2 D R U' R F' R2 F' B L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' U'
8. 9.77 R B D2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 R' D U' L B' D
9. (12.45) D' L B2 D2 F2 U' D F' L U2 R2 B' U2 F R2 B L2 U2 B' D2
10. 12.05 U F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 U' F R' F2 U2 R' F' L2 R
11. 10.80 L' U B D2 B L2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 F U' F D F' R F2 U'
12. 10.67 R' U' F' B D' L2 B' L' D F2 U2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 R2

Edit: nevermind actually
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-18
avg of 12: 10.51

Time List:
1. 9.75 D L' U2 R L' U B L U2 F2 L B2 L' U2 L F2 D2 L' D2 B' L
2. (7.80) L D2 B2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F' U B U2 B2 L U' L' U'
3. 9.65 F2 B' U2 D2 L' F' R' B R2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B
4. 10.62 F L2 D2 R' F2 R2 D F B' U2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D2
5. 9.72 B' L2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F D2 L2 R' D F L U L2 B R'
6. 11.08 R F' L' U2 D R U' R F' R2 F' B L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' U'
7. 9.77 R B D2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 R' D U' L B' D
8. (12.45) D' L B2 D2 F2 U' D F' L U2 R2 B' U2 F R2 B L2 U2 B' D2
9. 12.05 U F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 U' F R' F2 U2 R' F' L2 R
10. 10.80 L' U B D2 B L2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 F U' F D F' R F2 U'
11. 10.67 R' U' F' B D' L2 B' L' D F2 U2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 R2
12. 10.95 R B' U2 R2 D' F2 L U R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 D R2 L2 D' F'

Edit edit: nevernevermind actually 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-18
avg of 12: 10.46

Time List:
1. (7.80) L D2 B2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F' U B U2 B2 L U' L' U' 
2. 9.65 F2 B' U2 D2 L' F' R' B R2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B 
3. 10.62 F L2 D2 R' F2 R2 D F B' U2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D2 
4. 9.72 B' L2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F D2 L2 R' D F L U L2 B R' 
5. 11.08 R F' L' U2 D R U' R F' R2 F' B L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' U' 
6. 9.77 R B D2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 R' D U' L B' D 
7. (12.45) D' L B2 D2 F2 U' D F' L U2 R2 B' U2 F R2 B L2 U2 B' D2 
8. 12.05 U F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 U' F R' F2 U2 R' F' L2 R 
9. 10.80 L' U B D2 B L2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 F U' F D F' R F2 U' 
10. 10.67 R' U' F' B D' L2 B' L' D F2 U2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 R2 
11. 10.95 R B' U2 R2 D' F2 L U R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 D R2 L2 D' F' 
12. 9.25 U2 B U2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 L' U2 R2 F U' F L2 F'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-18
avg of 12: 10.28

Time List:
1. 9.85 R U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 L' U R2 D' R' D' U'
2. 10.54 U2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 D R' F' R B' F2 U F R'
3. 9.62 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 R D2 B2 U' R2 B L2 F'
4. 10.96 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 B' R' B2 D' F U2 F2 U' R'
5. 10.50 F D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F' L2 B2 R F D' B' U'
6. 9.40 F U D L' F' L D B' L' D L2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D
7. 9.89 R2 B' D2 F D2 F2 D R' B' R2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 B U
8. (12.52) B L F2 B U' B2 L2 F' L2 D L2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 R'
9. 11.12 B L' B2 F2 D L2 U B2 U2 F2 D F2 D L' B D' R' F' D2 F'
10. 10.64 U D' R U' B2 R U' L D B2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 B
11. (8.79) D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D' F U2 R' F2 L' D' U F2 D2
12. 10.26 F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 U R2 L D' B' U' L' D R2 F2 U'

Bonkers ao12

Edit: IM SOLVING OUT OF MY MIND HOW
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-18
avg of 12: 10.21

Time List:
1. 9.62 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 R D2 B2 U' R2 B L2 F'
2. 10.96 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 B' R' B2 D' F U2 F2 U' R'
3. 10.50 F D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F' L2 B2 R F D' B' U'
4. 9.40 F U D L' F' L D B' L' D L2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D
5. 9.89 R2 B' D2 F D2 F2 D R' B' R2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 B U
6. (12.52) B L F2 B U' B2 L2 F' L2 D L2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 R'
7. 11.12 B L' B2 F2 D L2 U B2 U2 F2 D F2 D L' B D' R' F' D2 F'
8. 10.64 U D' R U' B2 R U' L D B2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 B
9. (8.79) D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D' F U2 R' F2 L' D' U F2 D2
10. 10.26 F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 U R2 L D' B' U' L' D R2 F2 U'
11. 10.64 B' U L2 B2 L D2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 R' D2 B' R' B2 D F D B2
12. 9.07 D B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 R U2 R' F D2 L2 R B2 F2

HOWWWWW
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-18
avg of 5: 9.52

Time List:
1. (8.79) D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D' F U2 R' F2 L' D' U F2 D2
2. 10.26 F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 U R2 L D' B' U' L' D R2 F2 U'
3. (10.64) B' U L2 B2 L D2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 R' D2 B' R' B2 D F D B2
4. 9.07 D B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 R U2 R' F D2 L2 R B2 F2
5. 9.22 R' D F' R2 U2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F2 U L R B2 L2 D' B' R'
And
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-18
avg of 12: 10.17

Time List:
1. 10.96 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 B' R' B2 D' F U2 F2 U' R'
2. 10.50 F D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F' L2 B2 R F D' B' U'
3. 9.40 F U D L' F' L D B' L' D L2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D
4. 9.89 R2 B' D2 F D2 F2 D R' B' R2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 B U
5. (12.52) B L F2 B U' B2 L2 F' L2 D L2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 R'
6. 11.12 B L' B2 F2 D L2 U B2 U2 F2 D F2 D L' B D' R' F' D2 F'
7. 10.64 U D' R U' B2 R U' L D B2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 B
8. (8.79) D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D' F U2 R' F2 L' D' U F2 D2
9. 10.26 F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 U R2 L D' B' U' L' D R2 F2 U'
10. 10.64 B' U L2 B2 L D2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 R' D2 B' R' B2 D F D B2
11. 9.07 D B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 R U2 R' F D2 L2 R B2 F2
12. 9.22 R' D F' R2 U2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F2 U L R B2 L2 D' B' R'
I CANT STOP
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-18
avg of 12: 10.14

Time List:
1. 9.40 F U D L' F' L D B' L' D L2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D 
2. 9.89 R2 B' D2 F D2 F2 D R' B' R2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 B U 
3. (12.52) B L F2 B U' B2 L2 F' L2 D L2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 R' 
4. 11.12 B L' B2 F2 D L2 U B2 U2 F2 D F2 D L' B D' R' F' D2 F' 
5. 10.64 U D' R U' B2 R U' L D B2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 B 
6. (8.79) D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D' F U2 R' F2 L' D' U F2 D2 
7. 10.26 F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 U R2 L D' B' U' L' D R2 F2 U' 
8. 10.64 B' U L2 B2 L D2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 R' D2 B' R' B2 D F D B2 
9. 9.07 D B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 R U2 R' F D2 L2 R B2 F2 
10. 9.22 R' D F' R2 U2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F2 U L R B2 L2 D' B' R' 
11. 10.92 R B2 D' L F' L U' B' L' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 
12. 10.24 L2 B R2 U B2 D B2 D' R2 D L2 R2 U2 L F' D2 U' F' R' F'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 18, 2022)

Why not constrain yourself from posting the minute you get a PB and just update once a day or once a week with new PB's?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 19, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Why not constrain yourself from posting the minute you get a PB and just update once a day or once a week with new PB's?


That's probably a good idea; at the end of each day that I've been cubing, I'll say what PBs I got (if any).


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 19, 2022)

Today was interesting: apparently one of my friends at school has a younger brother who cubes, who then proceeded to find my wca and look at my times (which are terrible compared to my normal average for 2x2) and he now is trying to get sub-5 which is cool
So, I did a quick 2x2 session to lower my ao100, and I quite a bit happened:

*PB single (first sub-2)*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-19
single: *1.70*
Time List:
1. 1.70 R' U R F' R2 U2 F' R' U R'
Literally just a CLL which i happen to know but am bad at

*PB mo3*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-19
mean of 3: *2.41*
Time List:
1. 2.42 R' U2 F U' F2 U R' F R'
2. 2.03 R' U R U' F2 R2 U' F' U R'
3. 2.78 U F' U2 R F' R2 U2 F2 R2

*PB ao5*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-19
avg of 5: *2.49*
Time List:
1. 2.42 R' U2 F U' F2 U R' F R'
2. (2.03) R' U R U' F2 R2 U' F' U R'
3. 2.78 U F' U2 R F' R2 U2 F2 R2
4. (3.75) R F R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U
5. 2.28 F2 U R2 F' U' F' R2 U2 F'

*PB ao12*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-19
avg of 12: *3.26*


Spoiler: Time List:



1. 2.47 U2 R' F' R2 U F U2 R' U' R'
2. 3.44 F R U' R' F2 R' F' U2 F2 U'
3. (6.69) U' R2 U' F2 R F2 R2 F' R2
4. 4.33 U2 F' R F2 R' U2 R2 U' F'
5. 3.87 F' R F' U R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2
6. 4.27 F U' F' R2 U F2 U R F'
7. 2.42 R' U2 F U' F2 U R' F R'
8. (2.03) R' U R U' F2 R2 U' F' U R'
9. 2.78 U F' U2 R F' R2 U2 F2 R2
10. 3.75 R F R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U
11. 2.28 F2 U R2 F' U' F' R2 U2 F'
12. 3.02 U R' F2 R U F' U' R U'



*PB ao50*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-19
avg of 50: *4.06

PB ao100*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-19
avg of 100: *4.15*

Broke all my PBs, very happy with today.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 24, 2022)

After seeing the overall great reception of the tornado v3, I have decided to get one (flagship ver. which in case you've been living under a rock has mag core and springs). It should be here in a few days from now, as I actually managed to get it from kewbzUK.

Hoping it will be a new main, the extra stability without really sacrificing speed is what I've been looking for in a cube, and it's also not a GAN which I'm all for.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 25, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-25
avg of 100: *3.79*
Sub-4!
That's enough 2x2 improvement for now; I wanted to be sub-4 for nationals and I am now sub-4, so I can focus on potentially getting to sub-11 3x3 before nationals (a little over a month, could be doable but it's going to be difficult)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 28, 2022)

Ok, I received the tornado v3 on Monday so I've had 2 days to break it in and do some solves.
I really like this cube; it feels very tactile to turn and has a light, crunchy feel. It's a very fast cube, but also a very stable cube and I never feel like I'm out of control when I'm turning it (I have the flagship version btw). The only criticism I could really give is that the corner cutting is a little tough, however in solves it doesn't really affect me that much because of the nature of how the cube turns; and once I work out how to get the little handle up I'll loosen the cube a bit and see how it does then.
Overall, definitely a new main, I would recommend for sure.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 28, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-28
avg of 50: *10.91*
Sub-11 ao50! Maybe sub-11 by nationals wasn't such a stretch after all...


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-15
single: *7.34*

Time List:
1. 7.34 D L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 B' D R U R B' D' F2 L

PB single by 0.01s; here's the  recon


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 15, 2022)

Alright, here's how today's session went
I got that PB single, but more importantly here's some general progress:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-15
avg of 50: *10.68*
Smashed my ao50 PB, really happy with this
&
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-15
avg of 100: *10.98*
A sub-11 ao100! Now I only have one average left to get sub-11, and that's my ao1000.

Overall a great session; hopefully I can be sub-11 soon and begin the final grind to sub-10.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 16, 2022)

Had an absolutely amazing session this morning; I don't quite understand how it happened but I'll take it.
PBs:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16
avg of 5: *9.35*


Spoiler: ao5 times



Time List:
1. 9.57 R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F U2 D' F U F L' B' F2 D' B'
2. (11.15) F' D2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 F' R2 F2 R B' R2 U2 L' U
3. 9.70 U B2 R D F2 L2 B2 L F R U2 B2 R' D2 R F2 U2 L' D2
4. 8.77 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 R B L' U' B2 D L' D R
5. (8.73) U2 R' B' R' L2 D B' D R2 U2 B2 R F2 R F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U




Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16
avg of 12: *10.09 *- this is incredible for me; nearly sub-10!


Spoiler: ao12 times



Time List:
1. 10.52 U B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 R' B U' B2 U2 F' U2 L F' R2
2. 10.28 B2 R B2 D B2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 D L2 B2 R F' L2 U R B2 L2
3. 9.57 R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F U2 D' F U F L' B' F2 D' B'
4. 11.15 F' D2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 F' R2 F2 R B' R2 U2 L' U
5. 9.70 U B2 R D F2 L2 B2 L F R U2 B2 R' D2 R F2 U2 L' D2
6. 8.77 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 R B L' U' B2 D L' D R
7. (8.73) U2 R' B' R' L2 D B' D R2 U2 B2 R F2 R F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U
8. 10.42 F' B2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B D' U2 L' D L' F2 R D
9. (11.62) B2 L' U2 R' F2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 L B2 U F U L F2 D' R F' R
10. 9.50 F U2 F2 U2 R U2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 B' D L2 D' R B2 F R
11. 9.97 F' D R B2 L B2 U2 L U2 B2 F2 R D2 F' D' R F L D' R'
12. 10.98 F2 U2 F U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 F2 D' F' R' U2 L D F2 D2 R



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16
avg of 50: *10.57 *- solid improvement over yesterday

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16
avg of 100: *10.77 *- really good

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16
avg of 1000: *11.37 *- broke the 11.4 barrier finally


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 1, 2022)

Ok I have a few updates here
Firstly, nationals!

I didn't do very well in 3x3; for some reason my nerve control was much worse than it has been in the past and I got a 12.38 average for r1, and a 13.37 (funny number though) in r2, so I didn't make semis sadly.
In 2x2 I got a 4.22 and then a 4.19 average, which I was happy with.

The main highlight of the comp for me was the 3x3 improvement I had because of the insane amount of grinding solves I did in between rounds. Here are my PBs as of now, bold = new PB:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-01
single: 7.34
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-01
mean of 3: *8.57 - sub 9!*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-01
avg of 5: *9.26*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-01
avg of 12: *9.94 - sub 10!*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-01
avg of 50: *10.51*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-01
avg of 100: *10.70*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-01
avg of 1000: *11.13*

I think with a little more grinding, I'll be sub-11 in no time; I'm really happy with where I'm at here.


----------



## LBr (Nov 1, 2022)

Sorry to hear about ukc. Nerves at comps can just erupt unexpectedly from my experience. My nerves were better as I already had an insane pr average lol. I only broke 1 pr though. Well done on becoming sub-11.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 3, 2022)

I have a very weird issue with my tornado v3; apparently a magnet fell out of a corner and I have no idea where it went...
Anyone got any idea what I could do here, or do I just have to buy a new tornado now?
Maybe I can get the corner piece specifically (I ordered this from KewbzUK if that helps)?
*Edit: *It appears kewbz does sell spare parts, so I'll try to get the piece from there


----------

